# SnowWhite Generation 5



## Puffin Afatty

This story really started 16 months ago when I ordered some beans from Gypsy.  I put the beans into germination upon arrival and had all 10 pop and 7 of those turned out to be female. 

My system is an ebb and flow, using the Lucas Formula for General Hydroponics Flora Series 3 part nutes(omitting the grow part entirely). 8 ml of micro in a gallon of distilled water, then 16 ml of bloom in the same gallon.  I flood the roots every 2 hours(for 20 min) in flower and every 4 hours (for 20 min) in veg.  I monitor the ph and ppm daily keeping the ph between 5.5 and 5.8 and the ppm around 800.  BTW, I do NOT change the nutes for the whole grow, be it 1 gen or 10 gens.  I add distilled water and/or nutes at the prescribed ratio. Also notice, I do not change my nutes for veg and flower, using the same formula for both cycles.

I use a 430w SonAgro hps bulb. 

I grew these 7 ladies out thru three REgenerations to sort em out, finally deciding upon the current SnowWhite.(average yieild of all of them was about 6 oz per harvest)  I harvested REGen 4 over a 2 week period just tuesday last, getting an excellent yield of 10 ounces dry weight(for just the ONE plant). Flower cycle was 12 weeks from when I flipped to 12/12.  Today I took the final trim(1/2 oz when dry) and flipped the lights to 24/0 and the pump to every 4 hours.

As Snow White revegges, I will begin the trim-and-tie-down to cover the growing area. some call this a lst, I just call it a tie down.

I will post some before and after pics starting tomorrow and you can follow along with the process of this most efficient and inexpensive grow. 

I have been babbling on about this special Lady SnowWhite for a while now and I have finally decided she needs to come out of the closet. 

I hope you enjoy the ride as much as I will enjoy the outcome!!


----------



## Pot Belly

Hey Puffin!  Glad to see she's out of the closet.  Can't wait to see how that set-up of yours works.  Good luck on the reveg.


----------



## Melissa

looking forward to seeing this special lady !  :bong2:


----------



## benamucc

Alright!!  Can't wait to follow along with the reveg!!


----------



## Mr. Bubbles

Pics please  

Tagged...


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Ok, here are a couple pics as promised yesterday.

Dang its cold out there, 4 degrees above zero, but inside the grow room it's 61*. 

In the first pic attached, you see the current state of SnowWhite REGen 5 on day 1 of 24/0.  You may notice, there is a bit of smokable bud left, but I'll probably trim it.  I left the rest to regenerate for the next harvest.  As Gen 5 goes along, I will be tieing her down all around 3 sides. 

In the 2nd pic attached, you will see my ballast on left, the res, safety overflow drain and grow container and various accoutrement.


----------



## stonedsmithy

have a clean up in there son lookin a tad messy lol


----------



## blunt

thank you for a simple explanation of your nute set up even a 3yo could understand. this is why i grasped the concept so quickly


----------



## Disco94

Love to get my hands on those soon!  MOJO your way!


----------



## blunt

one more question...  when you top off nutes do you do so with the same formula each time or do you alternate with plain distilled water? thank you


----------



## Puffin Afatty

stonedsmithy said:
			
		

> have a clean up in there son lookin a tad messy lol


 

:rofl:  that's what 16 years of growin will do to a perfectly clean springhouse.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

blunt said:
			
		

> one more question... when you top off nutes do you do so with the same formula each time or do you alternate with plain distilled water? thank you


 
I use water and/or nutes as needed.  if the meter reads 900ppm, I add water until it reads 800ppm.  if the meter reads 700ppm, I add nutes until it reads 800ppm.:hubba:


----------



## blunt

AWESOME. thank you


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Howdy again folks.  
:watchplant: It's day 4 of 24/0 and nothing really has changed.  I've trimmed a bit of the old, still intend to remove 1/2 of what is in pic above.  I will post another pic thursday after I trim a bit more and tie some of her down.  room is a toasty 70* 20% humidity.  pump is running every 4 hours for 20 minutes.  ph is 5.6, ppm is 800, res temp is 74*.  no new growth expected until day 7-10.  :watchplant:


----------



## the widowmaker

Is there any reason in particular as to why you regenerate it so many times.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

thw widowmaker asked:

Is there any reason in particular as to why you regenerate it so many times??


no real reason, except it gives me the chance to really get to know 1 particular plant.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Howdy SnowWhite REGen 5 fans!!! 

It's now been 7 days since I flipped lights to 24/0 and new growth is readily apparent thru out the old growth. lots of yellowing of the old and greening of the new. 

Nothing much has changed, I trimmed a little, tied a little.

the pics below notice the new growth coming from the yellowing old growth. In the center back of the front facing pic you can see it clearly. all those single blade twisty leaves too all over.  also, the little green leaves are starting to poke out of the old buds and stems.

In the next week I can expect to see explosive new growth and the tie down begins in earnest. vacations over as I always say, now the work begins.


----------



## benamucc

With all due repect, Ms. White appears to be having a bad hair day.  :rofl:  can't wait to see the new growth!!


----------



## Puffin Afatty

yes, she is looking so shabby.  that will soon change, almost none of that which is currently there will even be visible as she regrows.  I have to remove at least 1/2 of what you see.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah

LOL thats crazy looking puffin. Keep up the good work bro.


----------



## Kupunakane

Hey there Puffin,
  Did I miss it ?  I looked all through here a second time, and still don't see it, so I thought I would ask. Wouldn't your root development be so great that you would also trim them back a bunch to inspire new root growth ?
 If you do trim them, how much do you have and how much would you take off ?
sorry for the third degree, but I like to learn.:aok:
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

have you ever thought about seeding her on say... her "last" generation?


----------



## Puffin Afatty

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Hey there Puffin,
> Did I miss it ? I looked all through here a second time, and still don't see it, so I thought I would ask. Wouldn't your root development be so great that you would also trim them back a bunch to inspire new root growth ?
> If you do trim them, how much do you have and how much would you take off ?
> sorry for the third degree, but I like to learn.:aok:
> smoke in peace
> KingKahuuna


 
Howdy KK!!!

I havent looked at the roots, let alone trimmed em on this grow.  I understand what you are saying. However, being root-bound isnt an issue in hydro. why??? I dunno, I just heard it a long time ago and never thought more about it. 

If I needed to trim them I would just put the whole mass in a bigger container, way easier.  with my system it is easy to replace the top or bottom container.  Those rocks are a pain to clean even after dry, would be an incredible mess with a live plant.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> have you ever thought about seeding her on say... her "last" generation?


 
Great minds think alike. 

yes, I am thinking of keeping her as a Mom, and even crossing with another Haze if I can get a decent male.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Howdy SnowWhite fans!!:hubba: 

It's been 13 days and I took another pic after tieing her down again.  the pic is dark and off color, but you should still be able to see the new growth.  Certainly, you can now see some of the tieing down.  The old growth remaining from REGen 4 will yellow and wilt away, only the new growth will remain. I will flip the lights next week on day 21, but by then I will have tied down even more than now.  I just keep pulling the longer shoots into less dense areas. 

SnowWhite is on schedule, everything as expected.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

I noticed the regrowth is really taking off.  I took another pic, I hope you can see it better.  I will be flipping the lights back to 12/12 this coming friday. I've got the light about 10 inches above the canopy. 

the res is running 900 ppm and ph=5.7 and 74*
room temp is at 65 lights off and 75 lights on
I'm running a kerosine heater in outer area increasing room co2 to 1500-1600 ppm.  fan provides constant ventilation.


----------



## THCPezDispenser

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> I will be flipping the lights back to 12/12 this coming friday.


 
Oh, I thought you were revegging to get some clones!  How many times can you do this, flower > reveg > flower > reveg...?


----------



## Puffin Afatty

THCPezDispenser said:
			
		

> Oh, I thought you were revegging to get some clones! How many times can you do this, flower > reveg > flower > reveg...?


 
 Yes, I could take clones, lots of good shoots available now at 16 days.  This is SnowWhite's 5th REgen.  I know folks that have plants 10+ yrs old.  All thing being equal, I think I could do this forever.  :hubba:


----------



## whiteewiddoww

what were your yields on the previous generations


----------



## Puffin Afatty

whiteewiddoww said:
			
		

> what were your yields on the previous generations


 
In generation 1, I had 7 females, got about 4-5 ounces.  In REgeneration 2 I had 4 females and got 5-6 ounces. REgeneration 3 I had 1 female, got 6-7 ounces, in REgeneration 4 I had 1 female and got 10 ounces.  I hope to get 12 oz in REgen 5.

BTW, I got into a jar of 1st harvest buds today and heres a couple pics. Sorry about the poor photography, but my 1st try with the macro on this ancient Sony Mavica camera.


----------



## THCPezDispenser

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> Yes, I could take clones, lots of good shoots available now at 16 days. This is SnowWhite's 5th gen. I know folks that have plants 10+ yrs old. All thing being equal, I think I could do this forever. :hubba:


 
Well that's just awesome!  I am trying to come up with a 1 plant setup so I can have a nice small setup and this seems like it would be an excellent system!  Do you remember the yields of the 5 generations?  Have they remained constant or are they trending down?


----------



## Puffin Afatty

THCPezDispenser said:
			
		

> Well that's just awesome! I am trying to come up with a 1 plant setup so I can have a nice small setup and this seems like it would be an excellent system! Do you remember the yields of the 5 generations? Have they remained constant or are they trending down?


:hubba: 

In generation 1, I had 7 females, got about 4-5 ounces. In REgeneration 2 I had 4 females and got 5-6 ounces. REgeneration 3 I had 1 female, got 6-7 ounces, in REgeneration 4 I had 1 female and got 10 ounces. I hope to get 12 oz in REgen 5.


----------



## THCPezDispenser

I meant this particular female, have you been revegging her 5 times and then flowering her again?  What was her yield each time?


----------



## Puffin Afatty

THCPezDispenser said:
			
		

> I meant this particular female, have you been revegging her 5 times and then flowering her again? What was her yield each time?


 
it is this particular female, SW REgen 5
 In generation 1, I had 7 females, got about 4-5 ounces. In REgeneration 2 I had 4 females and got 5-6 ounces. REgeneration 3 I had 1 female, got 6-7 ounces, in REgeneration 4 I had 1 female and got 10 ounces. I hope to get 12 oz in REgen 5.


----------



## jjsunderground

that is som fine bud youve grow there. im hopin to get good results as well. this grow im going to let seed so i can get more seeds for future grows. i didnt see any pics of your plant though. did i not scroll down far enough?? peace!


----------



## Puffin Afatty

I realize that the term GENERATION is in error as I use it herein.  This is a *REGENERATION* of SnowWhite, 10 seeds, yielding 7 females, one was selected.   Sooo, in essence She is all the same generation.  Same parents, same roots, identical genetics. 

I hope I didnt confuse everyone with this.  From here on out I will use the term REGENERATION.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

The day has come, SnowWhite is all vegged up, tied down and ready for flower cycle.  :dancing: The moon went into gemini today, so it's a good time to induce flowering.

*I flipped the light timer to 12 on and 12 off. *
*I adjusted the pump timer to run for 20 minutes every other hour during lights on only. *
*nothing else changes.  *
*the room temp will run 65* lights off and 75* lights on.  *
*I will continue to monitor the res daily, keeping ppm at 900, the ph between 5.6-5.8. *
*res heater is set at 75*.  *
*I have a kerosine heater going in an outter area, increasing room co2 ppm to 1500-1600.*

Here are the 2 latest pics.  you can see the reveg well under way.  I have her tied down and trimmed up for the most part.  I'll still tie down any tops gettin too close to light to fill out canopy.

It's all downhill from here folks!!!!   :clap:


----------



## Puffin Afatty

SnowWhite is growing fast now.  lots of old calaxys are turning into new shoots fast.  the canopy is filling in nicely.  I will be tieing her down some more as new growth approaches the light, instead of raising the light, at least until I absolutely have too.

PPM had risen to 1050, PH dropped to 5.6 and I added 3 gallons of rod water, bringing the PPM to 910 and PH is stable at about 5.8 

Here are todays pics.


----------



## headband

looking mighty fine Puffin


----------



## lowrydergrower775

nice lil bushes you got there going to be huge in flower


----------



## Puffin Afatty

lowrydergrower775 said:
			
		

> nice lil bushes you got there going to be huge in flower


 
This is ONE plant.  But I am hoping for 12 ounces in 13 weeks.:hubba:


----------



## headband

can you help me grasp this idea, i dont understand .

In generation 1, I had 7 females
In REgeneration 2 I had 4 females 
In REgeneration 3 I had 1 females 
and so on. you had 7 female whats? plants?
i thought this was only one plant, cus i know it is. Did you clone it or what are all these females your talking about??


----------



## Puffin Afatty

headband said:
			
		

> can you help me grasp this idea, i dont understand .





			
				headband said:
			
		

> In generation 1, I had 7 females
> In REgeneration 2 I had 4 females
> In REgeneration 3 I had 1 females
> and so on. you had 7 female whats? plants?
> i thought this was only one plant, cus i know it is. Did you clone it or what are all these females your talking about??




when I first started I had 10 seeds, 3 were male and I chopped them.  I grew all 7 females in the 1st generation, then I regenerated only the best 4 females, chopping the other 3.  In regeneration 3 I decided upon the best female and only grew her, 1 plant. then in regeneration 4 I had only the 1 plant, and in regeneration 5, NOW, I still only have 1 plant, but it is her 5th generation.:hubba:


----------



## dmack

I understand. Thats amazing. So she is the one that survived the fight for the best. And made the best smoke out of those generations. correct me if im wrong. Im a little stoned.:hubba:


----------



## Puffin Afatty

dmack said:
			
		

> I understand. Thats amazing. So she is the one that survived the fight for the best. And made the best smoke out of those generations. correct me if im wrong. Im a little stoned.:hubba:


 
yes, 10 seeds sprouted, 7 females and 3 males. the first cut was the 3 males, then I cut the 3 smallest females after the 1st harvest,regenerated em, then after the second harvest I cut the last 3 smallest females leaving only SnowWhite Generation 3, and grew her twice more.  this journal is of her 5th grow, just the 1 plant.  :hairpull: 

I hope this helps with the confusion.


----------



## Ganja_Greg

sexy bush puffin.   cant wait to see your harvest!  i got about 4 weeks left im excited!


----------



## headband

i gotcha, so she is the last of the 7 females, and the best. So you have regened 4 snowwhites after the first harvest, then tossed em all but the last trusty snowwhite, whos on gen 5 now. That sounds like some fun growing Puffin.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Ganja_Greg said:
			
		

> sexy bush puffin. cant wait to see your harvest! i got about 4 weeks left im excited!


 
thank you Greg !!   I have 13 weeks left until the 1st stage of harvest.   seems like a long way off, eh??:hubba:


----------



## Puffin Afatty

headband said:
			
		

> i gotcha, so she is the last of the 7 females, and the best. So you have regened 4 snowwhites after the first harvest, then tossed em all but the last trusty snowwhite, whos on gen 5 now. That sounds like some fun growing Puffin.


 
   yes, it has been alot of fun.  more fun to come.


----------



## dmack

You definatly gave me another outlook on growing.:48:


----------



## headband

> 13 weeks left until the 1st stage of harvest


how many stages, fill me in Puffin, I didnt know you can harvest in different stages, i like how you do it mang:hubba:


----------



## Ganja_Greg

i think what he means is the initial chop first stage , dry 2nd , cure 3rd.  4th toke toke toke! lol

ya i hate waiting man! i feel your pain


----------



## Puffin Afatty

headband said:
			
		

> how many stages, fill me in Puffin, I didnt know you can harvest in different stages, i like how you do it mang:hubba:


 
I usually just do 2 stages, this time around it will be 13 and 14 weeks.  Sooner if need be, but I like to take 1/2 and then 1/2 again a week later before I flip back to 24/0. Sometimes I even go a 3rd stage, just to take all the trim.
:hubba:


----------



## Puffin Afatty

dmack said:
			
		

> You definatly gave me another outlook on growing.:48:


 
if you pay really close attention, you will see how truely remarkable this grow really is.  Very efficient, nutes-wise.  Probably didnt spend $30 to grow 30 ounces so far. the system runs itself, but I monitor daily and tie her down to get the most outta this little SonAgro 430w hps.  

Follow along for a smooth ride for the next 13 weeks.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Ganja_Greg said:
			
		

> i think what he means is the initial chop first stage , dry 2nd , cure 3rd. 4th toke toke toke! lol
> 
> ya i hate waiting man! i feel your pain


 
actually all I meant was I harvest in 2 or 3 stages, each stage is 1 week apart. 

It would be great if I could wait until it' all properly cured, hehehe. but I usually run out of stash about harvest time.


----------



## sexagenario

Hi puffin, i have a question i choped
my plants, 1/3 was left  and put the
rest to veg. Know a week has passed 
and new grouth is appearing un the
buds that where left. Can i harvest
those???? Mine isnt growing to quick
and i use fox farm nuts. thanxxxxx


----------



## Puffin Afatty

sexagenario said:
			
		

> Hi puffin, i have a question i choped
> my plants, 1/3 was left and put the
> rest to veg. Know a week has passed
> and new grouth is appearing un the
> buds that where left. Can i harvest
> those???? Mine isnt growing to quick
> and i use fox farm nuts. thanxxxxx


 
the problem with what is left, after going to veg the potency drops rapidly due to the breakdown of thc by the lights.  try it.  I never do, I throw away all the trim after flippiing to 24/0.  Let me know if it is smokable.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Howdy SnowWhite Fans!!!

It's been a week since I flipped the lights and SnowWhite is loving life again.   
Nothing has changed, res is still the same. havent added any new nutes since january, just rod water, keeping the ppm at around 800 and ph around 5.6-5.8.   SnowWhite is a very cheap date, eh? :hubba: 

you can clearly see the new growth in the pics below.  I tried a special effect button. kinda cool eh??  the new growth is easily seen in the negative image.


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow

Lookin great. To think that's only one plant is unbelievable. I hope she continues to put off the bud you deserve for taking such good care of her!! keep it up


----------



## Puffin Afatty

SmknWhiteWidow said:
			
		

> Lookin great. To think that's only one plant is unbelievable. I hope she continues to put off the bud you deserve for taking such good care of her!! keep it up


 
Thanks Again SWW !!! 

_She will grow 3x-4x as big before shes harvested again in just 12 weeks.  This grow, I hope to spread her to the 3 surrounding walls and keep her just about 25-30 inches tall.  I'm aiming for 12 oz of smoke at harvest, maybe more.:hubba: _


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

wow, puffin...

way to utilize a single plant to it's full potential. so just how old is she now?

I guess you prefer a more mature woman, eh? :hubba:


----------



## Puffin Afatty

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> wow, puffin...
> 
> way to utilize a single plant to it's full potential. so just how old is she now?
> 
> I guess you prefer a more mature woman, eh? :hubba:


 
SnowWhite is now a bit more than a year old, I will harvest her for the 5th time in 12 weeks.

yes, and I am forced to say yes. the OldLady would kill me anyway,:angrywife:   even if I survived a younger woman. :laugh: 

Seriously though, I usually get bored with a regen after a year or two. _*almost*_ ready to try something new.


----------



## dmack

Looking great puffin. Thanks for the advice on the tie down. Thats one awesome looking bush. Congrats and cant wait to see some more pictures


----------



## Fretless

You are the re-veg master, no doubt!  

  3/4 pound off one plant.  Under a 430watter.  Just amazing.  Revegged 5 times!  We are not worthy!


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Howdy SW ReGen Fans !!!  :ciao:

It's been a week since the last update.  SnowWhite is shooting up like the weed she is. 

In the 1st pic you can see the new vertical growth very nicely.
In the 2nd pic I put a ruler behind a couple buds, you can see the white hairs.
In the 3rd pic I show the bottom again,  all the new growth is dark, the old is yellow.   this is important to future regenerations :hubba: 

Still havent added any new nutes, just a few gallons of distilled water.  
Ph is 5.6
PPM is 920
res temp is 71
room temp is 75-65
co2 ppm is 1565
relative humidity is 23 percent

In the next couple of weeks, I will begin to tie the taller vertical shoots to the wall to spread the canopy horizontally.  This is starting to get fun again, eh??


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow

Looks great like always. Gotta love when the white hairs start pokin through


----------



## Puffin Afatty

SmknWhiteWidow said:
			
		

> Looks great like always. Gotta love when the white hairs start pokin through


 
yes, one of my favorite growing moments,  and SnowWhite was right on schedule at 7-10 days.  I noticed they started showing on lower buds last weekend. 

It's getting fun again , eh???:hubba:


----------



## Ganja_Greg

i want to do this with my current plant alice... maybe you could give me a few pointers in a PM =)


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Ganja_Greg said:
			
		

> i want to do this with my current plant alice... maybe you could give me a few pointers in a PM =)


 
:hubba: Please ask your questions here, afterall this is why I started the grow journal.  I will answer them and others may benefit from your questions.

Sorry, I just really hate pm's.


----------



## thestandard

not like you need a surplus of advice! lookin good dude


----------



## Ganja_Greg

NP just didnt want to hijack your thread for my own personal benefit.  I want to do this with my current plant alice.. shes about a month from harvest im guesstimating.. what do i do when i chop her.. just cut the buds rather then branches and leaves?


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Ganja_Greg said:
			
		

> NP just didnt want to hijack your thread for my own personal benefit. I want to do this with my current plant alice.. shes about a month from harvest im guesstimating.. what do i do when i chop her.. just cut the buds rather then branches and leaves?


 
 NP Greg, it aint hijacking, that's why I'd bother to put up a gj, to let others know how I do it.  

*I cut about 75 percent of the upper buds, leaving as much as I can on the lower part of the plant. I take all the buds that look big enuf to give a good buzz basically, leaving the lower little ones and as much of the leaf as I can.  the leaf will all yellow and die about 3-4 weeks after harvest as the new growth comes along. the new growth comes from the buds you leave behind. then I lower light to within 10-20 inches and flip timer/pump to 24/0.  then I wait for a few weeks to reveg, flip the lights/pump back to 12/12 again and wait another 14 weeks to harvest again.(yeah, my SnowWhite is a long grow)that's all there is to it.*

* good times, eh ???*


----------



## Puffin Afatty

thestandard said:
			
		

> not like you need a surplus of advice! lookin good dude


 
Thanks TS.   I've been doing this a loooong time the very same way, it's almost on autopilot.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

I just thought of something, man... you are treating the plant as a grapevine... you are harvesting the grapes (buds) and leaving the vine(stalk) behind to grow more grapes (buds) as one does... :hubba: 

so you only have to reveg for a few weeks before you harvest again 8/9 weeks later?... and the yield gets bigger after each time?  

wow... I gotta start thinking about incorporating this technique somehow... thanks fer the idea to contemplate...


----------



## Puffin Afatty

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> I just thought of something, man... you are treating the plant as a grapevine... you are harvesting the grapes (buds) and leaving the vine(stalk) behind to grow more grapes (buds) as one does... :hubba:
> 
> so you only have to reveg for a few weeks before you harvest again 8/9 weeks later?... and the yield gets bigger after each time?
> 
> wow... I gotta start thinking about incorporating this technique somehow... thanks fer the idea to contemplate...


 
 yes, it is similar.  With SnowWhite I have revegged (24/0) as short as 7 days and then flipped to 12/12 again.  Works everytime.:hubba: 

 I know a guy with a WhiteWidow he has been regenerating for more than 10 yrs, 1996 was the 1st generation I think.  it is as good as it ever was, grows fast and furious, stalk looks like a tree, bigger than I can get my hands around and still touch my finger tips.

Try it TCVG, you will be impressed.


----------



## headband

lets see the nugs puffin! i know there comming...


----------



## Puffin Afatty

headband said:
			
		

> lets see the nugs puffin! i know there comming...


 
_yes, they are coming and you are along for the ride.  It's getting to be more fun everyday._  :hubba:


----------



## smokybear

That is one fantastic bush Puffin. I am awed by your skill in Regen. I hope you get a great harvest from her and I cant wait to see some more pics. Keep us posted my friend. Until then, grow it big. Take care.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

smokybear said:
			
		

> That is one fantastic bush Puffin. I am awed by your skill in Regen. I hope you get a great harvest from her and I cant wait to see some more pics. Keep us posted my friend. Until then, grow it big. Take care.


 
Thanks Smoky.  

_SnowWhite is a special Lady for sure.  She has given me about 30 ounces so far in 4 previous harvests. This grow is to be harvested may 15 I think, give or take a week.  Hang around for a great ride!!!  _


----------



## Puffin Afatty

_Howdy SnowWhite Fans!!_  :clap: 

We are at almost 3 weeks of flower, SnowWhite is budding all over.
I will keep tying her back horizontally against the walls for the next few weeks until the whole 44 inch area is filled, then I'll let her grow vertically. 
Everything is as it should be.  Buds are forming everywhere, I'm battling the vertical shoots trying to spread the grow and SnowWhite is starting to use nutes more rapidly.

In the 1st pic you can see the new growth starting to shoot upward. I will tie these taller shoots back to the walls to spread the grow area to the maximum 40-44 inches. 

In the second pic you can see a small amount of kerosine soot collected on the yarn tie downs, just to left and rear of NSP. 

_*I had another heater failure, again due to my fault, this time not cleaning wick often enuf, but it was in an outter room and only a little soot infiltrated the grow.  I have an electric back up heater and the grow was a toasty 65 all along.   I broke it all down, cleaned it to bare metal and it is running better than ever.  [In a past ICE grow, the heater was in the same room and the crop was destroyed.]  *_

_*the moral of this is to pay attention to the little details.*_  :hubba: 

All in all, a very good week for SnowWhite.  harvest is still scheduled for may 15th, give or take a week, dependent upon amber trichs of course.   I hope ya'aall hang around for a while and see how the harvest goes!!!  See ya next week, same time, same thread.


----------



## HippyInEngland

Great grow P A, I take my hat off to you, hey P A, you must be really really old, I looked at the picture up (the one where you use a ruler, my rulers have numbers and marks on them, how old is that ruler?) :rofl:


----------



## Melissa

:holysheep: cannot wait for next week! :tokie:


----------



## Puffin Afatty

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Great grow P A, I take my hat off to you, hey P A, you must be really really old, I looked at the picture up (the one where you use a ruler, my rulers have numbers and marks on them, how old is that ruler?) :rofl:


 
 Thanks Hippy !!!  

_on the other side the ruler is marked, also has a local feed shop name /address and phone #,  sooo I thought discretion the better choice. _


----------



## Puffin Afatty

melissa said:
			
		

> :holysheep: cannot wait for next week! :tokie:


 
_ty Melissa !!!   yes, it is getting exciting now, eh?? _

_BTW, the lights were flipped on friday so technically saturday is the end of each week. _


----------



## HippyInEngland

P A lol

Good thinking batman :batman:


----------



## dmack

Dang Puffin your girl is growing well. Cant wait for some fat bud pics.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

dmack said:
			
		

> Dang Puffin your girl is growing well. Cant wait for some fat bud pics.


 
_Ty DM !!!_

_SnowWhite is a late bloomer for sure, she will start fattening up in week 8-9.  Until then she will be growing tall and wide.  lots of buds but they will stay small for 5-6 more weeks. _


----------



## Thorn

WOW PA way to grow!!! So this plant has already flowered 4 times yea? Thats amazing!! she is looking great!!!


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Thorn said:
			
		

> WOW PA way to grow!!! So this plant has already flowered 4 times yea? Thats amazing!! she is looking great!!!


 
 TY Thorn!!! yes, this will be 5th harvest and the smoke keeps getting better.  harvest is scheduled for between the 15th and 20th of may.  Hang around for a great ride!!!:hubba:


----------



## Thorn

I will do man thanks!  I would ask how to regenerate, but that's just be being lazy! I can look it up hehe 

How much bud did you get off her on the other harvests?


----------



## Ganja_Greg

goin to do this to alice my partially harvest sativa atm...  just waiting to harvest the rest =)


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Thorn said:
			
		

> I will do man thanks!  I would ask how to regenerate, but that's just be being lazy! I can look it up hehe
> 
> How much bud did you get off her on the other harvests?


 
+ -30 ounces in 4 previous harvests, ask me any questons you have.  I'll answer them whether I know the answer or not.  :hubba:


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Ganja_Greg said:
			
		

> goin to do this to alice my partially harvest sativa atm... just waiting to harvest the rest =)


 

:farm:  _Good Luck with Alice !!!_


----------



## Thorn

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> + -30 ounces in 4 previous harvests, ask me any questons you have.  I'll answer them whether I know the answer or not.  :hubba:



WOW man thats a decent plant! ITs something not many people think of doing with MJ but this is proof it really works!

When you harvest, how do you prepare her for the next time around? like do you only partial harvest her or what?


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Thorn said:
			
		

> WOW man thats a decent plant! ITs something not many people think of doing with MJ but this is proof it really works!
> 
> When you harvest, how do you prepare her for the next time around? like do you only partial harvest her or what?


 
_yes, precisely Thorn.  I take the top 75-85 percent and leave the lower buds to regrow for next regeneration._ _go back to beginning of thread, it's pretty easy concept to grasp, eh?_ :hubba:


----------



## POTDOC

whats up man looks like you"ve gotthis growing thing down patt keep up the good work and thanks for all the helpful info LOL !!!!


----------



## Puffin Afatty

POTDOC said:
			
		

> whats up man looks like you"ve gotthis growing thing down patt keep up the good work and thanks for all the helpful info LOL !!!!


 
Thank You POTDOC.  Yes it seems that way until murphys law sneaks up on me, eh??  

I am glad to be here to be of any help I can.  

BTW, tomorrows pics are gonna show amazing growth just beginning at week 4.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Howdy SnowWhite Fans!!!! 

SnowWhite is doing fine as frogs hair again this week.  Buds are getting fatter, faster as each day passes.  I've tied her back some more, opening the center of the canopy to stimulate inner growth. :farm:

In the 1st and 2nd pic you can see the overall growth and in the 3rd and 4th pics i have got closer to show bud development more clearly. 

In the next 6-8 weeks you will see some weight gain and fattening at an even faster, almost exponential rate. Dont blink or you might miss it. :rofl:

I'm getting more excited as each day passes.  This grow is more fun than skiing neked.


----------



## dmack

I see some buddage Puffin. Cant wait for a harvy picture.


----------



## POTDOC

looks killer man keep up the good work lol


----------



## Puffin Afatty

dmack said:
			
		

> I see some buddage Puffin. Cant wait for a harvy picture.


 
 Harvest is scheduled for the week of may 15-20.  that's only about 9 weeks away, eh???


----------



## Puffin Afatty

POTDOC said:
			
		

> looks killer man keep up the good work lol


 
thanks POTDOC.  SnowWhite makes it look easy. :farm:


----------



## smokybear

Looking fantastic. Cant wait to see some more pictures later on in flowering. Good luck and take care my friend. Keep us posted.


----------



## Melissa

:holysheep: can it get any better ??? :tokie:

i want an alice :giggle:whoops sorry snow white :giggle:


----------



## Puffin Afatty

melissa said:
			
		

> :holysheep: can it get any better ??? :tokie:
> 
> i want an alice :giggle:


 
_It is gonna get way way way better, more than 9 weeks left.   _

_a ROSE by any other name...  Call her what you will, I thought she was a SnowWhite._:hubba:


----------



## Puffin Afatty

smokybear said:
			
		

> Looking fantastic. Cant wait to see some more pictures later on in flowering. Good luck and take care my friend. Keep us posted.


 
_TY Smokybear!!!   _

_I will continue to post pics once a week.in the next few weeks those buds are gonna get fatter and fatter._


----------



## Melissa

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> _It is gonna get way way way better, more than 9 weeks left. _
> 
> _a ROSE by any other name... Call her what you will, I thought she was a SnowWhite._:hubba:


 
sorry puffin  ive corrected my post was reading ganja gregs journal  before yours thats where alice came from :rofl:


----------



## Puffin Afatty

melissa said:
			
		

> sorry puffin  ive corrected my post was reading ganja gregs journal before yours thats where alice came from :rofl:


 
It's ok Melissa, you can call SnowWhite anything you want too.   Just dont forget to call Me when it's my turn to hit the :bong1: , eh??:hubba:


----------



## Puffin Afatty

_Howdy SnowWhite ReGeneration 5 fans!! 

:watchplant: today, as I was doing daily maintenance measurements I had the notion SnowWhite was looking a slight bit pale, soooo being the accomplished :farm: I am, I added 50 ml GH micro, 100ml GH Bloom, a tablespoon GH floralicious plus and 4 gallons of reverse osmosis deionized water bringing the ppm to 1000.  over the next few days I will add more water dropping the ppm to about 900.  ph is still stable at 5.6.:hubba: 

Buds are growing visibly fatter each day.  By this friday, even those not so familiar with SnowWhite will see the distinct growth since last fridays update.

I am sure to see SnowWhite smiling with dark green leaves in a few days. _


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Howdy SnowWhite Fans!!!!

She is doing fine as frogs hair this week.  I think she likes the nutes, eh?:hubba: 
I've added 9 gallons of water this week, this girl is getting thirsty.  from now on in she will be drinking 2 gallons per day or more.  (some is due to evaporation as rh is around 25 percent) I'll add nutes when the ppm drops below 900, as I add water each day.
I tied her back some more, waiting for the center of the canopy to fill out a bit more.  I really dont want to raise the lights at this time. :farm:

I took a trio of new pics, trying to show the whole picture, as it were. 

Notice the growth from last weeks update, eh??


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

looks nice, man :aok:


----------



## bigbudsbruddah

That plant is still looking great. Just remember if you need help smoking all that weed just give me a call.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> looks nice, man :aok:


 
_Thanks Again TCVG !!!!   I hope she gets bigger and better than last time, eh??_


----------



## Puffin Afatty

bigbudsbruddah said:
			
		

> That plant is still looking great. Just remember if you need help smoking all that weed just give me a call.


 
_Thanks BBB !!!!  I'll be sure to let you know if I need help, eh??   May 20th should be some pics of the harvest, that is only 8 weeks, 3 days, 10 hours, 20 minutes, eh??

BTW, in the remaining eight weeks, SnowWhite will have alot ot time to get really frosty, fat and fabulous.  8 weeks is as long as most strains go in flower and the extra 6 SnowWhite takes is the reason she is sooooo tasty I think.  But hey, you can judge for yourselves over the next 8 weeks, 3 days, 10 hours and 18 minutes, eh??

Then again, the visuals may not measure up to the reality, alas, eh??   Would that I could let everyone taste her, ah but such is the fancy dream of a sane mind, eh??  I ramble on, a simple time keeper, waiting for the day I will harvest yet again.  Did I mention it is scheduled for 8 weeks, 3 days, 10 hours, and 15 minutes from now, eh???_:hubba:


----------



## bombbudpuffa

She is a monster. Very good job on the reveg. My revegged plant is UGly.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> She is a monster. Very good job on the reveg. My revegged plant is UGly.


 
 _yes bombbudpuffa, she certainly is a monster.  The smoke is even better than she looks too.  What would you expect from a 14 week flowering period, eh???  Thanks !!!  Yes, they start out uuuugly, but get oh soooo purty too, eh?:hubba: _


----------



## stonedsmithy

lookn great man


----------



## Puffin Afatty

stonedsmithy said:
			
		

> lookn great man


 
_:hubba: Thank You StonedSmithy !!!  :watchplant: For the next 8 weeks or so she is gonna look alot fatter and the buds will be covered over twice with trichs.  OH Boy Oh Boy, I can hardly wait.  :farm:_


----------



## Dr.Autoflower

just beutiful man, if i was a male plant id pollenate her in a heart beat:hubba:


----------



## Puffin Afatty

blunt man said:
			
		

> just beutiful man, if i was a male plant id pollenate her in a heart beat:hubba:


 
_Thanks Blunt Man !!!  Snow White is certainly a looker, eh???:hubba: _

_ If you were a male plant and came anywhere near SnowWhite, I'd probably have to kill ya, eh???_


----------



## smokybear

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> _Thanks Blunt Man !!! Snow White is certainly a looker, eh???:hubba: _
> 
> _ If you were a male plant and came anywhere near SnowWhite, I'd probably have to kill ya, eh???_


 
Hehe! Those are definitely the ladies I would want to impregnate if I were a male plant! Lol. They are looking great. They are loving the nutes, it looks like. Keep us posted my friend. Take care.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

smokybear said:
			
		

> Hehe! Those are definitely the ladies I would want to impregnate if I were a male plant! Lol. They are looking great. They are loving the nutes, it looks like. Keep us posted my friend. Take care.


 
_Thanks Smokybear !!!!  Yes, She is very attractive and smokes even better than She looks._ 

 _SnowWhite is just 1 plant.  I tie her over to spread her out. this is now under a 400w hps (I changed out the 430w SonAgro for the standard 400w clear).  Check out the beginning of the thread, eh??_ :hubba:


----------



## Joseph James

So this is the 5th time you've flowered her?

She looks mighty fine man...enjoy those seedless fruits!


----------



## Melissa

hey puffin 
its time to pass you that :bong1:

looking fantastic as allways :tokie:


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Joseph James said:
			
		

> So this is the 5th time you've flowered her?
> 
> She looks mighty fine man...enjoy those seedless fruits!


 
Thanks JJ!!!    yes I am still enjoying the fruits of the 4th harvest in january.  5th harvest on May 20th will be even better, I'm sure.:hubba:


----------



## Puffin Afatty

melissa said:
			
		

> hey puffin
> its time to pass you that :bong1:
> 
> looking fantastic as allways :tokie:


 
 :bong1::bong1::bong1:  _There ya go Melissa !!!   _

_:farm:  Thanks!!!  SnowWhite is getting really fat fast this grow again.  Almost hard to imagine what She will look like in 8 weeks eh?:hubba: _


----------



## harvester

you are a pot artist my hats off to you sir


----------



## Puffin Afatty

harvester said:
			
		

> you are a pot artist my hats off to you sir


 
_Thank You very much, Harvester!!! _

_Sometimes, when I do something so many times, I finally get it right, eh??? :hubba: _

_I have to thank the forums, without which I wouldnt know I am doing anything different._

_I'd like to thank the INTERNET for the rapid spread of knowledge that allows me to solve unknown issues rapidly. _

_I really owe it all to the 1st guy who told me not to prune the plants, just bend em over and tie em down. [It was a freakin moment when the whole world shifted 2 feet to the left, eh??]_
_and of course to High Times Magazine, Cathy Harper, Murphy Stevens and all those authors of pot growing books and articles I have devoured over the past 30+ yrs of growing my own smoke._

_Although I make it seem easy, often claiming it-aint-rocket-science, over the years I have learned a couple things that stand out to make it sooo much easier. _

_1-Use a good ec/ph meter, I have the hanna combo meter. Monitor the res daily and keep the ph between 5.5 and 5.8. This solves most any nute issue before it even becomes an issue._
_2- use well balanced nutes, keeping the tds around 900ppm. 
{I prefer General Hydroponics since about the early 1980}the lower concentration is very forgiving and rarely needs supplements._
_3- use distilled water to mix your nutes, maintaining proper ph and nute balance is far easier with distilled._
_4-use good genetics. Personally, I like the classics to start with, making my own crosses when I find good parents._
_5-last but not least, perserverence is the key. try it. try it again, and try it still again until you get it down, eh??? :farm:_


_I would also thank MP and his Academy of Fine Smoke for the extreme honor of being able to share this special Lady with you all!!!! :rofl:_


----------



## headband

nice puffin great advise, and to add to that list, for soil growers
1- Soil moister meter
2- Good soil mixture
 Huge growth since last update nice, cant wait till the last month!!


----------



## Puffin Afatty

headband said:
			
		

> nice puffin great advise, and to add to that list, for soil growers
> 1- Soil moister meter
> 2- Good soil mixture
> Huge growth since last update nice, cant wait till the last month!!


 
 _Thanks HB !!!  I dont do soil anymore, but I'm glad you mentioned it here, for those that do.  _

_Today I noticed the growth taking off again and had to tie her back a couple more times.  SnowWhite is getting big again, eh??? I think I'll be setting a new record for yield with her again_:hubba:


----------



## Midnight Toker

Wow, is she growing fast!


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Midnight Toker said:
			
		

> Wow, is she growing fast!


 
 _Yes, SnowWhite is having one of those adolescent growth spurts teens are so famous for, eh?  Next week will be even easier to tell I'd bet._:hubba:


----------



## Puffin Afatty

_Howdy SnowWhite fans!!!:hubba: _

_just a quick mid-week update.  No problems at all, just to note that I think SnowWhite has entered the fattening stage full force now.  from here on in the buds are gonna start to get fat, dense and deliciously covered in lots of trichs.   _

_:farm:  :watchplant: Lady SnowWhite hasnt stretched much in last 2 days.  Just as expected, She  usually stretches up to the 7th-8th week of flower.  On her 1st flower cycle from seed I was very surprized {when I thought she really was a Snow White and not the long lanky dinosaur Haze I think she actually is-not a complaint-I love HAZE } that she kept right on going taller when all the others stopped much earlier like 2-3 weeks. _

_I will post pics on Friday as per usual, and I think you will be able to see what I mean.   _


----------



## Pot Belly

Howdy Puffin - looking good on the reveg.  What a great way to maintain a perpeptual supply with just one plant.  And you get to maintain the pheno in the one you like.  Great job.

PB


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Howdy Puffin - looking good on the reveg. What a great way to maintain a perpeptual supply with just one plant. And you get to maintain the pheno in the one you like. Great job.
> 
> _PB_




_ Thanks PB !!!!  _

_ Yes, I really get a chance to get to know her before I decide if she's a keeper.   SnowWhite seems to be one Lady I need to keep around for a while, eh???  I will definately keep the genetics, probably by the gibberilic acid seed method.  I will be wanting to try and cross her with a couple other classics, eh??:hubba: _


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

Puffin... got a question for ya...

you wish to keep this strain... now, it sounds like you want to continue the genetics by seeding it... why not simply take a clone?


----------



## Puffin Afatty

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> Puffin... _got a question for ya..._
> 
> you wish to keep this strain... now, it sounds like you want to continue the genetics by seeding it... why not simply take a clone?


 
_Good question TVCG , thanks!!!:hubba: _

_I want to be able to grow something else, and I grow only 1 plant at a time.  Seeds keep without growing a plant, eh.  By seeding her, I will be able to grow her again at a later time.  Also, if I use the giberillic acid method and produce only female seeds, I wont have to grow a bunch of seeds to get just 1 female again. _ 

_*BTW,  I'm going out to the shed in a few minutes to take some new grow pics.  I'll be updating this grow journal before 11a.  I expect to see some serious growth, soooo stay tuned in eh.*_


----------



## dmack

One hour until 11 Puffin. Ill be waiting for this update so i can see Snowy at her prime today.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

dmack said:
			
		

> One hour until 11 Puffin. Ill be waiting for this update so i can see Snowy at her prime today.



_ I 've got time to spare, eh. Thanks for waiting around DM !!!! _

_:watchplant: The first thing I noticed today, SnowWhite is getting very frosty already, even the shade leaves are 30 percent covered in trichs and She still has 7 more weeks to go. Actually, 7 weeks, 3 days, 19 hours and 30 minutes. She is closing down the internodal length and the buds are thickening pretty quick. the real amazing thickening occurs the last 3 weeks, eh._

_The overall stretch has slowed down, and the lower buds are getting a chance to catch up to the canopy top. I'll continue to pull her away from the light and tie her down to the pvc supporting the hygroton tub. looks like there are more than 40 good tops again. each should give me at least 1/4oz and some as much as 1/2 oz. should be a very good yield again eh.:hubba: _

_:farm: I've added about 9 gallons of water this week, SnowWhite is very thirsty. Room RH is about 25-30 percent. Temps have been 65-75. CO2 is still around 1500ppm. Ph has been steady at 5.65 and I adjusted the ppm in the res to 900 daily._

_this weeks pics show a good amount of growth and the close-up shows lots of trichs in the spotlighted bud._

_I'm still having lots of fun with this grow, simple as it may be.  I just love to grow my own smoke, eh.  :farm:_


----------



## Midnight Toker

WOW, shes looking great PA! I cant wait to see her in at least 4 weeks


----------



## dmack

Yeah puffin shes frosting up well. 7 Weeks. Yikes. I'm inpatient about the four i have to wait. Bet next week shall show a frostier side of snowy. Ill be tuned in


----------



## Melissa

*OH WOW PUFFIN now i know what it is about fridays that makes me drop on by  *
as dmack says whats she goona be like at the end :woohoo::tokie:


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Midnight Toker said:
			
		

> WOW, shes looking great PA! I cant wait to see her in at least 4 weeks


 
 Thanks Again MT!!!  

:farm:  yes she looks good enuf to smoke, almost.   It's kinda funny, but when I 1st grew her from seed, this is what I thought she was gonna be like at harvest time.  Remember, I thought she really was a Snow White, and she should have been very close to ready by 7 weeks.  Looking at the trichs in the scope show that she isnt even close.  All of her sisters were cloudy by 7 weeks and amber by 9 weeks, while she was still clear in week 10. 

4 weeks from now she will double in size for sure.  It is getting to be another fun grow eh.:hubba:


----------



## Puffin Afatty

dmack said:
			
		

> Yeah puffin shes frosting up well. 7 Weeks. Yikes. I'm inpatient about the four i have to wait. Bet next week shall show a frostier side of snowy. Ill be tuned in


 
_Thanks DM !!! _

_I get to see her everyday and it's sometimes harder for me to see the changes. Next week should show a good spurt of fattness and the trichs just keep piling on her. _

_I can assure you She will be double coated with trichs by the time may 20th rolls around.  On close up, there will be no space between them, often appearing to double up._


----------



## Puffin Afatty

melissa said:
			
		

> *OH WOW PUFFIN now i know what it is about fridays that makes me drop on by  *
> as dmack says whats she goona be like at the end :woohoo::tokie:


 
_Thanks Melissa!!!_

_I think we will all be impressed at 14 weeks, eh.   this is a real time grow, what you see is what is happening.   It's a looooong time 4 me to wait, but it gives SnowWhite the time to get purty._  :hubba: 

_the yield of these long grows usually makes up for the time, but sometimes it's all about the quality of the smoke, eh?_


----------



## Thorn

lovely, absolutely lovely


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Thorn said:
			
		

> lovely, absolutely lovely


 
Thanks Thorn!!! 

_I did a poor job of the pics yesterday so I took another group here, just for you, eh. _


----------



## Puffin Afatty

_I was thinking again, eh.:hubba:   _

_I thought I was noticing that the tops thin out, ie stretch when I tie em down, especially after the overall stretch has stopped.  I then noticed that the tops that have been tied back the longest are the fattest, eh??  This got my older-than-dirt-and-seriously-rusty brain cells sparkin.  Sooooo, next grow I am gonna stop all tieing down/back by week 4-5 and see if it helps grow fatter colas.  This grow she still has 8 weeks to go, so SnowWhite will have plenty of time to fatten. _


----------



## smokybear

Looking great as always Puffin. Great job on the tying. I would say try it and make sure to tell us if it works or not. I wish you the best of luck with those beautiful ladies. Keep us posted my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

smokybear said:
			
		

> Looking great as always Puffin. Great job on the tying. I would say try it and make sure to tell us if it works or not. I wish you the best of luck with those beautiful ladies. Keep us posted my friend. Take care and be safe.


 
_Thanks again Smoky!!!!_

_I've been thinking of this for a while, many years in fact, but I never recalled it by the time it came to journalize. :stoned:_

_Remember, SnowWhite is 1 Lady, eh?_


----------



## dmack

Yeah Puffin hat is some really nice buds bro. Going to be super fat when they swell up


----------



## Puffin Afatty

dmack said:
			
		

> Yeah Puffin that is some really nice buds bro. Going to be super fat when they swell up


* 
Thanks DM. Yes, they have 8 weeks more to go, plenty of time, eh. :* :hubba:


----------



## Puffin Afatty

:farm:_ I noticed today the little caylaxes at the base of each stem are getting fatter already.  It wont be long now until the tops start to swell too, eh.:hubba: _

_only 7 weeks, 1 day, 13 hours, 31 minutes until harvest._


----------



## thestandard

its like perpetual motion pot growing with this one plant, you're a machine. Makes me want to try hydro after this harvest but I still have too much to learn in soil still..:huh: :fid:


----------



## liermam

Theres no WAY that plant can last 7 weeks! :shocked:

That lady is ready to drop buds right about now! I would chop her in a week! Haha!.

You're gonna have 20 pounds of narcotic couchlock if you keep that thing going man! Best of luck with the rest of the grow, I sure as hell am enjoying it.


----------



## james25

hey there fatty...james from ps.....nice grow man, i recall now i joined here a while back but sort of dropped off the map..im still trying to take good pics with the hps on...sometimes i use a flash from far away and zoom it...the leaves end up looking blue but the buds jump out at you


----------



## Puffin Afatty

thestandard said:
			
		

> its like perpetual motion pot growing with this one plant, you're a machine. Makes me want to try hydro after this harvest but I still have too much to learn in soil still..:huh: :fid:


 
_:farm:  Yes, She is certain a pot growing machine, eh.  I just help her along the way and she rewards me with a significant amount of some serious smoke._


----------



## Puffin Afatty

liermam said:
			
		

> Theres no WAY that plant can last 7 weeks! :shocked:
> 
> That lady is ready to drop buds right about now! I would chop her in a week! Haha!.
> 
> You're gonna have 20 pounds of narcotic couchlock if you keep that thing going man! Best of luck with the rest of the grow, I sure as hell am enjoying it.


 
_SnowWhite is a suspected Haze.  She will have clear trichs thru weeks 10, cloudy by 12-13 and amber in 14-15. I dont think she will ever be couchlock, eh?  20# would be very cool.  :rofl:_


----------



## Puffin Afatty

james25 said:
			
		

> hey there fatty...james from ps.....nice grow man, i recall now i joined here a while back but sort of dropped off the map..im still trying to take good pics with the hps on...sometimes i use a flash from far away and zoom it...the leaves end up looking blue but the buds jump out at you


 
_Howdy James!!! _

_Thanks!!!_

_I have a tough time with the lighting too, eh.  I need a crash course like photo101.   _
​


----------



## liermam

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> _SnowWhite is a suspected Haze.  She will have clear trichs thru weeks 10, cloudy by 12-13 and amber in 14-15. I dont think she will ever be couchlock, eh?  20# would be very cool.  :rofl:_



Ahh. Awesome! Thanks for the information!

This brings me to another question, in a plant so sprawled like that, where do you generally see the trich progression (clear->cloudy->amber) first? Obviously the lower parts are last to go, but do the higher tops on the sides turn amber before the middle tops do?


----------



## headband

geez puffin you have a shrub on you hands now, that thing is huge!8 more weeks, ill be by once a week till then, keep it goin, your doing a fantastic job like always.. ive been checkin your weekly pics:shocked:


----------



## Puffin Afatty

liermam said:
			
		

> Ahh. Awesome! Thanks for the information!
> 
> This brings me to another question, in a plant so sprawled like that, where do you generally see the trich progression (clear->cloudy->amber) first? Obviously the lower parts are last to go, but do the higher tops on the sides turn amber before the middle tops do?


 
_Thanks liermam!!!_

_:farm:   I see the 1st amber trichs on the lower calaxes on the stems.  the buds seem to go amber from the top down.  closest to the lights go 1st in all cases. I harvest in a 2 stage process, 1 week apart to take advantage of the variation in trichs.   _


----------



## Puffin Afatty

headband said:
			
		

> geez puffin you have a shrub on you hands now, that thing is huge!8 more weeks, ill be by once a week till then, keep it goin, your doing a fantastic job like always.. ive been checkin your weekly pics:shocked:


 
 _Thanks HB!!!_

_I told you this would be a wild and crazy ride eh???_:hubba:


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow

looking great like always man. you sure make a great daddy to this baby. hows she smellin?? strong, fruity, skunky???


----------



## Puffin Afatty

SmknWhiteWidow said:
			
		

> looking great like always man. you sure make a great daddy to this baby. hows she smellin?? strong, fruity, skunky???


 
:hubba: _Thanks SWW!!!  The odor is mild, with the constant ventilation, I hardly notice it at all.  The OldLady says I smell of skunk during the later weeks of flower cycle. I have a hard time describing the smell, even with my eyes closed.  kinda piney/fruity/earthy, I dunno, sorta like spicey piney fruit_.


----------



## POTDOC

youve got a privacy pine there keep up the good work


----------



## benamucc

hey puffin!  looks AWESOME!!  wow  :doh:


----------



## Puffin Afatty

POTDOC said:
			
		

> youve got a privacy pine there keep up the good work


 

_ Thanks PD!!! _

_That is a great term for a pot plant.  I hope to keep her very private,eh. _


----------



## Puffin Afatty

benamucc said:
			
		

> hey puffin! looks AWESOME!! wow :doh:


 

_Thanks Ben!!!  :hubba: _

_ She really does look AWESOME,  I can hardly keep from looking at her all the time.  :watchplant: _

_I think I found a good one here, eh.  I'm not sure I can end this grow, I may have to go another year or so,  I like HER tooooo much._


----------



## Puffin Afatty

_Howdy SnowWhite Fans!!!_

_:watchplant: SnowWhite is doing great!!! She is so well behaved, I get the idea she would grow on her own, eh._


_:hubba: This week I am contemplating raisin the lights a bit. Those spindally tops have been bugging me for 4 gens now, I think they are caused by the tieing down, too late in flower cycle. I am gonna let em be for now, 6 weeks to go and I think they will fatten up by the harvest. If not, I'll just bend em over, eh._


_ I took new pics to show her off some more. The macro is of the same bud as always, giving you the chance to follow it until harvest. I tried to get a pic of the center too, to show the opening. Also I backed up to get a little panorama. Again I used the tripod for the 1st few pics but had to go hand-held to get the inner pics. I hope you enjoy the ride!!!_

*notice that the fans are still perfect*


----------



## dmack

Dang puffin shes is going to be super fat when harvest is near. You have tons of bud sites going on in there. Great job


----------



## Puffin Afatty

dmack said:
			
		

> Dang puffin shes is going to be super fat when harvest is near. You have tons of bud sites going on in there. Great job


 
 _Yes, I think She will be very fat in 6 weeks, eh.  I would be very happy to see those spindly tops fatten too.:hubba: _

_Thanks DM!!! _


----------



## Timmyjg6

May i ask how long you have bin growing?


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> May i ask how long you have bin growing?


 
:farm: _I grew my 1st plant outdoors in 1968. Didnt grow again until 1974. Started indoors in 1978 and been going steady since.  _

_You can do it too, eh._:hubba:


----------



## Sticky_Budz

:holysheep: man that's on sick plant  Awesome job bro


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> :holysheep: man that's on sick plant Awesome job bro


 
_Thanks Sticky !!!!:hubba: _

_I hope She stays *ill* for another 6 weeks or so.   :rofl:_


----------



## Timmyjg6

Wow, man... What a life!!!


----------



## Melissa

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> :farm: _Didnt grow again until 1974. _
> 
> _You can do it too, eh._:hubba:


 
*bloody good year that puffin ,guess what year i was born? :rofl:*
*well:holysheep: snow white is looking more awesome than ever *
*count me in as a snow white fan :tokie:*

*ps ..time to pass that bong over eh,youve been hogging it way to much :hubba:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty

melissa said:
			
		

> *bloody good year that puffin ,guess what year i was born? :rofl:*
> *well:holysheep: snow white is looking more awesome than ever *
> *count me in as a snow white fan :tokie:*
> 
> *ps ..time to pass that bong over eh,youve been hogging it way to much :hubba:*


 
_:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:_

_Their ya go Melissa!!! _


----------



## headband

nice you lucky duck, looks like someones nomination worked! great on ya, reveg*king* she's looking mighty fine:hubba:


----------



## Melissa

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> _:bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1::bong1:_
> 
> _Their ya go Melissa!!! _


 
*cheers mydear :48:*


----------



## harvester

puffin i am not a haze fan but i gotta say i think im in love with your snow white


----------



## Puffin Afatty

headband said:
			
		

> nice you lucky duck, looks like someones nomination worked! great on ya, reveg*king* she's looking mighty fine:hubba:


 
_Thanks HB!!!   SnowWhite should be wearing a crown, eh.  I am very lucky to have been the 1 to find her._:hubba:


----------



## Puffin Afatty

harvester said:
			
		

> puffin i am not a haze fan but i gotta say i think im in love with your snow white


 
_I like the haze buzz.  I grew it a few yrs ago.  I wasnt thrilled with the long flower cycle, but I had grown a thai before that took 18 weeks to go amber, sooo I was prepared_.:hubba: 

_SnowWhite is an excellent plant, takes little care and grows well for me.  her yield and buzz fit me just fine. _


----------



## Syke

damn,
everything looks good.
great job.
how many grows under ur belt now?


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Syke said:
			
		

> damn,
> everything looks good.
> great job.
> how many grows under ur belt now?


 
:hubba: _Thanks Skye!!!!_

_:farm:  I've done a couple other grows in the past 34 yrs from 1974.   _


----------



## Runbyhemp

Lookin great Puffin, got some Snow White seeds here myself ... looks like I'm in for a treat.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*Thanks Runbyhemp !!! 

when you grow them, post some pics. I think this is not a snow white, but a haze that was mis-packaged.* :hubba:


----------



## POTDOC

ok ok enuf is enuf send my old lady home lol


----------



## Puffin Afatty

POTDOC said:
			
		

> ok ok enuf is enuf send my old lady home lol


 
_ _
_I got her now PD, maybe someday others will get a chance.:hubba: _

_:watchplant:  _

_BTW, I was looking at some trichs on a fan leaf yesterday, they are all still clear, but many are already bulging at the top, excellent density too, even on a fan leaf. _

_5 weeks, 5 days, 14 hours, 59 minutes, or so until harvest._


----------



## POTDOC

quiet looking at my old ladies cleavige


----------



## Puffin Afatty

POTDOC said:
			
		

> quiet looking at my old ladies cleavige


 
 
_:watchplant:_


----------



## Puffin Afatty

_:watchplant:_

_I just happened to notice yesterday that some white hairs on the lowest buds have begun to turn color.  trichs on those buds are still clear, about 80 percent buldging.  I am waiting to harvest until 75-80 percent are amber.  another 5 weeks or so.:hubba: _


----------



## smokybear

Some couchlock bud huh? I love it. Got some updated pics my friend? Take care and be safe.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

smokybear said:
			
		

> Some couchlock bud huh? I love it. Got some updated pics my friend? Take care and be safe.


 
_I will be updating with pics tomorrow  Thanks!!! _


----------



## Puffin Afatty

_:watchplant:_

_Howdy SnowWhite fans!!!_

_SnowWhite is doing very well indeed this week again.  I noticed some pistols turning red this week, a sure sign of things moving along toward harvest.  _

_SnowWhite's pistols turn all red, well in advance of the trichs going amber, so another 4-5 weeks is predicted.  I am still standing by the may 2oth date so far. :farm:_

_The res is fine, ph hasnt changed for several months.  I just keep adding nutes and/or water daily to adjust to 900 ppm. _

_I took a couple pics again this week, trying as best I could to highlight the red pistols.  The bud close up is as usual, however I hope it is clear enuf, as I forgot the tripod today.  I'll take it out there and redo pics if needed. 

In the 1st pic, the whole is shown, in the 2nd I tried a handheld macro of the bud we've been following, but I turned camera sideways, in the 3rd pic I just went close on the left side in back to show that particular fatty, in the 4th pic I again tried a handheld macro of a lower but to show the reddening pistols._

_39 days and counting down, I love this place,eh.  :yay:_

*looks like the tips are shrinking*


----------



## annscrib

very nice snow whites you have there puffin  love that bud,,, hope mine looks like urs


----------



## Puffin Afatty

annscrib said:
			
		

> very nice snow whites you have there puffin love that bud,,, hope mine looks like urs


 
_Thanks Ann!!!  _

_SnowWhite is going to get fatter and fatter for the next 39 days.  _

_I hope your plants do even better than SnowWhite, eh.:hubba: _

_BTW, *green mojo* for your plants too Ann!!!   :farm:_


----------



## dmack

Hey Puffin. Snowy is looking great. 39 days. Wow how the time passes so fast.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

dmack said:
			
		

> Hey Puffin. Snowy is looking great. 39 days. Wow how the time passes so fast.


 
 _Thanks DM!!!_

_yep, 39 more days and I'll be cutting some fat fat fat buds.   _


----------



## sportcardiva

wow she is nice really big


----------



## Puffin Afatty

sportcardiva said:
			
		

> wow she is nice really big


 
_Thanks again Diva!!!:hubba: _

_ I hope to get at least 14 oz from her, maybe 16 oz.  She is smelling sweet and piney, sticky everywhere, but her trichs are still immature by 4-5 weeks I'd have to say. Anticipation is killing me, eh.  :rofl:_


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Now that is truly a monster. Incredible job.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Now that is truly a monster. Incredible job.


 
Yes, for 1 little plant, she sure fills out a grow area real nice, eh. 
Thanks bombbudpuffa!!!


----------



## Melissa

looking as awesome as ever puffin! next week ill be hiding behind her shes that big  ready to pass on the :bong2:


----------



## HippyInEngland

Picture 4 is beautiful


----------



## Puffin Afatty

melissa said:
			
		

> looking as awesome as ever puffin! next week ill be hiding behind her shes that big ready to pass on the :bong2:


_Thanks Melissa!!!_

_I would like to feed her chocolates and fries to help her fatten. _


----------



## Puffin Afatty

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Picture 4 is beautiful


 
_Thanks Hippy!!!   yes, I like it very much too_


----------



## smokybear

Some gorgeous ladies you have there my friend. Going to be a good harvest. Great job. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

smokybear said:
			
		

> Some gorgeous ladies you have there my friend. Going to be a good harvest. Great job. Take care and be safe.


 
_Thanks Smokybear!!!_

_Remember, that is only 1 plant in there, eh.:hubba: _


----------



## smokybear

:hubba: ^^Lol. I'm high.:hubba: 

My mistake!!


----------



## POTDOC

ok puffin tell her im sorry and please come home but untill then dont be coping a feal lol


----------



## Puffin Afatty

POTDOC said:
			
		

> ok puffin tell her im sorry and please come home but untill then dont be coping a feal lol


 
_Ok PD, I'll tell her you are sorry, but she seems very happy with me, eh._ :rofl:


----------



## Brouli

im waiting on that update


----------



## Puffin Afatty

brouli said:
			
		

> im waiting on that update


 
_Thanks Brouli !!!    I was having too much fun takin pics, eh. _

_:farm: SnowWhite is doing fine, except where I pulled her back recently.  After a certain time in flower, usually about 3-4 weeks, pulling Her back ot tieing Her down causes the top to go all thin and whispy, I call it spindle.  I just dont like to raise the lights because of the couple of tall tops, and I like to keep the light within 22 inches of the bottom if at all possible.  The best way to avoid these spindle tops, is to stop tieing down after 2-3 weeks of flower. _

_I've taken a bunch of pics this time, I even took a pic of the meters doing atmospheric duty.  the temp/humidity is being influenced by an open door to outer area and the res readings were taken before I added 3 gallon of distilled water.  room humidity runs between 20 and 30 percent, the res ppm is adjusted to 800-900 each day and the ph stays between 5.6-5.8 all the time._

_I took a couple close ups of the buds we have been following all along. I also included a couple from farther away to show the whole setup._

_SnowWhite is doing fine as frogs hair, notice the increase in red pistols and the thickening of all the buds, eh.   I still think May 20 is the day, but I am monitoring the trichs daily and will start harvest when I get 85-90 percent buldging amber trichs.  Wont be very long to wait, 36 days and counting down.:hubba: _


----------



## Puffin Afatty

_I took too many pics so I posted the 1st batch above and the rest here.   I hope you enjoy them.  I had fun takin em. _


----------



## Puffin Afatty

_It's probably just me, here are the last 2 pics :hubba: _


----------



## HippyInEngland

Hola P A

Your baby is showing she loves what your doing for her, she is now paying you back for the love and care you give her, whatever your doing, she loves it!


----------



## Puffin Afatty

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Hola P A
> 
> Your baby is showing she loves what your doing for her, she is now paying you back for the love and care you give her, whatever your doing, she loves it!


 
_Thanks Hippy!!! _

_I took a bunch of pics today, one was corrupted and it gave me fits trying to upload the others, but I got er done, eh.  SnowWhite is getting ready to provide me with a little stash again, smelling sweet and is so sticky I cant touch er without getting sticky myself._:hubba:


----------



## Melissa

*puffin gots sticky fingers ,:giggle:  looking stunning as always eace:*


----------



## annscrib

very very nice puffin keep up the great work with her


----------



## Puffin Afatty

melissa said:
			
		

> *puffin gots sticky fingers ,:giggle: looking stunning as always eace:*


 
 _Thanks Melissa!!!!_

_SnowWhite is smelling up the room, but the ventilation is keeping it all outside!!!  From the pics you can see She is getting really frosty.  The smell is very strong when I go in the room_.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

annscrib said:
			
		

> very very nice puffin keep up the great work with her


 
 _Thanks Ann !!!!_

_I am having a very easy time of it, SnowWhite almost does it by herself !!!_
_All I really have to do is add water and/or nutes, tie her down a bit and wait until harvest time._:hubba:


----------



## Puffin Afatty

_Howdy SnowWhite Fans!!! _

_:farm: _

_The grow is progressing well, SnowWhite is looking as fine as frogs hair.  The buds are getting fat and heavy with trichs. I looked at a lover bud and the trichs are still mostly clear, next week they should start clouding up.  Easy to see that SnowWhite is a Haze strain at this point, eh.  She smells like a Haze too. _
_The res is doing fine, very stable ph, staying between 5.8 and 5.5 between additions of water and/or nutes.  I added 50 ml micro and 100ml of bloom and about 10 gallons of water this week.  tds is running about 900-1000. _

_In the 1st picture you see the bud we have been following all along, notice the pistils are about 1/2 red.  The second picture is that lower-right-side Bud I have taken a macro of before, most of it's pistils are now red.  In the 3rd picture I have shown a middle-right-side Buds with mostly white pistils.  The 4th picture is a far away shot to show the whole plant. _


_  Yesterday, I left the door open to get some of the warm air flowing up from the south (it was 64 here) and forgot to close it until an hour after lights out.  SnowWhite might have gotten a little sunbeam for an hour longer than usual, I hope there is no lasting effect.  at this stage however, there is little time for an effect to be seen, insofaras harvest is just 4 weeks away.:hubba:  _
_ 
_


----------



## Melissa

:holysheep: harvest must be a celebration in your house :bong2:


----------



## Puffin Afatty

melissa said:
			
		

> :holysheep: harvest must be a celebration in your house :bong2:


 
_ Thanks for stopping by Melissa!!!   _

_:hubba: Most of the time, I have run out of stash by harvest time with SnowWhite, 14 weeks is a long time in between.  I usually break out the bong, pull a bunch of the caylaxes from the larger stems and fire her up.  3 days or so after hanging, the buds are usually dry enuf for the jars and I start sampling right away, just to keep track of the curing process.  I wouldnt want to cure too much, eh?_  :rofl:


----------



## Joseph James

how do you harvest that so that you can regenerate? do you just snip all the buds off the main stems? Beatiful plant man...awesome style.


----------



## annscrib

very very nice puffin,, gotta love them buds :hubba: ,,
hopefully one day ill be able to grow something looking like them buds


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Joseph James said:
			
		

> how do you harvest that so that you can regenerate? do you just snip all the buds off the main stems? Beatiful plant man...awesome style.


 
_Thanks JJ !!! _

_Basically, I take the top 1/3rd stems and all, then 1 week later I harvest the middle 1/3rd, leaving the lowest 1/3rd to regenerate.  Very Very simple._ :hubba:


----------



## Puffin Afatty

annscrib said:
			
		

> very very nice puffin,, gotta love them buds :hubba: ,,
> hopefully one day ill be able to grow something looking like them buds


 
 _Thanks Ann!!_

_I'm sure you will too be able to grow like this.  All you need do is follow along, eh.  only 2 things going on here, a regeneration and a tie-her-down and back.  Combined with SnowWhite genetics, we have what you see in the pics.:hubba: _

_:farm:  All I have to do is add nutes/water and harvest/smoke the buds.  Life is good on the farm!!! _


----------



## liermam

Man I bet thats nuts with a Haze plant.

Would work kinda well with some of those bigger indicas with small flowering time. Just veg for an extra 12 days and get a metropolis plant . Then re-harvest every 7 weeks? :hubba:


----------



## Puffin Afatty

liermam said:
			
		

> Man I bet thats nuts with a Haze plant.
> 
> Would work kinda well with some of those bigger indicas with small flowering time. Just veg for an extra 12 days and get a metropolis plant . Then re-harvest every 7 weeks? :hubba:


 
_ 14-15 weeks is a looooooooooong time to wait.  I'm used to it, my Thai take 18-19 weeks._

_Sounds like a plan.  Give it a go and let me know, eh._:hubba:


----------



## liermam

I'm still not sure if i'm up for a reveg, especially because my lights are wimpy. I do think i would like one monster plant better than mothers/clones in a sea of green or even just a lot of germinated seeds.

I guess i just like the idea of having one plant forever and ever? .


----------



## Puffin Afatty

liermam said:
			
		

> I'm still not sure if i'm up for a reveg, especially because my lights are wimpy. I do think i would like one monster plant better than mothers/clones in a sea of green or even just a lot of germinated seeds.
> 
> I guess i just like the idea of having one plant forever and ever? .


 
 _Great Idea!!!_


----------



## G_48911

this is one of my favorite threads on this whole forum. That lady is still poppin out fat buds.big props man.you're doing a good job. (kinda making me want to attempt this with a few of my plants on my next grow)


----------



## G_48911

oh..another thing i was gonna ask you is how much (dry weight) do you think you'll get off her this time around?


----------



## Puffin Afatty

G_48911 said:
			
		

> this is one of my favorite threads on this whole forum. That lady is still poppin out fat buds.big props man.you're doing a good job. (kinda making me want to attempt this with a few of my plants on my next grow)


 
_Thanks G !!!!_

_4 weeks to go and the buds are getting fatter daily.  SnowWhite makes it easy for me.  I say go for it, you will get a great yield. I hope to get 12-13 ounces this time, but I have my fingers crossed for a bit more._:hubba:


----------



## G_48911

i heard that strain straight up reaks (in a good way)i have a dripper system that'll hold 40 plants so,after i finish my next grow.i might go ahead and order a pack of snow whites. (does a carbon scrubber work on the stench from a few of them plants?) i'm planning on growin some nirvana white widow,four way,Jock Horror,and either some purple power plant or aurora indicas. how many other strains have you grew? Have you ever grew or smoked that aurora indica? If so would you argree with nirvana that it is there most potent indica? I'm struggling so much on deciding which of these 2 strains to grow.anyways,just wanted to drop you a message and ask you a few things.Thanks alot for any feedback and your plants lookin nice....but then again,you already know it is,12-13 oz's off a lady, that must be nice   imagine 30 of em:holysheep:  :hubba:


----------



## Pothead420

i was just wondering everytime you reveg does the potency and yeild stay the same or does it degrade the more you reveg it


----------



## Puffin Afatty

G_48911 said:
			
		

> i heard that strain straight up reaks (in a good way)i have a dripper system that'll hold 40 plants so,after i finish my next grow.i might go ahead and order a pack of snow whites. (does a carbon scrubber work on the stench from a few of them plants?) i'm planning on growin some nirvana white widow,four way,Jock Horror,and either some purple power plant or aurora indicas. how many other strains have you grew? Have you ever grew or smoked that aurora indica? If so would you argree with nirvana that it is there most potent indica? I'm struggling so much on deciding which of these 2 strains to grow.anyways,just wanted to drop you a message and ask you a few things.Thanks alot for any feedback and your plants lookin nice....but then again,you already know it is,12-13 oz's off a lady, that must be nice   imagine 30 of em:holysheep: :hubba:


 
_Thanks G !!! _

_I have grown many [30-35] other strains in the past 40 years.  Never grew aurora indica, but have read the hype in here.  I'd say it is worth the try for sure. Also read good things of Jock,  I grew it once, had a hermie, never got back to it again yet._

_My SnowWhite isnt typical of what you can expect with a Pack of Snow White seeds.  I am fairly certain, my SnowWhite is a HAZE, mispackaged when I got my seeds.  I bought several strains that time I was in the netherlans, Haze and SnowWhite were amoung them.   the litter-mates of my SnowWhite were much more indica-like, shorter, fatter leaves, and finished in about 9-10 weeks. there is very little smell, but I have a great ventilation system and never have a problem until I harvest and take it in the house to dry.  My whole house reeks for the 3 days after each stage of harvest for sure.  _

_Good luck with your choice, so many strains, so little time to grow them all.  Time to get busy!!!:hubba: _


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Pothead420 said:
			
		

> i was just wondering everytime you reveg does the potency and yeild stay the same or does it degrade the more you reveg it


 
_ Thanks for droppin by Pothead!!!_

_:hubba: I think SnowWhite is getting better each harvest.  I am getting to the point where I know what She likes and how to maximize her yield and potency.  I can say for absolute surety, the yield has improved with each generation and potency is getting better each harvest as well.  Alot can be attributed to the tweaking of the grow parameters, the added growth after each regeneration, and my moitoring of the trichs. _
_I have read where folks claim a degradation of potency/yield, but in all my regenerations, I have NEVER found this to be the case.  Regeneration is my favorite method of getting to know a particular plant and getting the potency/yield to be all it can be.  Trust me, Try it, You will like it, eh!!! _


----------



## Pothead420

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> _ Thanks for droppin by Pothead!!!_
> 
> _:hubba: I think SnowWhite is getting better each harvest.  I am getting to the point where I know what She likes and how to maximize her yield and potency.  I can say for absolute surety, the yield has improved with each generation and potency is getting better each harvest as well.  Alot can be attributed to the tweaking of the grow parameters, the added growth after each regeneration, and my moitoring of the trichs. _
> _I have read where folks claim a degradation of potency/yield, but in all my regenerations, I have NEVER found this to be the case.  Regeneration is my favorite method of getting to know a particular plant and getting the potency/yield to be all it can be.  Trust me, Try it, You will like it, eh!!! _


im reveging a BB/WW that was used for seed making. it is an ultimate pheno everything on this plant i love smell 
(light skunky with a blast of blueberry bubblegum), trich production, bud structure:hubba:  it looks awsome if it dont reveg i have plenty more beens to find another choice pheno also mixed it with a few other strains


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Pothead420 said:
			
		

> im reveging a BB/WW that was used for seed making. it is an ultimate pheno everything on this plant i love smell
> (light skunky with a blast of blueberry bubblegum), trich production, bud structure:hubba: it looks awsome if it dont reveg i have plenty more beens to find another choice pheno also mixed it with a few other strains


 
_*Green Mojo Pothead!!!* :farm:_

_Some strains really go crazy in the regeneration, and may require a careful pruning in the reveg stage.  they send out sooooo many new shoots that you have to cut half of them and sometimes more.  ICE was that way, BB too.  Let us know how it goes, eh._:hubba:


----------



## IRISH

your the man P A , the revege-go-to-guy, which will be down the road for me in the future. that is one awesome plant man, and theres no telling how long she'll keep returning her sweetness back to you. big props man. this is like the 3rd time ive read through here. you make it all simple, great plan. great thread. great grow.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> your the man P A , the revege-go-to-guy, which will be down the road for me in the future. that is one awesome plant man, and theres no telling how long she'll keep returning her sweetness back to you. big props man. this is like the 3rd time ive read through here. you make it all simple, great plan. great thread. great grow.


 
_Thanks Banjo!!!  I said it before, and I'll say it again, SnowWhite is a wonderful plant to get to grow, and smoke.:hubba: _


----------



## Puffin Afatty

_Howdy SnowWhtie fans!!!_

_SnowWhite is starting to finish, I may have to move up harvest a week.  About 70 percent of the Pistils have turned red.  Trichs are still mostly cloudy and clear, with only very few turning amber so far._

_the upper fans are yellowing and drying at a faster rate, a sure indicator of ripening for SnowWhite. :hubba: _

_This is where I need to really be patient, eh.  Seeing all those drying and withering fan leaves is hard to take.  Considering this is a regeneration, I have considered trying to up the nitrogen and magnesium, but have so far left well enuf alone.  [next grow I'm going to change the nutes to see if I can avoid the early fan leaf degradation, perhaps using the gro component in late flower??]_

_everything is progressing as expected[perhaps a bit faster], about 18 days until 1st phase of harvest.  If the trichs show 80 percent amber I'll harvest, despite the schedule._

_I took a bunch of pics of individual buds this week, not much changing in the far away pics.  Notice the pistils are mostly red and the fans are yellowing fast.  The lower buds still appear all green and the fans still prime, and for this reason alone I havent yet changed my nute regimen.  My feeling is, I need this lower growth only insofar as the regen is concerned, eh.  Otherwise it would be discarded or used as oil only.  Should it start to wither prematurely, I would certainly need to increase n and mg.  SnowWhite is an interesting grow and the smoke is well worth the wait, making it much easier for me to be soooo patient, eh.  _

*you can clearly see the tips drying and shrinking here.  obviously nutes were out of balance  *


----------



## IRISH

She is looking great P A . looking like you just may get thet 14-15 lids outta her this time. man, what a monster.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> She is looking great P A . looking like you just may get thet 14-15 lids outta her this time. man, what a monster.


 
Thanks Banjo!!!  

 I know I can get 15 lids outta her, been there done that, eh {as long as the lid is small enuf}  :rofl:  15-16 ounces is more like what I am aiming at.  I think 12-14 appears likely this grow.  I've been talking especially sweet n nice to Her as of late.:hubba:


----------



## bigbudsbruddah

She is looking sexy and ready to harvest   Enjoy all that smoke bro


----------



## Puffin Afatty

bigbudsbruddah said:
			
		

> She is looking sexy and ready to harvest  Enjoy all that smoke bro


 
 _Thanks BBB!!!_

_I looked at the trichs today, mostly cloudy, clear and a few amber.:hubba:   I figger another week or two at earliest. I am hoping to get mostly amber.   I love this plant,eh._


----------



## trillions of atoms

love it pa.... love it


----------



## smokybear

About time to chop her once again. Going to be a good harvest. Great work my friend. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## liermam

Everything looks so fantastic! Can't wait to see the finished product!

So I take it you don't believe in flushing for 2 weeks for a cleaner taste? Otherwise you could just as easily feed SnowWhite N and Mg straight through the harvest. I'm sure that would help re-vegging drastically.

I have a question as well. If you seeded some of the buds one round, would everything still be able to re-veg properly the next time round? Would you still get seedless bud?


----------



## Pothead420

wow that plant is amazing its got huge colas got a winner there gonna reveg it again


----------



## Puffin Afatty

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> love it pa.... love it


 
_Thanks ToA!!!_

_me too, meee toooooo_


----------



## Puffin Afatty

smokybear said:
			
		

> About time to chop her once again. Going to be a good harvest. Great work my friend. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


 
_Thanks Smokybear!!! _

_yes, SnowWhite is getting very close to harvest.  Looking at the trichs today, most are cloudy,clear and a few are amber.  a week or 2 more should do it I think.  :hubba: _


----------



## Puffin Afatty

liermam said:
			
		

> Everything looks so fantastic! Can't wait to see the finished product!
> 
> So I take it you don't believe in flushing for 2 weeks for a cleaner taste? Otherwise you could just as easily feed SnowWhite N and Mg straight through the harvest. I'm sure that would help re-vegging drastically.
> 
> I have a question as well. If you seeded some of the buds one round, would everything still be able to re-veg properly the next time round? Would you still get seedless bud?


 
 _Thanks Liermam!!! _

_I am thinking the same thing, if I keep the n and mg going, the regen is smoother.  also, notice I use the same formula for veg and flower.  this certainly helps.  the taste is fine, the low concentration of these GH nutes dont affect the taste I feel.:hubba: _

_that is an excellent question Liermam, really.:aok:  I would guess that the seeding may result in changes, seems logical.  however, I have done hermies, got seeds and then revegged sucessfully. maybe hermies are a special case, eh? _


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Pothead420 said:
			
		

> wow that plant is amazing its got huge colas got a winner there gonna reveg it again


 
_Thanks PotHead!!!!_

_I am gonna regenerate at least twice more, and a third time to get seeds.  I have a couple questions that only SnowWhite Gen 6 and 7 can answer, eh.  I want to stop the thinning of some colas, and I want to try and keep all the fan leaves going strong until just before harvest time.  [being the lazy farmer I am, I want them to go yellow, dry up and fall off the day before harvest, eh.]  :rofl:_


----------



## Puffin Afatty

_Today, as I was scoping the trichs on SnowWhite, I noticed they are everywhere on this plant, except the ends of the older fan leaves.  Even the pistils are covered with trichs.  Lots and lots of fat, bulbous, sticky trichs,  Am I complaining???   _

_NOT in this lifetime, eh.  _

_ I feel like I'd like to bathe in these trichs, like a a little  kid in one of those pingpong ball filled play areas, eh.  My picture taking isnt good enuf to do this Lady justice, not nearly good enuf.  the buds are covered in trichs, good thing indeed for such a trich-farmer as myself. _


----------



## CasualGrower

She is looking awesome man... Great job!!


----------



## Puffin Afatty

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> She is looking awesome man... Great job!!


 

 _Thanks CG!!!  _

_next grow I'm gonna change things up a bit and see if I can get the fans to hang around for the whole flower cycle.  Perhaps if I add a bit more nitrogen and magnesium in the 2nd half??:hubba: _


----------



## lorenzo

Awesome. Snow White No. One!


----------



## Puffin Afatty

lorenzo said:
			
		

> Awesome. Snow White No. One!


 
 _Thanks Lorenzo!!!_

_SnowWhite is doing fine, almost ready for harvest, about 2 weeks.:hubba: _


----------



## Puffin Afatty

_ After seeing a video on YouTube by Marijuana Man, I put an Exo Terra Repti Glo 10.0 UV B in with SnowWhite the other day. I am hoping to increase the conversion of cbd to thc, perhaps hastening the trichs journey from clear to amber.:hubba:  

BTW, I have new pics but every time I try and upload them I get a busy server message, so I'll be updating later 

SnowWhite is doing fine, the trichs are really getting cloudy.  I have been scoping Her daily.  _


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*Howdy SnowWhite Fans!!! *

*:watchplant: SnowWhite is doing fine, I lowered the ppm to 740 and she is perking right up again.   ph is steady at 5.8-5.75.*
*:farm: I added a repti glo 10.0 UVB lamp as seen in 1st pic.  humidity has been running right at 30 percent, until I open the door and it rises while I'm in there.  temps steady in the upper 70's in daytime, upper 60's at night.  *

*I think harvest is still scheduled for 2 weeks from today.  Getting closer every day,:hubba: *


----------



## benamucc

:rofl:  PA this thing is HUGE!!   :doh:


----------



## Puffin Afatty

benamucc said:
			
		

> :rofl: PA this thing is HUGE!! :doh:


 
_Thanks Ben!!! _

_I dont think She is fat as usual, but maybe that's just me.   Harvest is only about 2 weeks away and we shall see what kinda weight SnowWhite put on since January.:hubba: _


----------



## liermam

I'm suing Puffin Afatty.


















I just tried to smoke my monitor.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

liermam said:
			
		

> I'm suing Puffin Afatty.
> 
> I just tried to smoke my monitor.


 

_Thanks Liermam!!! _

_SnowWhite tastes better than She looks:hubba: _


----------



## Sin inc

looking good i always like the reveg grow


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Sin inc said:
			
		

> looking good i always like the reveg grow


 
_Thanks Sin Inc. !!!! _

_:farm: I like to get to know a plant, and also determine if it is likely to hermie.  If a strain isnt stable, it will usually hermie when I put it thru a couple regens.  If it doesnt hermie, then I stress it with temperature extremes, and if it still doesnt hermie, I then seed it for future use.  SnowWhite is going to be seeded in the fall I think.:hubba: _


----------



## Thorn

sweet, i love this setup, i'd love to one day have one fantastic plant like that  Keep it up


----------



## Melissa

*hey puffin harvest time is nearing im about the same time time away eace:
shes looking lovely as allways :48:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Thorn said:
			
		

> sweet, i love this setup, i'd love to one day have one fantastic plant like that  Keep it up


 
_Thanks Thorn!!! _

_You can do it too!!!! _


----------



## Puffin Afatty

melissa said:
			
		

> *hey puffin harvest time is nearing im about the same time time away eace:*
> *shes looking lovely as allways :48:*


 
_Thanks Melissa!!! _

_I think SnowWhite will be ready in a week or so.  I wont begin harvest until at least 3/4 of the trichs are amber_:hubba:


----------



## annscrib

very nice buds puffin


----------



## Puffin Afatty

annscrib said:
			
		

> very nice buds puffin


 
_Thanks Ann!!! _

_Yes, I'm hoping to get enuf to last me thru next harvest in September._:hubba:


----------



## Brouli

Jesus  she looks good can u adopt me P A ??  i dont take much space in that room will do


----------



## Puffin Afatty

brouli said:
			
		

> Jesus she looks good can u adopt me P A ?? i dont take much space in that room will do


 
_Thanks Brouli !!!! _

_I dont need any more kids, but thanks for the offer just the same.   I really do wish I could just have SnowWhite growing in the main house with me.  Alas, it isnt soon likely, we have lots of folks coming and going all the time, and I think the springhouse is the best place.  I visit Her often, was in there just a few minutes ago.  SnowWhite is doing fine!!!! _


----------



## Thorn

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> _Thanks Thorn!!! _
> 
> _You can do it too!!!! _



Good to hear she's doing well, can't wait for the next picture update  :hubba:

Oh i realy wish I could but i'm limited to a 15" cubed micro grow with lowryders at the moment. One day in years to come i will have a massive plant like snowwhite!!!

Just you keep up the good work so us lot can watch, drooling


----------



## benamucc

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> _SnowWhite is going to be seeded in the fall I think.:hubba: _


 
Any thoughts on what you'll polinate her with??


----------



## trillions of atoms

lookin great pa! cant wait on the smoke report!


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Thorn said:
			
		

> Good to hear she's doing well, can't wait for the next picture update  :hubba:
> 
> Oh i realy wish I could but i'm limited to a 15" cubed micro grow with lowryders at the moment. One day in years to come i will have a massive plant like snowwhite!!!
> 
> Just you keep up the good work so us lot can watch, drooling


 
_Thanks Again Thorn!!! _

_You all can see the harvest as well, starting next week.  SnowWhite should be getting amber by then, if not, She can always go another week._:hubba:


----------



## Puffin Afatty

benamucc said:
			
		

> Any thoughts on what you'll polinate her with??


 
_Howdy Ben !!!! _

_:farm: I will be using her own pollen at first to preserve the genetics and then may start crossin at some future time.  I'll take a few clones, then I'll use gibberylic acid to force some male flowers and use that pollen to get seeds from another clone.:hubba: _


----------



## Puffin Afatty

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> lookin great pa! cant wait on the smoke report!


 
_Thanks ToA !__!!! _

_I should be smokin Her by this time next tuesday, if She hold to the schedule.:hubba: _


----------



## IRISH

i guess the saying is showing to be true ; >  patience , is a virtue  < .  and , you have it indeed . totally amazing .


----------



## sportcardiva

wow she is looking really good there puffin i bet you cant wait to cut her down


----------



## Puffin Afatty

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> i guess the saying is showing to be true ; > patience , is a virtue < . and , you have it indeed . totally amazing .


 
 _Thanks Banjo!!!!_

_15 weeks is a long, loooooong time to watch Her getting delicious_:hubba:


----------



## Puffin Afatty

sportcardiva said:
			
		

> wow she is looking really good there puffin i bet you cant wait to cut her down


 
_Thanks Diva!!! _

_7 days 9 hours and 14 minutes to go _


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow

dear lord. haven't been in here forever and wow i have been missing out. this thing is massive! very very impressive. you got it goin on man!


----------



## CannyMcCannabis

Very impressive plant. What is your next escapade going to be?!?


----------



## Puffin Afatty

SmknWhiteWidow said:
			
		

> dear lord. haven't been in here forever and wow i have been missing out. this thing is massive! very very impressive. you got it goin on man!


 
Howdy and Welcome back SWW!!!! 

SnowWhite is almost ready for harvest.  I have been scoping the trichs daily and they are still mostly cloudy.  Harvest is scheduleded for 6 days 22 hours and 17 minutes from now.:hubba:


----------



## Puffin Afatty

CannyMcCannabis said:
			
		

> Very impressive plant. What is your next escapade going to be?!?


 
_Howdy CannyMcCannabis!!! :ciao:_

_Thanks!!!! _

_:farm: Ill be ReGenerating SnowWhite at least 2 more times as I still have a few questions only She can answer.  Next gen I'm going to solve the fan leave wilting issue and then in september I am going to seed SnowWhite to preserve the genetics for future generations.:hubba: _


----------



## liermam

How many seeds will you be producing? Just enough, or will you harvest a full round of seeds?

You should consider selling some to me .


----------



## Puffin Afatty

liermam said:
			
		

> How many seeds will you be producing? Just enough, or will you harvest a full round of seeds?
> 
> You should consider selling some to me .


 
_Thanks Liermam!!!! _

_:farm:  I'll be getting only a few seeds for me.  No seeds for sale, eh.  Sorry about that Chief!!! _

_However, I did knock a limb off SnowWhite and I have a couple pics for you to drool over:hubba: _


----------



## smokybear

Looks like some tasty nuggets. Make sure to tell us how it smokes. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

smokybear said:
			
		

> Looks like some tasty nuggets. Make sure to tell us how it smokes. Take care and be safe.


 
_Thanks Smoky!!!! _

_I just tasted those dried but uncured buds, it is delicious, much tastier than the haze I've been smoking!!! _


----------



## Puffin Afatty

_Howdy SnowWhite fans!!!_

_:watchplant: SnowWhite is doing fine as frogs hair.  Almost ready to harvest, but still too many cloudy trichs.  The tops are starting to spread out and get really frosty.  When that frosieness turns amber, She is ready to harvest.  Scheduled for this tuesday, but I may opt out to get more amber.:hubba: _

_In the pics I tried to show the fattening left side colas and some close ups.  Getting pretty close, eh. _


----------



## smokybear

Very soon now my friend. Great work with this lady. Going to be yet another very fine harvest. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

smokybear said:
			
		

> Very soon now my friend. Great work with this lady. Going to be yet another very fine harvest. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


 
Thanks Smoky!!! 

I think I will get as much as last time, maybe a bit more. :hubba:


----------



## Dizzy

looks like some great bud


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Dizzy said:
			
		

> looks like some great bud


 
_Thanks Dizzy!!! _

_SnowWhite smokes better than She looks!!!  excellent buzz. _


----------



## Puffin Afatty

_Howdy SnowWhite fans!!!! :ciao:_

_:watchplant:  After scoping SnowWhite this am, I decided that tomorrow's scheduled harvest is not going to happen.  :farm:_

_I did take a couple buds off the back to sample, [should be dry by friday to let you know how it smokes] but the rest is going to wait another week at least.:hubba: _

_I'll take some pics again friday as usual, but until then I guess I'll just have to smoke Haze _


----------



## Puffin Afatty

_Howdy SnowWhite fans!!! _

_SnowWhite is recuperating well, started to spread out and fatten again.  the nute mistake of April 1st haunts Her still.  I forgot to take pics, but I will get a couple tomorrow.  the tops are all leaning toward the UV lamp, almost like the hps isnt even on.  _

_The sample I took on monday is tasty, but still not enuf amber to suit my taste.:hubba: _


----------



## smokybear

We anxiously await some pics of the lady. She's a beauty. Keep us posted on her. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

smokybear said:
			
		

> We anxiously await some pics of the lady. She's a beauty. Keep us posted on her. Take care and be safe.


 *
Thanks Smoky!!! 

:farm: I just looked back in this grow journal and my calendar, noticing that the nute mistake ocurred on April 1st, and starts to show in the next week or 3.  on page 10 or so I started noticing the tips of the upper fans going, but didnt pay attention.  the pics show it clearly, alas. Now, We must pay the price for my lack of attention, alas.   I'll show this in the pics I take later today or tomorrrow.:*hubba:


----------



## akirahz

Whats this about a UV lamp? is it like a black light or something you have on them?? with ultra violet rays? and they enjoy it??


----------



## Melissa

*ive missed her pictures puffin :48:*


----------



## lorenzo

Hey man, when will the next picture update gonna be?


----------



## Puffin Afatty

akirahz said:
			
		

> Whats this about a UV lamp? is it like a black light or something you have on them?? with ultra violet rays? and they enjoy it??


 
_Howdy AK!! _

_:watchplant: yes, I added a 26 watt exo terra repti glo 10.0 UVB lamp to the mix a couple weeks ago and the plant is loving it I think._:hubba:


----------



## Puffin Afatty

melissa said:
			
		

> *ive missed her pictures puffin :48:*


 
_Howdy Melissa!!!_

_I will be taking a couple pics tomorrow.  The OldLady lent my camera to the evil twin sister-in-law again._


----------



## Puffin Afatty

lorenzo said:
			
		

> Hey man, when will the next picture update gonna be?


 
_Howdy Lorenzo!!!_

_:watchplant:  I'll be posting a couple pics tomorrow when the evil sister-IN-LAW brings my camera back._


----------



## massproducer

Gotta love those in-laws eh puffin... I can't wait to see your girls, especially with the new UVB light, I think that you are going to be my inspiration in adding one to my grow room.

Take care


----------



## Puffin Afatty

massproducer said:
			
		

> Gotta love those in-laws eh puffin... I can't wait to see your girls, especially with the new UVB light, I think that you are going to be my inspiration in adding one to my grow room.
> 
> Take care


 
_Thanks Massproducer!!! _

_:farm: Yes, the UVB lamp is showing some promise already.  It's only been a couple weeks since I put it on.  Tomorrow I'll take a couple pics and show the leaning colas of SnowWhite here in the grow journal._:hubba:


----------



## Puffin Afatty

_:farm:_

_Howdy SnowWhite fans!!! _

_:watchplant:  I got my camera back from evil Sister-In-LAW.  I think She put a fingerprint on the lens on purpose, and of course the batteries were both dead and needed recharging.  _

_ Anyway, I cleaned the lens, and took a couple pics.  Notice the tops leaning toward the UVB lamp.  Also notice the new growth since fixing the April Fools Day nute disaster, and the spreading and fattening of the colas to the left particularly, they used to be the spindly thin tops, eh. :woohoo: _


----------



## liermam

How are the trichomes looking? Is the UV-B lamp giving any noticeable effects on their progression?

Sure is a pretty plant. How many goats do you sacrifice to it every night?


----------



## Puffin Afatty

liermam said:
			
		

> How are the trichomes looking? Is the UV-B lamp giving any noticeable effects on their progression?
> 
> Sure is a pretty plant. How many goats do you sacrifice to it every night?


 
_Thanks Liermam!!!_

_The trichs are still just cloudy, a few amber, need another couple weeks I guess. :watchplant:  I dont do the ritual sacrifice thing, but I do burn a few :bong1:  :bong1:  :bong1:   _


----------



## akirahz

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> _Howdy AK!! _
> 
> _:watchplant: yes, I added a 26 watt exo terra repti glo 10.0 UVB lamp to the mix a couple weeks ago and the plant is loving it I think._:hubba:



What the sort of effects does it have on them, can you tell me more about it puffin? every thing u know hehe


----------



## akirahz

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> _:farm:_
> 
> _Howdy SnowWhite fans!!! _
> 
> _:watchplant:  I got my camera back from evil Sister-In-LAW.  I think She put a fingerprint on the lens on purpose, and of course the batteries were both dead and needed recharging.  _
> 
> _ Anyway, I cleaned the lens, and took a couple pics.  Notice the tops leaning toward the UVB lamp.  Also notice the new growth since fixing the April Fools Day nute disaster, and the spreading and fattening of the colas to the left particularly, they used to be the spindly thin tops, eh. :woohoo: _



HOLY !àìæ&#9559;¿&#8976;¬!!!


----------



## FLA Funk

Where are the pics? 


I found them, woops. I'm stoned


----------



## Puffin Afatty

akirahz said:
			
		

> What the sort of effects does it have on them, can you tell me more about it puffin? every thing u know hehe


 
_ Howdy AK!!!_

_:farm: I read over the years that UVB is supposed to help with the conversion of cbd to thc.  aka convert the clear trichs to cloudy and then amber.:hubba: _


----------



## Puffin Afatty

akirahz said:
			
		

> HOLY !àìæ&#9559;¿&#8976;¬!!!


 
Thanks AK !!!!:hubba: 

yes, SnowWhite is a very nice plant!!!!


----------



## Puffin Afatty

_Howdy SnowWhite Fans!!!_

_:farm: I scoped SnowWhite again today and I now see about 10 percent amber knobs on the trichs.  I suspect a week or 2 more will do it.  this has been a very long grow so far, coming up on 15 weeks of flower.:hubba: _


----------



## Dr.Autoflower

man of got the payshins of budda. My 8 week wait seemed like forever


----------



## IndicaKid

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> * the leaf will all yellow and die about 3-4 weeks after harvest as the new growth comes along. the new growth comes from the buds you leave behind. then I lower light to within 10-20 inches and flip timer/pump to 24/0. *


 
very nice technique, In the 3-4 weeks do the upper stems dry up as well? Do you have to do any trimming when you lower the lights, don't the stems get in the way of the light getting close to the lower buds?

thanx


----------



## Puffin Afatty

blunt man said:
			
		

> man of got the payshins of budda. My 8 week wait seemed like forever


 
_Thanks BluntMan!!! _

_:hubba: yes, it's a loooooooong time to wait, but now that the amber is starting to show, I know the end is near.  I think my little nute disaster of April 1st set harvest back by 2-3 weeks at least and I am hoping to see faster ripening by adding the UV . :farm:_


----------



## Puffin Afatty

IndicaKid said:
			
		

> very nice technique, In the 3-4 weeks do the upper stems dry up as well? Do you have to do any trimming when you lower the lights, don't the stems get in the way of the light getting close to the lower buds?
> 
> thanx


 
_:farm: at harvest, I trim about 2/3-3/4 from the top down, leaving the remainder to regrow for the next generation.  when I am ready to flip the lights back to 24/0, I trim to the lowest level I can to keep the grow as compact as I can.:hubba: _


----------



## sportcardiva

hey puffin when do you harvest again?? you must be getting close to harvest time. i bet you cant wait lol


----------



## Puffin Afatty

sportcardiva said:
			
		

> hey puffin when do you harvest again?? you must be getting close to harvest time. i bet you cant wait lol


 
_Howdy Diva!!!_

_:farm: _
_Harvest was scheduled for may 20th, but it will be another week or so at least.  I made a little nute mistake on April 1st and it took a bit longer to correct I guess.  I have sampled a couple of the back buds, they are very tasty, but still a bit young, only 10 percent of the trichs are amber.  I'll be keeping an eye on Her for the next couple of weeks to determine proper harvest time.  15 weeks of flower so far and still counting down._ 

:watchplant:


----------



## lorenzo

15 weeks of flower, wow.:shocked:  Can't wait the harvest. Keep it up!:headbang:


----------



## CasualGrower

OK PA.. how close is she???


I got about 6-7 more weeks on mah girls on this one...


however wife says the Central air unit is out so I might have to migrate the ladies up stairs for a day LOL... and claim that the grow area is a paint booth ro something LOL.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

lorenzo said:
			
		

> 15 weeks of flower, wow.:shocked: Can't wait the harvest. Keep it up!:headbang:


 
_Thanks Lorenzo!!!  about a week or 10 days I guess._:hubba:


----------



## Puffin Afatty

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> OK PA.. how close is she???
> 
> 
> I got about 6-7 more weeks on mah girls on this one...
> 
> 
> however wife says the Central air unit is out so I might have to migrate the ladies up stairs for a day LOL... and claim that the grow area is a paint booth ro something LOL.


 
_Thanks CG!!!   I'm guessing about a week to 10 days and the trichs will be amber enuf for me to harvest:hubba: _


----------



## Puffin Afatty

_Howdy SnowWhite Fans!!!_

_:hubba: Today I changed the res completely, abandoning the idea of never.  It had been more than a year since I 1st started this grow and the res worked fine up until about month 14 or so.  Around April 1st I added some nutes, but it was a disaster.  the balance was off, and SnowWhite didnt like it one bit, so I diluted it back to 700ppm and SnowWhite approved.  I was going to wait, until the new ReGen, but decided to go ahead today. :farm:_

_in 20 gallons of ro water, I added 100 ml GH micro, 200ml GH bloom, 4 tsp GH floralicious plus and 5 ml Green Fuse bloom.  ph was 6.5 so I added 2 tsp GH ph down to bring ph to 5.8..  TDS now reads 800ppm._

_I'll be checking again today to make sure the res has stabilized, but this is a typical starting res config.  As before, I will add ro water/nutes as it is used/evaporates, to keep ppm at 800 and ph at 5.6-5.8.  The only change I forsee is to change the res out at the start of each grow, abandoning the idea of a perpetual res. 

:watchplant: SnowWhite has recovered, but Her trichs are still mostly cloudy, only about 10-15 percent are amber.  I'll be waiting another week or so for 75 percent amber. :bong1:_


----------



## HippyInEngland

Wow P A

You have been busy, did it take a lot of time?
Dit the res look clean?
Im just wondering if algae or slime were present.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Wow P A
> 
> You have been busy, did it take a lot of time?
> Dit the res look clean?
> Im just wondering if algae or slime were present.


* 
Howdy Hippy!!! 

[thanks for the tip on the 8-ball game]*

:farm: _I just pumped the old out and poured in the new, took about half an hour.  Yes, there is algae along the sides of the res, doesnt seem to bother anything.  I could paint the outside of the res to shut out the light from getting in and that will get rid of most of the algae, however, it seems almost beneficial somehow._:hubba:


----------



## liermam

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *
> Howdy Hippy!!!
> 
> [thanks for the tip on the 8-ball game]*
> 
> :farm: _I just pumped the old out and poured in the new, took about half an hour.  Yes, there is algae along the sides of the res, doesnt seem to bother anything.  I could paint the outside of the res to shut out the light from getting in and that will get rid of most of the algae, however, it seems almost beneficial somehow._:hubba:



Beneficial is right, to some extent. Algae oxygenates the water, which is always a good thing. But if you have a pump of any kind, you're already achieving suffecient oxygenation of the water. I would paint the res in flat white bathroom paint. The fungicide in bathroom paints should give the exact protection you need. 

But of course, if you like your algae, you can always keep it =).


----------



## Puffin Afatty

liermam said:
			
		

> Beneficial is right, to some extent. Algae oxygenates the water, which is always a good thing. But if you have a pump of any kind, you're already achieving suffecient oxygenation of the water. I would paint the res in flat white bathroom paint. The fungicide in bathroom paints should give the exact protection you need.
> 
> But of course, if you like your algae, you can always keep it =).


 
_Thanks Liermam!!! _

_yes, I like it ok, except when cleaning the res, it's a little bit of a mess._


----------



## Puffin Afatty

_Howdy SnowWhite Fans!!! _

_I got the camera back today, so I took a couple pics.  ok these are just the bowl I'm gonna spark in a minute, but I'll get right out to SnowWhite and get a couple pics of the Leaning Colas of SnowWhite.  It's almost funny, but She really wants to get closer to the UV lamp.  it's not weight, the stems are very strong and actually bending toward the little 26watt UV, while sending shoots directly up toward the 400w HPS. :hubba:  anyway more on that after I take those pics.  this Bud's for You!!!_


----------



## HippyInEngland

Yes I was bored with nothing to do but play P A


----------



## Puffin Afatty

_Howdy SnowWhite Fans!!!  _

_ :watchplant: Ok, so I took a couple pics of SnowWhite.  I tried to show the leaning of the colas toward the UB lamp. funny eh??  It is probably just a coincidence, because SnowWhite's colas do tend to bow to the harvest. :farm:  also a closer shot.   the new growth goes straight up.  there is new growth on all of Her colas and the res change should show some spurts here at the end.  I'm still monitoring the trichs and when I get to the majic 75 percent, I'll start the harvest.  What a loooooooooooooooooooooooong strange trip it's been, eh? :hubba: _


----------



## Melissa

*its sure has been a long one this puffin but she sure looks like shes worth the wait :bong2:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty

melissa said:
			
		

> *its sure has been a long one this puffin but she sure looks like shes worth the wait :bong2:*


 
_Thanks Melissa!!! _

_:bong1: I'm smoking a sample, it's delicious and really blows me away.  :stoned: In a couple of more weeks, the amber should come out to my satisfaction. :watchplant:_


----------



## Puffin Afatty

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Yes I was bored with nothing to do but play P A


 
_Thanks Hippy!!!! _

_Imitation [in this case duplication] is the sincerest form of flattery._  :rofl:


----------



## FLA Funk

Wow PA shes HUGE, awesome job! What is your guestimate of her yield?


----------



## Puffin Afatty

FLA Funk said:
			
		

> Wow PA shes HUGE, awesome job! What is your guestimate of her yield?


 
_Thanks FLA Funk!!! _

_:watchplant: I expect to get about 12 oz. I already took a sample of about 2 ounces off the backside. :bong1:  a week to 10 days more should do it._:hubba:


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow

wow keep it up puffin, i'm really looking forward to the harvest pics. snow white sure is beautiful!


----------



## Puffin Afatty

SmknWhiteWidow said:
			
		

> wow keep it up puffin, i'm really looking forward to the harvest pics. snow white sure is beautiful!


 
Thanks SmknWhiteWidow!!! 

:watchplant: I have a cola here I sampled last week, I'll take a pic of it before I start breaking it up and when I do start the harvest, I'll take a pic of the drying colas. and of course I'll take a pic of Her just before flipping the lights back to 24/0.  Here is a pic of the sample, just for you SWW, I hope you enjoy!!!:hubba:


----------



## Puffin Afatty

_Howdy SnowWhite Fans!!!_

_:farm:  according to the moon calendar, it seems it is best to harvest SnowWhite on the 7th-9th(113 days) or the 17th(123days).   I'm pretty sure the  trichs maturity will fit into this window of lunar opportunity.:hubba: _

_If this turns out to be true, and I harvest at 17 weeks, that is nearly 2 weeks longer due to the nute issue.  _

_Every dark cloud has a silver lining, as I was already really pretty sure SnowWhite is stable enuf to breed with after all the stress She had encountered at my hands.  Now I am very sure.  Probably will start to take some seeds in the fall. _


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad

shes beautiful,how long will that harvest last ya? do you just  smoke bowls or do you smoke joints?


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> shes beautiful,how long will that harvest last ya? do you just smoke bowls or do you smoke joints?


 
_Thanks AID!!!! _

_I will have about enuf to get to the next harvest in the fall..this is a looooooooooooonnnnnnggggg grow, eh?  :hubba:_

_I smoke Bongs( :bong1: ) or bowls or vaporize, I dont like smoking paper.   _

_BTW, the sample taken at 105 days is much stronger than the sample taken at 98 days.  :stoned:_


----------



## liermam

If one week makes that big of a difference, then 2 or 3 should really knock you out, eh??!


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*Thanks Lierman!!! 

:farm:  I was thinking the same thing actually. :watchplant: I was scoping the trichs on SnowWhite today and I'd say most tops[excepting the new growth] are at about 25 percent amber/75 percent cloudy. I may start the harvest on the ninth and finish on 17th. *:hubba:


----------



## trillions of atoms

i dont like smoking paper either brother.... beautiful pA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Puffin Afatty

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> i dont like smoking paper either brother.... beautiful pA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
*Thanks ToA!!! 

I think it is kinda like barking up the wrong tree, mixed metaphor intended. :rofl:

can you imagine smoking this in a clean bong???
*:watchplant:


----------



## sportcardiva

wow she is looking really good puffin and really nice bud you cut off there wow


----------



## Puffin Afatty

sportcardiva said:
			
		

> wow she is looking really good puffin and really nice bud you cut off there wow


 
_Thanks Diva!!! _

_that was from the back cola I sampled last week, saturday I think it was.  good weight, the whole top was about 1 oz dry.  a pic is above somewhere, the one on the laptop keyboard._


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*:watchplant:  Monday[9th] is going to be start of the harvest.  then the rest will be harvested 8 days later on tuesday[17th] :farm:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*Howdy SnowWhite Fans!!!*

*:watchplant:   SnowWhite is ready for the 1st phase of harvest at 0600 tomorrow.  :yay:*

*I will take a couple pics, before I start the chop, when I stop the chop, another of the harvest hanging, and a close up.  I'll post em here tomorrow for your viewing pleasure.*

*:farm: I will then wait until next tuesday [17th], again at 0600, Harvest the remaining smokable buds, flip the light  and  the pump timer to 24 hour cycle. *

*this will start the process all over again for ReGeneration 6. :hubba:*


----------



## HippyInEngland

Hola P A

Is 0600 after the dark period?


----------



## Puffin Afatty

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Hola P A
> 
> Is 0600 after the dark period?


 
_Hola Hippy!!! :ciao:_

_Yes, I harvest just as the lights come on in the morning.  that way I can see what I'm doing._


----------



## Puffin Afatty

_Howdy SnowWhite Fans!!!!  

It has been 115 days since I flipped the lights to 12/12, 136 days from the last harvest.  Well, it's been a very looooooonnngggg grow, but it will be worth it I can assure you all. :farm:

at lights on, 0600 est today, I took 23 beautiful colas from SnowWhite, filling a 5 gallon bucket to overflowing. :hubba: 

I took a picture before I began this 1st phase of the Harvest, a picture after the chop, a picture of the full bucket, a picture of the 23 colas hanging in my office and a close up of that bud we followed from the beginning to show resin production. I hope you all enjoy!!!  :watchplant:

BTW, dont forget to come back next tuesday[17th] for the 2nd phase of the Harvest.  there is quite alot more to be done before I flip the light back to 24/0. I'd guess about 2x as much as I already harvested is left for next phase on the 17th and I'll finally do a clean up of the mess for all you who have suffered mercilessly for all these many weeks.  :rofl: 

Time to   :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:_


----------



## Melissa

*wow wow wow:holysheep: not much more i can say,,,except can i have that bud in the last pic:giggle: i knew this would be good but its amazing puffin,cannot wait for the next stage ill be waiting in anticipation ! fantastic job as allways eace:,  *


----------



## Puffin Afatty

melissa said:
			
		

> *wow wow wow:holysheep: not much more i can say,,,except can i have that bud in the last pic:giggle: i knew this would be good but its amazing puffin,cannot wait for the next stage ill be waiting in anticipation ! fantastic job as allways eace:, *


 
_Thanks Melissa!!! _

_That bud is the same one I tried to highlight thru out the grow.  Looks good eh?_


----------



## Puffin Afatty

:bong1:

_Howdy SnowWhite Fans!!!_

_It's been a few hours since harvest and I thought I'd guess-timate a yield.  these 23 colas weight in at just 31 ounces wet.  subtracting the typical 80 percent water weight that leaves just about 6 ounces to stash.  then there is another phase of the harvest and it looks to me there is twice as much as I have here.  IF that turns out to be true and there is no harvest shrinkage, I am likely to break the #1 dry mark on this grow  :woohoo: _

_this is soooooo much fun I can hardly stand it  _

_BTW, you can see how there are no fan leaves to manicure, those colas are just as they came off the plant, almost nothing to trim at all._:hubba:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

right on, Puff!

:woohoo: :48:

my last bonzai'd ULT mother plant ended up being like that... pretty much just colahs of bud left on the stalk... squat to trim  

that's a super nice plant you are playing with, puffin... she's a beaut, fer sure !  

how do u think the smoke is gunna turn out this time?... are you noticing it gets better with each grow you redo?... is your technique improving?


----------



## Puffin Afatty

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> right on, Puff!
> 
> :woohoo: :48:
> 
> my last bonzai'd ULT mother plant ended up being like that... pretty much just colahs of bud left on the stalk... squat to trim
> 
> that's a super nice plant you are playing with, puffin... she's a beaut, fer sure !
> 
> how do u think the smoke is gunna turn out this time?... are you noticing it gets better with each grow you redo?... is your technique improving?


 
_Thanks TCVG!!! _

_The cola fans all died off with the great nute disaster of April Fools Day.   _

_However, it makes for an effortless manicure.  In the pics you can probably still see some of the dead fans clinging to the colas.  :hubba: _

_I sampled a bud, pictured on a previous page, at day 105 and it is excellent, notwithstanding the lack of cure.  I think it is entirely possible that my technique and understanding of the particular requirements of my SnowWhite are responsible for the increase in potency and resin production.  every grow I tweak conditions.  _
_Currently, for this grow, I use 1500ppm of co2, 400w of hps and added 26 watts of UVB toward the end of flower cycle a few weeks back. I always use GH flora series nutes and keep the tds down around 800[ec=1.6]  I may try to use more nitrogen and phosphorus this next grow to keep the fans around and healthy.  I am convinced it will help with yield and potency. :farm: _


----------



## Puffin Afatty

_Well, it's official, I have a drying crop of colas.  I can hardly help from smoochin em all :rofl:  _

_I went to town to get the mail, when I came back I could smell the colas drying all the way in the living room.  _
_The OldLady is at her sisters for the morning but I still had to get this smell down to a less noticible level quickly.  I have a bionaire air filter, huge thing, takes the smell out in about 5 minutes, kinda loud to have on all the time, but to clear the whole downstairs of this smell it is a necessary pain.  _

_I 'll run a little SABA air filter in the office after and it'll keep the smell relegated to just me, the Labs and the office. _

_The OldLady will know I'm drying something in here, every time the Labs and /or I go out of the office, but it wont be stinking up the whole house.  I make a big deal out of the secrecy involved with my stash, so it wont alert the OldLady to anything other than a new bag drying to be smoked.  The level of the odor is something else, begging the question of the limit to theOldlady's knowledge, however, we just dont ask and dont tell alot around these parts, eh?   _
_Do I have a great OldLady or what???:angrywife: _


----------



## Pothead420

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> _Howdy SnowWhite Fans!!!!
> 
> It has been 115 days since I flipped the lights to 12/12, 136 days from the last harvest.  Well, it's been a very looooooonnngggg grow, but it will be worth it I can assure you all. :farm:
> 
> at lights on, 0600 est today, I took 23 beautiful colas from SnowWhite, filling a 5 gallon bucket to overflowing. :hubba:
> 
> I took a picture before I began this 1st phase of the Harvest, a picture after the chop, a picture of the full bucket, a picture of the 23 colas hanging in my office and a close up of that bud we followed from the beginning to show resin production. I hope you all enjoy!!!  :watchplant:
> 
> BTW, dont forget to come back next tuesday[17th] for the 2nd phase of the Harvest.  there is quite alot more to be done before I flip the light back to 24/0. I'd guess about 2x as much as I already harvested is left for next phase on the 17th and I'll finally do a clean up of the mess for all you who have suffered mercilessly for all these many weeks.  :rofl:
> 
> Time to   :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:_


thats a monster keep on reveging it till you cant do it any more but take a couple clones and start over its a definate keeper huge yeilds:hubba:


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Pothead420 said:
			
		

> thats a monster keep on reveging it till you cant do it any more but take a couple clones and start over its a definate keeper huge yeilds:hubba:


 
_Thanks Pothead!!!! _

_My SnowWhite is typical Haze.  Grows huge and takes 16-17 weeks of flower.  Even though I messed up very badly with the nutes in the now imfamous April Fools day nute disaster, She still produced a very nice yield.  [and I know I say this every time, but so far it's been true] I will do better next time _

_I know I can do better, SnowWhite deserves it too. :farm: _

_As to being a keepHer??? think I need to take a poll,eh_


----------



## Growdude

I love that nugget picture, looks coated in jewels!

But 16-17 weeks flowering?, I couldnt do it.
I could almost do 2 complete grows in that time and a couple weeks.

Either way looks fantastic!


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Growdude said:
			
		

> I love that nugget picture, looks coated in jewels!
> 
> But 16-17 weeks flowering?, I couldnt do it.
> I could almost do 2 complete grows in that time and a couple weeks.
> 
> Either way looks fantastic!


 
_Thanks GD!!! _

_I am just a sativa lover I guess, as long as I can make my stash last from grow to grow, I'm delighted. :stoned:_

_:farm: Sativas and this hazey Lady like a looonnnggg flower cycle.  I know you could easily get 2 grows of an indica in the same time.  Sometimes, especially toward the end of my stash from each grow, I think it would be nice to again grow an 8-9 week plant, and I am sure I will return to the quicker grows at some point in the future.  I like White Widow, Northern Lights and Bluberry alot too. :hubba: _


----------



## Puffin Afatty

_ Here are a couple I forgot from before of the little bud we been following from the beginning.  cute eh??:woohoo: _


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow

wow. congradulations! i love the way that bud looks man, you really deserve it. looks absolutely delicious. i hope your packing that bong of yours as we speak!!


----------



## HippyInEngland

It worked P A

I came running for a look after the hat post :rofl:

What can I say!

Absolutely stunningly phenomenal, a pure pleasure to look at, I am extremely jealous, a plethora of beauty, your skills shine, they really do, followers in our shadows will do well to read all your work, I salute you, and this is only stage one!!!!


----------



## Puffin Afatty

SmknWhiteWidow said:
			
		

> wow. congradulations! i love the way that bud looks man, you really deserve it. looks absolutely delicious. i hope your packing that bong of yours as we speak!!


 
_Howdy and Thanks SWW!!!!_

_I am packing a bong of the day 105 sample  :bong1:  see    _
_and looking at my tray I should have just enough to get me thru until todays harvest is dry  :woohoo:_


----------



## CasualGrower

Ya know what puffin.....  I think I saw a Sqft or 2 in there not being used, I bet you could throw a WW or a shorter flower plant in there to get you through those tough times when smoke is short and hard to come by :hubba: 

Harvest is looking great PA )


----------



## Puffin Afatty

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> It worked P A
> 
> I came running for a look after the hat post :rofl:
> 
> What can I say!
> 
> Absolutely stunningly phenomenal, a pure pleasure to look at, I am extremely jealous, a plethora of beauty, your skills shine, they really do, followers in our shadows will do well to read all your work, I salute you, and this is only stage one!!!!


 
Thanks Hippy!!! 

:hubba: yes, phase 1, and look how much remains, just using the strings as standards, there is easily 2x as much left for harvest next tuesday.  I can hardly wait to try this smoke, the sample from 10 days ago is excellent, even without a cure.  :stoned:

time for another 

 :bong1:


----------



## Puffin Afatty

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> Ya know what puffin..... I think I saw a Sqft or 2 in there not being used, I bet you could throw a WW or a shorter flower plant in there to get you through those tough times when smoke is short and hard to come by :hubba:
> 
> Harvest is looking great PA )


 
_Thanks CG!!!! 

Yes, there is a little space, but I figger to fill it with SnowWhite next harvest.  This Lady can get very big.  I think 15-16 ounces will get me thru the 21 weeks to follow until the next harvest. 

I was kinda wondering if adding another 400w hps would give me a better yield??:hubba:_


----------



## CasualGrower

HAHAHA  Reveg that lady a time or 2 more and she will be able to fill a 2 car garage hehehe...


----------



## Puffin Afatty

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> HAHAHA Reveg that lady a time or 2 more and she will be able to fill a 2 car garage hehehe...


 
_Yes, you are probably right CG.  I have plans to go at least 2 more, maybe 3.:hubba: _


----------



## annscrib

wow puffin you surely have some of the greatest looking buds there wishing you luck for the 2nd stage hun


----------



## Puffin Afatty

annscrib said:
			
		

> wow puffin you surely have some of the greatest looking buds there wishing you luck for the 2nd stage hun


 
_Thanks Ann!!!   _

_I was just out to the shed, it looks oddly bigger somehow  :rofl:_

_:watchplant: there is quite a bit left to take in phase 2, much more than I took yesterday, and I think it should get a bit heavier now with more direct light too. I cant wait to smoke some of the harvest.  :woohoo:_

_I'll just have to be satisfied with that delicious sample of 11 days ago.  :bong1:_


----------



## sportcardiva

wow man is she big lol and looking really good


----------



## Puffin Afatty

sportcardiva said:
			
		

> wow man is she big lol and looking really good


 
_Thanks Diva!!! _

_ I am pleasantly surprised at the heavy yield.  I knew She was big, but I thought the Great April Fools Day Nute Disaster of 2008 would have hurt the yield:hubba: _

_Anyway, I've got plenty of stash now, can relax for a week or 3.  :rofl:_


----------



## sportcardiva

lol we can smoke all of that in a week or 3 lol that looks like a lot of bud lol


----------



## Puffin Afatty

sportcardiva said:
			
		

> lol we can smoke all of that in a week or 3 lol that looks like a lot of bud lol


 
_Thanks Again Diva!!!_

_:rofl: yes, I guess it is probably enuf for 4 weeks eh?_ :bong1:


----------



## Puffin Afatty

_Howdy SnowWhite Fans!!!  I am about to take a taste of the monday harvest, it is now dry enuf to burn.  I broke up that highlighted cola, the one on the laptop on a previous page.  _

_:bong1: Still too wet, the smoke is very rich, but the buzz is very much in need of a cure._

_My SnowWhite benefits greatly from a good cure of at least 3 weeks, but gets even better after about 5 weeks._

_:bong1: Yes, way too wet, and the smoke is pretty harsh.  Compared to the last sample however it is quite a bit stronger._
_I'll wait till later when it dries a bit more.  :stoned:_


----------



## smokybear

After a good cure, I'm sure it will be some bomb smoke. Keep us posted my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

smokybear said:
			
		

> After a good cure, I'm sure it will be some bomb smoke. Keep us posted my friend. Take care and be safe.


 
_Thanks Smokybear!!!! _
_Yes a cure always helps SnowWhite.   I think 5 weeks is bare minimum, but I start smoking it as soon as it dries, opening new jars as my stash goes up in smoke. :hubba:  by the time the november harvest comes in, I will have some buds with a 16-17 week cure, and it is a great smoke
BTW, until it's cured, I just add a drop of oil to each bong to mellow out the taste and get a terrific hit.  :bong1:_


----------



## Puffin Afatty

_Howdy SnowWhite Fans!!!  :ciao:_

_Today I happened to get my lunch brought to me here in my office by the OldLady.  She smells the smell, see's the hanging buds and complains about me buying so much at once and why dont I just let the dang grower dry it for me instead of stinkin up HER house.   Sounded sumpthin like, geeeze Puffin, why do you need soo much at once, yadda yadda yadda... Then She slams my lunch on the desk, nearly knocking my bong over and kinda snickers berfore she storms out. :angrywife: _
_ I dont know what the snicker was about for sure, mainly because these native americans are as inscrutable as any oriental.   Could have just been the price I had to pay for my lunch delivery, eh?  Or, as some of you have suggested, She knows I'm that dang grower and Her suggestion is to dry it elsewhere???? _
_:farm: Anyway, I decided that discretion really is the better  part of valor and put all them colas into the big jars and into the fridge for a few days.  I'll take em back out periodically to reduce the ambient moisture, but the fridge will eliminate any chance of mold spoiling my stash.:hubba: _


----------



## KushBlower12

Hey man if this is working for you, by all means go for it! Im curious myself to see how it turns out and am wondering if I can do the same. Good luck Puffin


----------



## Puffin Afatty

KushBlower12 said:
			
		

> Hey man if this is working for you, by all means go for it! Im curious myself to see how it turns out and am wondering if I can do the same. Good luck Puffin


 
_Thanks KushBlower12 !!! _

_I've been doing it a long time, it works for me._


----------



## Roken

Just wondering,
                     Wouldnt the strain each generation loose it's potency and vigor and quality?  I thought that if you re-gen more than once it slowley depletes the stain's quality.  I very well could be wrong but i could of swor i read that somewhere?.  How is the quality each harvest? have you noticed a decline since your first harvested smoke?.  Very interesting topic, please keep us posted!!  Peace and Love!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Roken.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Roken said:
			
		

> Just wondering,
> Wouldnt the strain each generation loose it's potency and vigor and quality? I thought that if you re-gen more than once it slowley depletes the stain's quality. I very well could be wrong but i could of swor i read that somewhere?. How is the quality each harvest? have you noticed a decline since your first harvested smoke?. Very interesting topic, please keep us posted!! Peace and Love!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Roken.


 
_Thanks Roken!!! _

_ I get that question often and have answered it here several times._
_ No potency loss from regeneration to regeneration.  _

_I have qualified this somewhat by saying that I get to know the needs of each strain a little better each regeneration as well, soooooooooo, does this offset the degradation?? I'll never know for sure.  However, this is regeneration 5 and the smoke is fantastic.  I can only hope it can get better!!!:hubba: _


----------



## Puffin Afatty

_Howdy SnowWhite Fans!!! ciao:_

_:stoned:  Today I was much better able to smoke a bit of the now curing harvest of Monday.  It is excellent smoke, needs a cure.  the taste is still very young and fresh.  In the vape it is delicious, fruity, spicy with woody undertones.  In the bong :bong1: it is just too young and still harsh.  The buzz is very Hazy, energetic, and kinda trippy, with some body stone coming on slowly.  After several bowls vaped, I find myself wanting to listen to some older music and rearrange my office. :hubba:_

_It is going to be a real pleasure smoking this for the next 4 months  _


----------



## IRISH

hello P A , im still here, been away for a few weeks. congrats on your harvest man. just had one myself, but nothing like yours. ... wonder if your little woman likes that re-arranging the furniture part , mine would open up a can of whoop down if i touched a thing   ... congrats...


----------



## Puffin Afatty

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> quote]
> 
> _Thanks and Welcome back Banjo!!!! :ciao:_
> 
> _:farm: My harvest was good so far, next tuesday I'll take the rest of the smokable buds from SnowWhite and flip the timers to 24/0. :farm:_
> 
> _:angrywife: The OldLady wouldnt care if I rearranged the office, but I was only motivated to do it, by the smoke and now that I had a couple more :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: to think of actually doing it seems like a waste of time, but I did rearrange the closet :rofl:
> I will leave it the mess it is now :hubba:_


----------



## liermam

I'm all too impressed Puffin. Theres nothing more for me to say.

However, as far as the lights go, I really do think you could benefit from a dual-light setup, especially if you can manage to get one to penetrate under the upper canopy, which will be notably harder with all those extra fan leaves floating around.

Have you flipped to 24/0 yet? Can we see some pics of the re-vegging plant?

Also... your drying and curing process, as per usual, you hang to dry and simply jar to cure? Have you considered a different curing process, other than the anti-OldLady fridge method?


----------



## Puffin Afatty

liermam said:
			
		

> I'm all too impressed Puffin. Theres nothing more for me to say.
> 
> However, as far as the lights go, I really do think you could benefit from a dual-light setup, especially if you can manage to get one to penetrate under the upper canopy, which will be notably harder with all those extra fan leaves floating around.
> 
> Have you flipped to 24/0 yet? Can we see some pics of the re-vegging plant?
> 
> Also... your drying and curing process, as per usual, you hang to dry and simply jar to cure? Have you considered a different curing process, other than the anti-OldLady fridge method?


 
_*Thanks Liermam!!! 

SnowWhite is a very nice plant to grow, if not a bit of a loooonnggg 1. I've kept her low enuf to work fine with the 400w, but I could let her go and use a bigger lamp 

:farm: I have another 400w HPS I could use, and have been thinking of adding it to the SnowWhite grow. 

Also, I want to grow some thai again and it definately benefits from a deep penetrating light, a 1000w being a bare minimum, outdoors being better.

I've lowered the lights, I still have a 2nd phase of the harvest to take on tuesday, then I'll flip the lights to 24/0 for probably 28 days and then another 16-17 weeks to another harvest in November. 

I still cling to my hang em to dry and jar em kinda cure.  I like to use the fridge because it makes it foolproof, as I am not in any kind of a hurry.*_


----------



## MrPuffAlot

Im only on page 10 of your journal.. But I got a question.

How big is your Tray and your Resevoir??

Do you do any RES changes?? or flushes at all??


----------



## MrPuffAlot

i tried to find where you said you messed up. on April fools day. which is
april 1st.  I didn't find anything.. 

what did you do??


----------



## Puffin Afatty

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> Im only on page 10 of your journal.. But I got a question.
> 
> How big is your Tray and your Resevoir??
> 
> Do you do any RES changes?? or flushes at all??


 
_Howdy MrPuffAlot!!!! _

_my tray is about 30 inches long by 24 inches wide by 12 inches deep_

_the res is 20 gallons_

_I didnt change the res for 5 generations until after the infamous Nute Disaster of april Fools Day.  I probably did forget to include it in the gj. _


----------



## Puffin Afatty

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> i tried to find where you said you messed up. on April fools day. which is
> april 1st. I didn't find anything..
> 
> what did you do??


 
_:farm: _

_I added some nutes, at the wrong ratios, then didnt catch it until almost a month later, by that time the fans leaves were history.  Next grow, I am going to try to keep all the fans healthy thru harvest._:hubba:


----------



## Puffin Afatty

_Howdy SnowWhite Fans!!! _

_Time to clean up and flip to 24/0 again _

_:farm:_
_I took the rest of the smokable buds and lower colas today at 0600.  As estimated, I yielded roughly twice as much as the 1st phase last week[55 ounces wet vs 31 oz last week, also took 3-4 oz earlier as samples].  _

_Total yield should come to about 1# dry. :woohoo:_

_I hung the larger buds and put the smaller on a dehydrator tray.  Once the buds dry to the touch, I'll put em in jars and then into the fridge for the cure._

_The pics show SnowWhite after the final harvest, before I do a final clean up of all the old dead stuff, the hanging buds, colas and the dehydrator tray. Tomorrow I'll do a clean up of the grow and show the pics of the start of Regeneration 6. _

_It's been a pretty good grow, yield is right up there with my best for 1 plant.  Potency is excellent as well :aok:_

_Time for a couple bongs!!!   :bong1:  :bong1:_


----------



## Puffin Afatty

_Howdy SnowWhite Fans!!!_

_:farm: I have been out in the grow room doing a bit of a trim.  took another couple ounces that will go for iso oil.  still alot of triming to do, all for the oil bucket.  _

_I flipped the timers to 24/0.  pump will feed for 20 minutes every other hour.  _

_I'll continue the trim, removing any old stuff and anything too small to regrow.  I have plenty of vertical room, so the canopy can raise a bit if needed, but no more is needed than the 22 inches of the penetration with the 400w hps. _

_Looking at the calendar, the middle of november looks good for the next harvest. :hubba: _


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow

great! what a wonderful grow journal you put together here. very impressive indeed. keep up the good work and enjoy the fruits of your labor!!


----------



## DomsChron

Awww, man! Thats so sad. Grow journals at the end are always sad. I mean, it's great your smoking though! Hahaha. I can't wait untill my harvest. 600watt MH and HPS I can't wait, hope I have similar results to yours bro.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

SmknWhiteWidow said:
			
		

> great! what a wonderful grow journal you put together here. very impressive indeed. keep up the good work and enjoy the fruits of your labor!!


 
_Howdy SWW!!!! _

_Thanks!!!! _

_It is excellent smoke :aok:_

_I did a bit better than the 1 gram per watt I was shooting for, and I was surprized.  :hubba: _


----------



## Puffin Afatty

DomsChron said:
			
		

> Awww, man! Thats so sad. Grow journals at the end are always sad. I mean, it's great your smoking though! Hahaha. I can't wait untill my harvest. 600watt MH and HPS I can't wait, hope I have similar results to yours bro.


 
_Howdy DomsChron!!!! _

_It's sad and happy and anxious all at once, especially as We head forward into regeneration 6.  _

_Thanks!!!!:hubba: _


----------



## HippyInEngland

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> _Looking at the calendar, the middle of november looks good for the next harvest. :hubba: _


 
Hola P A

Jeez :rofl: thats only 4 weeks after I expect my whole years grow to end and you have done 2 :holysheep:


----------



## Puffin Afatty

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Hola P A
> 
> Jeez :rofl: thats only 4 weeks after I expect my whole years grow to end and you have done 2 :holysheep:


 
_With a shorter flower cycle, I could grow 4 easily in 1 year.  I think Blue Mystic or maybe White Widow again.  I dunno, it's sooo hard to choooose. :rofl:  Maybe in 2009 I'll dust off some beans and try something new._:hubba:


----------



## lorenzo

:holysheep:  Awesome!!! 86 oz wet altogether, that shoud be around 17 oz dry!:shocked:  Keep it up.:headbang:


----------



## CasualGrower

PA... Amazing grown and awesome harvest........ might wanna  try to kill yer girl every grow LOL...... HAHAAHA



 I would be very interested to see the whole cutback and detailed pics of the reveg though......


Grats bro.. awesome smoke there )


----------



## Puffin Afatty

lorenzo said:
			
		

> :holysheep: Awesome!!! 86 oz wet altogether, that shoud be around 17 oz dry!:shocked: Keep it up.:headbang:


 
_Thanks  Lorenzo!!!! _

_yes, closer to 90 if you add in the samples.   anyway, it is significantly better than the 11 ounces of the last grow.  Perhaps I can get even more in the next :hubba: _


----------



## Puffin Afatty

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> PA... Amazing grown and awesome harvest........ might wanna try to kill yer girl every grow LOL...... HAHAAHA
> 
> 
> 
> I would be very interested to see the whole cutback and detailed pics of the reveg though......
> 
> 
> Grats bro.. awesome smoke there )


 
_*Thanks CG!!!!! *_

_*if you look at the 1st pics, they show the beginning of this grow, but tomorrow or the next day I'll post a couple pics of the new Regen 6 beginning.*_


----------



## dannyt70

is that reflectix insulation your using around your perimeter??was curious i bought that reflectix stuff at lowes but havent moved in yet


----------



## Puffin Afatty

dannyt70 said:
			
		

> is that reflectix insulation your using around your perimeter??was curious i bought that reflectix stuff at lowes but havent moved in yet


 
_Howdy Dannyt70!!!!_

_Yes, it is an aluminized bubble wrap kinda thing, got it at home depot in Diluth.  I use it as insulation, not as a reflective, but it does double duty, so to speak.  _

_In winter, I keep the whole grow surounded by it.  Helps me save on heating the shed. _

_I know alot of folks use milar, but flat white paint is just about as good and easier for most to work with.:hubba:_


----------



## Puffin Afatty

_I hate this part of the grow, so much so I have often not bothered to clean up and do a proper trim.  SnowWhite and I dont seem to mind somewhat of a mess.:hubba:   _

_today I spent an hour or so trimming SnowWhite and tieing down a bit.  I still need to get Her backside trimmed, then I'll drag the shopvac in there and give it a good suck up.  When done, I'll post a couple pics of the clean room and SnowWhite with her new doo _


----------



## Puffin Afatty

_Just noticed this, so I jumped on it. :rofl:_

_here is a pic of the trim from today_


----------



## Puffin Afatty

_I counted the 2nd phase colas at 32.  [1st phase was 23] I smoked 2-3 colas as samples.  back in week 8-9 I thought I counted 40, I musta missed a few.  _

_the smallest of the 1st phase weighs 11 grams dry and the largest is just under 30 grams dry. the 2nd phase colas are more uniform, looking to average about 6-8 grams dry.  It is easy to see where the 500 grams comes from.   _

_SnowWhite is one Lady who seriously benefits a good tieing down:hubba: _

_I must get back to the torture of trimming again, perhaps I'll take another couple pics. _


----------



## Puffin Afatty

_:watchplant: Here's a pic of the bud I'm smoking now, from phase 1 of harvest last week. :bong1: very tasty, needs more cure than 6 days. :hubba: _


----------



## dannyt70

lookin very tasty...im so excited to have found this thread.my cousin has a white rhino that was given to him in full flower we really wanted clones but were unsure of how to do it.lots of rewading here and this thread and i think we have it.so hats off to you and thanx again


----------



## Thorn

mmmmm that bud looks delicious! Just wish i had something to toke on! Thanks for provid9ing us all with this great grow journal!


----------



## Puffin Afatty

dannyt70 said:
			
		

> lookin very tasty...im so excited to have found this thread.my cousin has a white rhino that was given to him in full flower we really wanted clones but were unsure of how to do it.lots of rewading here and this thread and i think we have it.so hats off to you and thanx again


* 
Howdy Dannyt70, Thanks!!! 

yes, it is very tasty as is, even better after a few weeks cure in the fridge.  I didnt clone here, but I will in my next november grow.  I plan on trying dwc and it is the perfect way. Cloning is easy. works almost every time for me.:hubba:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Thorn said:
			
		

> mmmmm that bud looks delicious! Just wish i had something to toke on! Thanks for provid9ing us all with this great grow journal!


* 
Howdy Thorn!!! 

Yes, very tasty She is  

This journal was fun for me too:hubba:*


----------



## Dadgumit

Fantastic job PA.  I'm really happy for you - can't wait till I can catch up!


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Dadgumit said:
			
		

> Fantastic job PA. I'm really happy for you - can't wait till I can catch up!


 
_Thanks Dadgumit!!! _

_Just try the regeneration and the lst techniques, your yield will drastically improve._:hubba:


----------



## GMCORP

wow.  when i grow up, i want to be just like you :woohoo:


----------



## caseyeffintaylor

wow that's some dank lookin tree.
Congrats


----------



## Puffin Afatty

GMCORP said:
			
		

> wow. when i grow up, i want to be just like you :woohoo:


 
_Thanks GMCORP!!! _

_:rofl:  _

_doesnt everybody??? :hubba:   _

_:rofl:_


----------



## Puffin Afatty

caseyeffintaylor said:
			
		

> wow that's some dank lookin tree.
> Congrats


 
_Thanks Caseyeffintaylor !!!! _

_Smokes better than my pics can illustrate too_


----------



## Puffin Afatty

_Howdy SnowWhite Fans!!!_

_I did most of the trimming, didnt drag the shop vac out yet, but here is a pic of the SnowWhite with her new doo.  I'll finish up later today and take a final pic._

_I hope you have enjoyed this rather loooooong grow.  I will spend the next 4 months enjoying it and recalling fondly.:hubba: _


----------



## lorenzo

Good luck with your new grow. I hope it will be even better than your last one. Keep it up.:headbang:


----------



## Puffin Afatty

lorenzo said:
			
		

> Good luck with your new grow. I hope it will be even better than your last one. Keep it up.:headbang:


 
_Thanks Lorenzo!!!! _

_I hope to do as well or better this time too.  18-20 ounces is pretty good, but could be better.  I am actually satisfied that I can keep some stash thru next harvest.  In the past 17 weeks I smoked about 12 ounces:hubba: _

_:farm:  I plan to do a couple things differently.  _

_1-try to adjust nutes to keep fan leaves going thru til harvest._
_2-use the UV lamp thru whole grow to try and get more amber trichs earlier on._
_3-do no tieing back after 3rd week of flowering  :watchplant:_


----------



## CasualGrower

WOW!! she went on a diet.. BIG TIME!!  and now it all starts over LOL..


----------



## GreenThumbBlackFinger

i drool when i look at this thread.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> WOW!! she went on a diet.. BIG TIME!! and now it all starts over LOL..


 
_Howdy CG!!!! :ciao:_

_Yes, I really trimmed her up alot and got a bucketfull of trim drying for making iso oil._


----------



## Timmyjg6

Thanks for all the info. Just read over the hole thread over the past few days. Loved it


----------



## Puffin Afatty

GreenThumbBlackFinger said:
			
		

> i drool when i look at this thread.


 
_Thanks GreenThumbBlackFinger!!!! _

_I've been drooling over Her for going on 20 months now _


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the info. Just read over the hole thread over the past few days. Loved it


 
Thanks Timmyjg6!!!! 

Glad you enjoyed it!!! 

It's just the way I did it. :hubba: 

Your results may vary :rofl:


----------



## Timmyjg6

Im just wondering about the roots. How do you keep them under control. And have you changed the hydroton or anything since you started this...? It would be nice to try a regin. Also, do they grow like reg after the shock of being placed back in to veg? or do they stay the same size? Do you cut the tops after its back in veg? Sorry about all the questions. I just love to learn, and theres not many like you...


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Im just wondering about the roots. How do you keep them under control. And have you changed the hydroton or anything since you started this...? It would be nice to try a regin. Also, do they grow like reg after the shock of being placed back in to veg? or do they stay the same size? Do you cut the tops after its back in veg? Sorry about all the questions. I just love to learn, and theres not many like you...


 
:farm:_ I do nothing to the roots, havent looked at em at all since I put em in the hygroton.  I dont change anything at all. :bong1:_

_After the 1st harvest the plant bounces back much better each regen. :bong1:_

_I dont cut anything after the final trimming.  I may trim some smaller crowded growth but I try and leave as much as I can to aid the regeneration._ :bong1:


----------



## DankCloset

har har har, p.a you really raped and pillaged that girl, hahaha she needed it, promotes strong growth lol hit me back, shes looking healthy, nice, i love re-veging plants lol.

Dustin


----------



## Puffin Afatty

DankCloset said:
			
		

> har har har, p.a you really raped and pillaged that girl, hahaha she needed it, promotes strong growth lol hit me back, shes looking healthy, nice, i love re-veging plants lol.
> 
> Dustin


 
_Thanks Dc!!!! _

_I may have gotten a bit exhuberant with the trimmer, but it will work out fine I'm bettin, looks better anyway:hubba: _


----------



## Puffin Afatty

_Howdy SnowWhite Fans!!!  :ciao:_

_I dragged the shopvac out to the shed, sucked it up a bit.   Noticed the pump timer was not working    sooo I put another timer in.   Went to take a final pic and my camera was gone again, the OldLady's Sis is using it to record some party for posterity, sheesh   I gotta get me a new camera:hubba:  Anyway, I'll get it back this weekend sometime and add a pic._

_:farm: I'm still couple weeks from flipping the lights back to 12/12 again, and SnowWhite hasnt regenerated much yet. this is the most I've trimmed her back and 3 weeks reveg is the most I've done so 28 days will be a great experiment. Also, I'm thinking of going to a new schedule of feeding, 20 min every hour.  see if these changes make any difference :watchplant:_

_The stash is curing nicely, and is smokable as is, but still a bit fresh so another week should do it for the cure, although I leave the whole stash to continue aging in the fridge for as long as it lasts. _


----------



## CasualGrower

HEHEHE   I can't wait to see the pics.....  It's about time you clean up that room ) LOL...  No more april fool's day near massacre for this girl )


----------



## Puffin Afatty

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> HEHEHE I can't wait to see the pics..... It's about time you clean up that room ) LOL... No more april fool's day near massacre for this girl )


 
_I just hope the pump timer failure didnt do some damage, but I think not_


----------



## Timmyjg6

Heck, that girl of yours could survive a hurricane...


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Heck, that girl of yours could survive a hurricane...


 
_Thanks Timmy!!!! _

_I certainly hope so, She is the only 1 I have:hubba: _


----------



## ugmjfarmer

So, why not do two regens?! Think of the potential, 2 Lbs every 17 weeks. Yeah buddy!

Thats a thrilling grow my man! I wonder if I could do something of this sort in my closet? I just cannot believe the potential to have this much bud off one plant. Whats also neat, you are defying nature by taking a annual plant and running it bi-annual or longer.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*Thanks ugmjfarmer!!!!!  I dont need that much, 1 plant is plenty :rofl: *


----------



## liermam

Hey puffin, not trying to start an argument here, just getting the informatinon I've read out.

UVB lamps do not help the conversion of CDB - > THC, as its usually the other way around (CBD = couchlock amber). Instead, the increace production of THC and all cannabinoids within the trichome itself. They do not make trichomes amber faster.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

_Thanks Liermam!!!! _

_I only based the idea upon stuff I read and saw in video on Utube.  I dont necessarily believe it.  In the 3-4 weeks I had the UVB lamp on SnowWhite I didnt see any speedier ambering.  [although, I did see a thread where the moist cure seems to increase amber trichs during cure] :hubba:_


----------



## Puffin Afatty

_Howdy SnowWhite Fans!!!_

_:watchplant:_

_I got my camera back again.  Took a couple pics of the cleanup, look at the last pic above for the before  and after affects _

_On to Regeneration 6 _


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

kewl, Puffin... so how old is Snow White now? (I mean calender age)


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*hmmm, lets seee now, She doesnt really like to reveal Her age, but I'd have to say 22 months old *


----------



## liermam

I read a very interesting article about 2 weeks ago in which growers were using UVB lamps heavily during drying and even some stages of curing to increase THC ratios. The results were impeccable, but they all came from state of the art grow ops in the first place, so their effectiveness is questionable.

I think, though, if you leave the UVB lamp on for all 17 weeks, you'll notice one hell of a difference.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

liermam said:
			
		

> I read a very interesting article about 2 weeks ago in which growers were using UVB lamps heavily during drying and even some stages of curing to increase THC ratios. The results were impeccable, but they all came from state of the art grow ops in the first place, so their effectiveness is questionable.
> 
> I think, though, if you leave the UVB lamp on for all 17 weeks, you'll notice one hell of a difference.


 
Thanks Liermam!!!

I'm gonna try it for sure on Regen 6.  :aok:


----------



## liermam

Even more info, some people to achieve more UV light output than the reptile lights are giving get 150W halogens and remove the glass frame. From what i've read, its over 10 times as effective as one UVB 10.0 reptiglo light.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

liermam said:
			
		

> Even more info, some people to achieve more UV light output than the reptile lights are giving get 150W halogens and remove the glass frame. From what i've read, its over 10 times as effective as one UVB 10.0 reptiglo light.


 
_good to know :aok:  I did think the 26w reptiglo 10.0UVB is very weak :hubba:_


----------



## liermam

I've been researching so much on UV light recently, I think i'm starting to glow myself a little bit.

Turns out you were right. THC is converted _from_ CBD. Its converted further, although not catalyzed by UV light, into *CBN*, which is the amber that happens towards the end of a trichomes life.


----------



## laundrybag

hello puffin and everyone else -my first post here
(it's gonna be long but please bear with me)

i haven't got any grows in yet 
i just been lurking a few forums reading FAQ's , journals , and various threads
actually i just signed up her tonight cuz i found a link to this journal you posted in another forum

i just read all 24 pages here and couldn't help but wonder
if you have ever considered "Air Layering" - (atleast thats what they called it in a FAQ i read)
in another FAQ i read that your yield is in proportion to the size of the roots
this method it seems would double the size of roots
and maybe greatly improve your yeilds????????

also i'm not sure how the law would see it but
maybe this would help some growers that are limited to the # of plants they can grow legally - since it would be "1" plant

anyway i saved a pic and the text from it in a folder
here is some text from it and pic will be below
-as not to confuse-
this FAQ was for making clones while still attached to the mother
but it could be used to "strech" a plant out
such as a "grape vine" that someone mentioned in an earlier post


> Directions=
> 1. prep. cut a number of pieces of the plastic sheeting to about 3in. by 4in.
> poke small holes it the plastic for air exchange, i use an exacto and place
> holes in a 1/4in grid pattern.
> Take rapid rooter plugs equal to number of ALs wanted, and, placing the scissors though the top hole of the plug to the bottom of the plug, cut the plug so that there is a open slit up the side.
> 2. select your greenery. find strong branches that can support weight and
> are in good health with plenty of nodes and leaves. i recomend trying smaller(5-6in.) cuts the first time till you get used to the feel.
> 3. prep the greenery. find a node grouping that is close to the main stalk of the plant, but obviuosly not the closest(if you want the branch to veg again)
> and remove the leaves from that section of the branch. you shouldnt remove material from a section larger than the length of 1 of your plugs.
> take your fingernail and GENTLY scrape away the thin outer layer of this section of branch, so that you expose the thin layer of slimey green just under the surface. again, don?t expose more than can be covered by your plug. NOTE: for ALs larger than 6in. i use 2 plugs and expose twice as much stem/nodes accordingly. this gives the large ones the root mass they need to transfer w/o complications.
> 4. using your paint brush or stick coat the exposed plant area with your cloning gel generously. don?t leave any area that you?ve scraped open for contamination, this isn?t common but better safe that sorry.
> 5. wet your plug completely and, opening it by the slit, wrap it around the exposed branch.
> 6. wrap a plastic square around the plug so its touching the plug all around, and covers back over itself a lttle(1/2in or so). take two twisties and secure the plastic around the plug at both ends, so the whole thing looks like big tootsie roll suspended on a stick.
> take a small piece of tape and place it so that it holds down the plastic where it folds over itself(this prevents too much moisture from being lost at the seam).
> 7. every 3-4 days you may need to add a little water to your AL (if you poked too many/big holes it your plastic, or have a hot or very dry room-done right no watering is needed for at least week 1)
> this is done easily by sticking a blunt-tipped syringe carefully into the ALs plug and squeezing out a little water.
> 8.this is the good part.
> After about 2 weeks(depends on strain) your little AL should be nearly rootbound in it?s little pouch. cut it from the mother just below the pouch and cover the open wound(on the AL) with your cloning gel.
> unwrap it, stick it in the dirt, and wait a few days before fertilizing.
> thats it. it may look shocked the first couple days after transplant(may need to be in indirect light for this spell, depends on your lights), but by day 3 it should be happy and then.....BOOM......no more turn around, just pure uninhibited growth.



i read in one of your posts you wanted to try DWC
how about some home-made aeroponics
this is the second pic below
seems very simple and will be what i try once i can afford the parts
(should be getting a 600 watt HPS soon) :yay:
looks like you would set up the bucket
cut a hole in the lid to drop in a mesh pot
and put a "rockwooled" clone into the meshpot

hehe - might be an awsome set up 
cuz once a person trained a brance over with some "air-layer'd" roots on it they could make another bucket for that set of roots


EDIT:
oops i forgot to ask about the tin foil you have on your light
????????????


----------



## Puffin Afatty

liermam said:
			
		

> I've been researching so much on UV light recently, I think i'm starting to glow myself a little bit.
> 
> Turns out you were right. THC is converted _from_ CBD. Its converted further, although not catalyzed by UV light, into *CBN*, which is the amber that happens towards the end of a trichomes life.


 
_Thanks Liermam :hubba:_

_So much to read and so much to sift thru to find the truth.  I dont really know what to believe, but I'll keep the UVB on thru Regen 6  _


----------



## Puffin Afatty

laundrybag said:
			
		

> hello puffin and everyone else -my first post here
> (it's gonna be long but please bear with me)
> 
> i haven't got any grows in yet
> i just been lurking a few forums reading FAQ's , journals , and various threads
> actually i just signed up her tonight cuz i found a link to this journal you posted in another forum
> 
> i just read all 24 pages here and couldn't help but wonder
> if you have ever considered "Air Layering" - (atleast thats what they called it in a FAQ i read)
> in another FAQ i read that your yield is in proportion to the size of the roots
> this method it seems would double the size of roots
> and maybe greatly improve your yeilds????????
> 
> also i'm not sure how the law would see it but
> maybe this would help some growers that are limited to the # of plants they can grow legally - since it would be "1" plant
> 
> anyway i saved a pic and the text from it in a folder
> here is some text from it and pic will be below
> -as not to confuse-
> this FAQ was for making clones while still attached to the mother
> but it could be used to "strech" a plant out
> such as a "grape vine" that someone mentioned in an earlier post
> 
> 
> i read in one of your posts you wanted to try DWC
> how about some home-made aeroponics
> this is the second pic below
> seems very simple and will be what i try once i can afford the parts
> (should be getting a 600 watt HPS soon) :yay:
> looks like you would set up the bucket
> cut a hole in the lid to drop in a mesh pot
> and put a "rockwooled" clone into the meshpot
> 
> hehe - might be an awsome set up
> cuz once a person trained a brance over with some "air-layer'd" roots on it they could make another bucket for that set of roots
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> oops i forgot to ask about the tin foil you have on your light
> ????????????


 
*Thanks Laundrybag *

*the idea of DWC appeals to me because the nutes are supplied constantly.  As it is now I only run the pump for 20 min every other hour of light cycle. :farm:*

*I dont pay any attention to the roots at all, never even look at em.  I dont do cloning either, only because I want to grow just 1 plant at a time Air layering is a cloning technique I have read about :hubba:*

*the foil is there, on the reflector just to make it easier for me to see and take pics.  it shades my eyes  *


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*Howdy SnowWhite Fans :ciao:*

*:watchplant: SnowWhite is alive and doing fine as frogs hair.  The Infamous Nute Disaster of April Fools Day really took it's toll, almost killing poor little SnowWhite.  She took an extra long time to regenerate, only just now coming back to full speed.  That alone has delayed the reflower by almost 3 weeks, so far.  SnowWhite lost several nice limbs that didnt regenerate because I cut em back too far and I am trying to bend Her over into a new canopy to replace the lost limbs.  *

*I dont anticipate any problems and the next harvest should be even better than this past one of 20+ ounces, considering I will avoid another nute disaster, and allow the fans to last the entire grow:hubba: *

*The smoke is much stronger from regen 5 as regen 4, probably due mainly to the 17 week flower cycle, curing to a nice golden green color and 75 percent amber trichs :bong1:*

*:farm: SnowWhite is going to be a fun grow yet again.*


----------



## Thorn

wow 75% ... how couch lock is she? Sounds amazing though! And I'm glad she is getting there, I think you do tremendously well with the regeneration!

I've been looking at UVB lights and found some 13 and 26 watt screw in bulbs. Just wondering if you think they would be any good. I was thinking of replacing one of my CFLs with one. Do you think it would be worth it?


----------



## Pothead420

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> _Howdy SnowWhite Fans!!!_
> 
> _:watchplant:_
> 
> _I got my camera back again.  Took a couple pics of the cleanup, look at the last pic above for the before  and after affects _
> 
> _On to Regeneration 6 _


thats awsome you must have pulled like 6 pounds or more from that crazy monster:holysheep:


----------



## KGB30

Looking good. Sorry I didn't your thread..


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Thorn said:
			
		

> wow 75% ... how couch lock is she? Sounds amazing though! And I'm glad she is getting there, I think you do tremendously well with the regeneration!
> 
> I've been looking at UVB lights and found some 13 and 26 watt screw in bulbs. Just wondering if you think they would be any good. I was thinking of replacing one of my CFLs with one. Do you think it would be worth it?


 
*I dont think my SnowWhite is too much couchlock, but I am very tolerant I guess :stoned:  I like the up sativa buzz and She doesnt disappoint.  I do think She is much stronger than last gen :hubba:

I havent tried the uvb enuf to form an opinion, but 26 watts isnt much power* :hubba:


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Pothead420 said:
			
		

> thats awsome you must have pulled like 6 pounds or more from that crazy monster:holysheep:


*well, I dunno about that, I didnt get much in gens 1-4 really.  read back where I laid it all out but maybe 3 lbs so far*:hubba:


----------



## Thorn

ok then


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Thorn said:
			
		

> ok then


 
*I did get a sunburn when I left the light pointing at my foot for 20 min, so I guess it works.  I dont think it is a substitute for visible spectrum, just to augment the uv. *


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*:farm: Howdy Snow White Fans :farm:*

*:watchplant: I have been kickin back, enjoying my stash, waiting for my SnowWhite to reveg after generation 5, 8 weeks today, 4 weeks longer than I wanted to go. :watchplant:*

*I reset the timers, for the light and pump and tonight SnowWhite will take Her 1st nap for the past 8 weeks, I hope She sleeps well *

*I have hopes that the accidental clone I created last week will root on its own and make for some company for SnowWhite.  I was making a final trim and cut the wrong branch, so I stuck it into the hygroton to see if it roots.  If it does it will nicely fill the back right corner of the grow area.  If not, I'll just bend SnowWhite over to cover that area.  No Worries, eh :hubba: *

*I havent taken any new pics for a while, but when I finally do, you'll be surprised how much growth came back yet again.  I fully expect to get as much delicious stash smoke this grow as last  *

*I'll be making a few small changes this grow.  feed is every hour for 15 minutes.  res will be completely changed when level gets to half full.  I will be tweaking the nitrogen in later flower cycle to try and keep all the fans intact until harvest.  I know the trim will be a hassle  but I hope the extra healthy leaves lead to plumper juicier buds. *

*I'm still using the GH nutes at an ec of 1.5-1.6 and a ph of 5.5-5.8.  I've added the co2 generator buckets again at 1500ppm constant.  Humidity is kept below 40 percent and temps between 85 and 75.*

*This should be another nice grow, hopefully no surprizes or disasters befall my SnowWhite this time :aok:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty

:farm: *I called Her AC for accidental clone.  :watchplant: I think She is gonna make it, looks to me like She has sprouted new leaves :hubba:  It would be cool to have another plant in the back right corner of the grow.

If She doesnt make it, I'll just bend SnowWhite over a bit more to cover that corner*


----------



## Thorn

thats very cool puffin and will be cooler if she makes it! Give snow white a little company 

are your timers set to 12/12 for flowering now or are you increasing the dark peroid slowly? I look forward to seeing her developing once again


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Thorn said:
			
		

> thats very cool puffin and will be cooler if she makes it! Give snow white a little company
> 
> are your timers set to 12/12 for flowering now or are you increasing the dark peroid slowly? I look forward to seeing her developing once again


 
*Thanks Thorn :aok:*

*SnowWhite is looking great, I just love :watchplant: all the new growth is exciting :farm:  I ought to take a couple pics to show you what I mean eh :hubba: OK, I'll go take a couple now, since I mentioned it  *

*:watchplant:  In the 1st pic you can see the whole view, the 2nd I tried to show AC and the 3rd I tried to capture the underside view.  I am not too good at this photography 

If you look close at the 1st pic you can see how I have tied SW down again so far.  I'll continue to even out the canopy toward AC if, She doesnt shape up soon *


----------



## [email protected]

man i just skimmed your thread and i think i found my late nite reading material for 2nite. shes a monster cant wait to see some buds on the reveg. so does it take up twice as much root space since your revegging?


----------



## Puffin Afatty

[email protected] said:
			
		

> man i just skimmed your thread and i think i found my late nite reading material for 2nite. shes a monster cant wait to see some buds on the reveg. so does it take up twice as much root space since your revegging?


 
:farm: _*I never looked at the roots and She is on the 6th regeneration.  I notice the roots grow out the drain holes and I usually trim them off.  I learned long time ago there is no root crowding issue in hydro*_ :hubba:


----------



## Runbyhemp

Oh no ... here we go again :rofl:


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Oh no ... here we go again :rofl:


 
*:rant: You didnt think I'd stop :goodposting: just because I harvested 20 ounces of stash :hubba:  *

*I'll keep on keepin on as long as my fingers are able *

*:woohoo: SnowWhite has been harvested, Long Live SnowWhite :woohoo:*

*At least I changed my font and color, eh :rofl:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*:farm: Well, it really looks like AC, the mini-She of the SnowWhite queendom, is likely to survive.  I have hope She gains enuf strength to grow into the canopy, or I will have to augment her light until next generation, I'll just put a cfl in her corner :hubba:*


----------



## IRISH

whats up PA? S.W. is coming back very nicely i see. . had to retire the 'ol chair' from last grow , and now am pulling up my new one to watch the next episode of snow white-re-gen #6.:hubba: ... happy growing PA...


----------



## Puffin Afatty

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> whats up PA? S.W. is coming back very nicely i see. . had to retire the 'ol chair' from last grow , and now am pulling up my new one to watch the next episode of snow white-re-gen #6.:hubba: ... happy growing PA...


 
*Thanks, we are Doin Fine here Banjo :aok:*

*:watchplant:  Yes, SnowWhite and Mini-She are doing very well indeed  *

*:farm: Not much will change this grow, except I'll be changing the res out instead of just adding nutes and water.  I'll still let the res go until 1/2 of the 20 gallons is used[still adding ro water as it evaporates to keep ec at 1.5-1.6] and then just change it out, instead of just adding new nutes to the old. Hopefully, this will keep the fan leaves around clear thru harvest. :hubba*:


----------



## Melissa

* any new pics puffin? ,,,,glad shes on the way to producing more gorgous buds for us to watch and enjoy :48:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty

melissa said:
			
		

> * any new pics puffin? ,,,,glad shes on the way to producing more gorgous buds for us to watch and enjoy *
> *:48:*


 

*Thanks Melissa :aok:   Yes, I can go take a couple new pics, JUST for You Melissa *

*The 1st shows the whole setup again, and the 2nd shows * *MINI-SHE*, *the AC  and the last shows a closeup of the top of a forming cola :watchplant:*

*Growth of SnowWhite is very fast at this point, only 1 week at 12/12.  I think I see new growth on* *MINI-SHE* :hubba:


----------



## KGB30

Yummmmmm


----------



## Puffin Afatty

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Yummmmmm


 
*Thanks KBG30 :aok:*

*:farm: I can see, even at only 6 days, SnowWhite6 is gonna give me more than the 20 oz from june harvest.  every vertical stick is going to become a nice fat cola for my stash, I'm beginning to drool already :yay:*

*:watchplant:  Also, I am gonna have to bend most of that left side into the center.  I'll leave a little corner for MINI-SHE and add a cfl back there to keep HER going thru this harvest [SnowWhite will take all of the light very quickly, stunting poor little MINI-SHE if I dont augment the light ]and then make HER into a full partner in December grow when SHE can start off on an even footing :hubba:*


----------



## Pothead420

ive been puffin some Snow White a buddy grew for the last week or so damm its good. id give it 8 out of 10 in potency and 10 out of 10 in flavour. it has such a fruity smell that translates over to taste its very nice smoke i can see why you keep that monster going:hubba:


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Pothead420 said:
			
		

> ive been puffin some Snow White a buddy grew for the last week or so damm its good. id give it 8 out of 10 in potency and 10 out of 10 in flavour. it has such a fruity smell that translates over to taste its very nice smoke i can see why you keep that monster going:hubba:


 
* I smoked some real Snow White in the dam when I got the seeds, but I think whilst playing with the seeds in neat little piles on the houseboat, you know, with magnafying glass in hand, comparing and contrasting like we learned in HS, I think I must have mixed up a couple, perhaps switching a Haze seed for a Snow White :hubba:*

*:farm: when I grew out the pack I had labeled Snow White, I noticed 1 out of the ordinary, tall lanky plant growing in the back left corner of my grow.  I decided thru the process of elimination that I liked Her best and this plant is the result, 4-5 regenerations later.  I only grew the real Snow White for a couple regenerations until I was positive this SnowWhite was for me.  *

* I call Her mySnowWhite only as an inside joke :rofl:  Perhaps I should rename the thread  MySnowWhite, a Haze by any name would still be great :aok:*

*whatever She is named, She is a great plant, producing great stash and I've got plans to keep Her going for a while anyway.:hubba: *


----------



## Pothead420

just call her the (SW/hazeithink?) just messing around but keep it going man it sure does look like a keeper:hubba:


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Pothead420 said:
			
		

> just call her the (SW/hazeithink?) just messing around but keep it going man it sure does look like a keeper:hubba:


 
*I know She is a Haze*  _*and I think She likes Her name  :hubba: *_


----------



## Thorn

great to see her back and with a BABY!!! My goodness, snow white and the little sprog hehe! Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Thorn said:
			
		

> great to see her back and with a BABY!!! My goodness, snow white and the little sprog hehe! Thanks for the pictures!


 
*Thanks Thorn* :aok:

:farm: *I hope the mini-she gets tall enuf to get some light, but I have a plan, just in case* *and I'm fairly certain *SHE* will survive   :hubba: *


----------



## DomsChron

Thats gunna be some nice SATIVA smoke! What Indica sativa ratio?


----------



## Puffin Afatty

DomsChron said:
			
		

> Thats gunna be some nice SATIVA smoke! What Indica sativa ratio?


 
*:watchplant:  SnowWhite is tall, has very thin leaves, takes 15 wks and more to ripen and even at 75 percent amber, is not couchlock  :hubba:  I'd have to guess that She is all sativa* :woohoo:


----------



## Thorn

You gotta love a good sativa smoke! This street half oz i'm tokin on is really head high! Gotta smoke a little bit more than you would on home grown though. Man I can't wait to have some height to grow a nice sativa lady!!

Keep it green my friend and here's some green mojo for your girls!


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Thorn said:
			
		

> You gotta love a good sativa smoke! This street half oz i'm tokin on is really head high! Gotta smoke a little bit more than you would on home grown though. Man I can't wait to have some height to grow a nice sativa lady!!
> 
> Keep it green my friend and here's some green mojo for your girls!


 
*Thank You Thorn :aok:*

*Yes, the Haze buzz is a nice one, I also like some nepalese, vietnamese and thai strains I've brought back and grown over the years.  I'm sure it's a personal preference thing, but I really liked some Willie Nelson I tried last fall and hope to try growing it :stoned:*

*For now however, SnowWhite is my 1 and only, except for the MINI-SHE.*

*I think mySnowWhite would be over 7 ft tall if I let Her.  I'm really hoping the MINI-SHE starts to stretch fast enuf to get into the canopy.  Probably, I'm gonna add a cfl in back I think to help HER out.  I'll give HER 1 more week and then the cfl goes in :hubba:*

*SnowWhite is growing very fast, and I'll be doing alot of bending and tying Her down, especially while trying to let MINI-SHE catch up. :farm:*

*You can probably do this with any sativa, just bend-Her-over, tie-Her-down  *

*This works amazingly well in regeneration, as you can fashion quite a canopy over time, the stems assume an awesome girth and they put up some really excellent colas.  *

*This time I had cut Her back a bit too much, considering the damage done by the Imfamous Aprils Fools Day Nute Disaster  and lost several knarly limbs from the back right corner.  [Quite an amazing coincidence that is the new home of MINI-SHE :rofl: ]*

*Gonna be another interesting grow for sure  *


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*I added a small double florescent in back right corner to keep MINI-SHE alive and raised the light a couple inches.  SnowWhite is groing very very fast, 5-6 inches each day from all sides.  I think She is gonna be huge this grow :woohoo:*

*I will take the camera out there later, after I've done a few :bong1: :bong1: :bong1:   *


----------



## trillions of atoms

beautiful puffin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Puffin Afatty

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> beautiful puffin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
*Thank You ToA :aok:   SnowWhite is gonna be bigger than last time, way too much veg time * 

*BTW, got a bong or 3 waitin for you at BHC   *


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*Howdy SnowWhite Fans :ciao:*

*SnowWhite and MINI-SHE are doing fine as frogs hair.  :aok:*

*:farm: I added a small flourescent light in back right corner to provide some added insurance that MINI-SHE will survive until next grow, or just maybe get tall enuf to make it into the canopy this grow :hubba: *

*In the 1st pic, You can clearly see how much growth from last week, almost trippled, I'd guess :woohoo:  *

*The close up[on the right] is of a cola top beginning and the last of course[middle pic] MINI-SHE is looking pert and proper reaching for the skyline.*


----------



## KGB30

Sweet grow buddy


----------



## Puffin Afatty

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Sweet grow buddy


 
*Thanks KGB30 :aok:*

*I think this will be a better grow than last, looking fantastic already :yay:*

*The little accidental clone is coming along nicely :hubba: *


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*Howdy SnowWhite Fans :caio:*

*SnowWhite and MINI-SHE are fine as frogs hair.  SnowWhite is growing so fast, I find it hard to keep up.  I am holding the light at this height until I can get MINI-SHE up to speed :farm:*

*:watchplant: I took a couple pics, I hope they came out better than those last  the left shows a SW closeup, the middle shows MINI-SHE and the right pic shows a closer up of MINI-SHE's top.*


----------



## KGB30

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *Thanks KGB30 :aok:*
> 
> *I think this will be a better grow than last, looking fantastic already :yay:*
> 
> *The little accidental clone is coming along nicely :hubba: *


 

We learn from our mistakes...
I've been using Alfalfa Tea & man does it cause growth.lol..

I am going to have to try using malaces...


----------



## KGB30

The flowers are huge.. What are you using for nutes?


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*I am using GH Flora Series nutes at 1.5-1.7 ec and 5.5-5.8 ph*


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

right on, man... back at 'er, I C :hubba:  

regen on, my friend... regen on... I've decided to join ya with the ULT myself go'n on outside  ... but isn't this 6?


----------



## time4tokin20s

Applause!!!:d


----------



## Puffin Afatty

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> right on, man... back at 'er, I C :hubba:
> 
> regen on, my friend... regen on... I've decided to join ya with the ULT myself go'n on outside  ... but isn't this 6?


 
*Thanks TCVG :aok:*

*:watchplant: Yes it is Generation 6 but I didnt know I could change the title of a thread so I just continued the same thread for continuity  *
*And this time, with MINI-SHE, I have 2 plants, sort of, I dont expect much of a yield from MINI-SHE, but I do hope to keep HER going to keep SW company this grow.  Next cycle SHE will be on an even footing and will be able to compete :hubba:*

*Good Luck with the ULT ReGen :farm:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty

time4tokin20s said:
			
		

> Applause!!!:d


 
*ThankYou time4tokin20s :aok:*

*I have had a great time growing this plant    She is 1 of my all time favs, if not for the strain, but for the fun of this grow. :farm:*

*:bong1:  [BTW, my SnowWhite ranks in MY top 5 all time in potency/buzz]* :bong1:


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad

i got a ? for you my friend. im not sure if its been asked already and this threads so long i'd rather not have to go through the whole thing but anyways,what do you do as far as heat? is that a 400 watt light your runnin? and what kinda reflector is that? is that mylar thats taped to the reflector to form an umbrella type reflector? sorry to baffle you with ?'s but i was just wondering.... on the other hand,she looks great.i'd love to beable to regen a few of my strains from my upcoming grow.thats beans definitly gave you more than your moneys worth.serious props puffin.i have alot of respect for you and your growing skills. =)


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> i got a ? for you my friend. im not sure if its been asked already and this threads so long i'd rather not have to go through the whole thing but anyways,what do you do as far as heat? is that a 400 watt light your runnin? and what kinda reflector is that? is that mylar thats taped to the reflector to form an umbrella type reflector? sorry to baffle you with ?'s but i was just wondering.... on the other hand,she looks great.i'd love to beable to regen a few of my strains from my upcoming grow.thats beans definitly gave you more than your moneys worth.serious props puffin.i have alot of respect for you and your growing skills. =)


 
*Thanks AID :aok:*

*:farm: I dont have a heat problem as I have 2 fans going continuosly [265cfm each] for intake/exhaust and it's a big room 8x8x4, inside a bigger springhouse.  Also, it's a mostly underground stone building and stays very cool, even in summer.  In winter I have to heat it, because it's all under 6 ft of snow. *

*Yes that's a 400w hps with a horizontal mount bat-wing type reflector, and I added a hunk of aluminum foil to this end of it so I can see when I come in and to take pics.  the room is lined with insulation, the foil-covered-bubble-wrap type, only for heat insulation, not for light reflectivity.  *

*:watchplant:  I expect this to be another great growing experience, I have 2 simple goals keeping MINI-SHE alive to be pollinated in a future generation, and still getting enuf stash from SW to last thru the winter grow. :hubba: *


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*Howdy SnowWhite Fans  :ciao:*

*SnowWhite is doing fine as frogs hair again this grow and MINI-SHE is going to be a fine addition next grow, as this time SHE got a late start and will just be getting situated in back right corner.*

*I took a couple picks, showing the whole grow and a couple close ups of buds and 1 of MINI-SHE being over shadowed by HER Momma.*


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

hey puffin... you mentioned you are hoping mini-she catches up to be on par with her mommy... to this end, might I suggest you remove no buds from mini-she when she's done - as the buds will all turn into new growth/stalks which should make it on par with mommy when it is harvested :hubba: 

I had left all the small buds on my regenned ULT... and that's where all the new growth came from.

just my thoughts... but hey, man... u the Regen King here....


----------



## Puffin Afatty

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> hey puffin... you mentioned you are hoping mini-she catches up to be on par with her mommy... to this end, might I suggest you remove no buds from mini-she when she's done - as the buds will all turn into new growth/stalks which should make it on par with mommy when it is harvested :hubba:
> 
> I had left all the small buds on my regenned ULT... and that's where all the new growth came from.
> 
> just my thoughts... but hey, man... u the Regen King here....


 
*Thanks TCVG :aok:*

*:farm: Yes, I will be regenerating MINI-SHE too, and in the next grow, She will be on par with HER Momma, SnowWhite *

*  I guess I kinda glossed over that part of the regeneration thing, but YOU are correct, the new growth comes from the calaxes (sp?) that you leave behind, leaves are really only providing energy, they dont change, just die off 1st, and regrow from those calaxes :aok: *

*I'll still probably harvest the cola, if smokable, from MINI-SHE, your suggestion would yield the most regrowth.  I'll see how it goes, depending upon how big SHE is able to get back in that corner. It will be fun to twist em each back and forth all over the space :rofl: *

*:watchplant: Looking at THEM now at day 19 of 105-119, It will probably work out that I will leave HER all, as SnowWhite is really huge[She would easily go 10-12 ft this grow, if grown naturally-8 weeks of veg is way way way too much :rofl:] this grow and taking all the space wall to wall.  *

*If that little light keeps MINI-SHE healthy, even beneath SnowWhites HUGE canopy, I'll be a happy farmer once again, because next grow, ReGen 7, they both will be on an even starting point.  It's just a rootmass thing I guess, but they will BOTH grow fine in ReGen 7  :hubba:*


----------



## BuddyLuv

What kinda of yeild you expecting this time? 36 oz. instead of 26?


----------



## Puffin Afatty

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> What kinda of yeild you expecting this time? 36 oz. instead of 26?


 
*Howdy BuddyLuv :ciao:*

*:farm: I dont know what to expect, but it will be significantly more than the 20+.  In the past 19 days, SnowWhite has filled the space, and will keep growing fast for another 4-5 weeks at least.  I'll be tying down, for as long as it takes, to keep Her out of the light and the canopy 20 inches deep :hubba: *

*All I can say is keep watching :watchplant:*


----------



## BuddyLuv

oh I will be.


----------



## tcbud

Just spent hour looking thru/at (no way can i read it all) this AMAZING grow.
Your Snow White is truely a girl legends are made of.
I enjoyed reading this a whole lot, thanks.


----------



## ALLWaYsHiGh

wanted to say thax for the GJ it was a insparation to me and i th ik its the way im going to gro and i read it in 1 nite so thanxs again and hats off to u PF
 :goodposting:


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad

lol,27 pages of threads is alot to read.maybe ill sitdown this weekend and read it all for myself.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

tcbud said:
			
		

> Just spent hour looking thru/at (no way can i read it all) this AMAZING grow.
> Your Snow White is truely a girl legends are made of.
> I enjoyed reading this a whole lot, thanks.


 
*Thank You tcbud  :aok:*

*I enjoyed doing the grow as well, and the best part is the 20+ ounces of stash to keep me going thru the next harvest *

*:watchplant:  This regen is gonna be the largest ever, that 8 weeks of reveg was just way too much for a 4x4 footprint and a 400w hps.  I'll just keep tieing Her down as needed.  I dont want to raise the light any higher, to keep the canopy as low as possible, 30 inches high is about ideal for a 400w [She is taller than that already at 20 days with 50-60 more to go before She stops getting taller], leaving 8-10 inches below for air circulation and ease of tending  :hubba: *


----------



## Puffin Afatty

ALLWaYsHiGh said:
			
		

> wanted to say thax for the GJ it was a insparation to me and i th ik its the way im going to gro and i read it in 1 nite so thanxs again and hats off to u PF
> :goodposting:


 
*Thank You ALLWaYsHiGh  :aok:*

*I think regeneration is the way to go for sure, the yield is always fantastic in the regens as the roots and lower stems are already to pump it up when the flowering starts   *

*Then of course the LST of a lanky sativa is gonna get you some serious stash :hubba: *

*I enjoy doing the journal, kinda helps to keep me from deviating from the plan too.  Each grow has it's little twists and turns, this time MINI-SHE is causing me to adjust my plan to keep HER alive for next regen 7.  I'm glad you have enjoyed it, stick around, there is much more to come.  Long Live SnowWhite, eh :bong1:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> lol,27 pages of threads is alot to read.maybe ill sitdown this weekend and read it all for myself.


 
*Howdy A.I.D. :ciao:*

*Yes, it got long, and it is going to get a lot longer :rofl:*
*I dont see an end any time soon   I have plans for a couple changes I have to sort out before I seed Her and go on to my next quest for bong fodder stash, so at least 2-3 more regens :hubba: *


----------



## painterdude

hi Puffin....I did read your journal in one night and into the morning....it was like a GREAT book you couldn't put down....I'm truely amazed at your skill and sensitivity to everything involving Snow White's health and her future....

I guess I am writing you for some help and advice......I grew only 8 plants in my small greenhouse, started late due to finding seeds via the web....ended up with Purps and Bubblegum......did four of each.....and KARMA or something bordering on witchcraft caused seven plants, including all the Purps, to decide they would be happy as MALES....

So, my question is, "Can I regenerate using pottting soil and perhaps one light"

I am guessing that this sweet, very small girl will mature somewhere near the end of October......she gets 0-7-0 (half cup to a gal) of bat guano tea every three days, and after reading your GJ I've added a small amount of 8-3-1 bat guano to the mix......


----------



## Puffin Afatty

* :farm: If you move her into a controlled environment She should regenerate fine   I havent used soil for the past 20 + yrs but you can get info from folks on here that have, repotting into another pot of soil probably would be a good idea  :hubba:*


----------



## KGB30

Hot ladies buddy


----------



## Puffin Afatty

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Hot ladies buddy


 
*Thanks KGB30 :aok:

:farm: I think they are both gonna do well.  MINI-SHE is almost into the canopy at 22 days and I think SHE is gonna catch up fine.  I'll leave the lower light until then :hubba:*


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## Puffin Afatty

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> ostpicsworthless:


 
*OK, OK, Just for You TCVG, I walked all the way out to the grow, that's almost 300ft, sheesh, and whilst there snapped these pics 

SnowWhite and MINI-SHE  at day 22 of flower 

:watchplant: In the left pic you see the whole grow, in the 2nd from left you see the right corner where MINI-SHE is hiding, the 3rd pic shows HER a bit closer and the Right pic shows HER close-UP :watchplant:*


----------



## andy52

that is awesome,i read every word and its all good and amazing to me.


----------



## tn_toker420

Great Looking grow Puffin ...ya always got some nice nugs, i tell ya that right now...I've not had time to actually check out your complete journal, just the first grow to harvest, but you got the regen down to a science it seems...Keep up the good work my friend...Hope to see some more nice macro trich shots  ...Swing by and see if my plants are up to speed or not ... Keep it GREEN...


----------



## CasualGrower

Great job .. as usual Puffin.... I am not sure but I think you might run out of string this time.... she is getting out of control 8):hubba: :giggle:


----------



## Puffin Afatty

andy52 said:
			
		

> that is awesome,i read every word and its all good and amazing to me.


 
*Thanks Andy52 :aok:*

*It is a long read, but SnowWhite is a long grow, eh*  :rofl:


----------



## Puffin Afatty

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> Great Looking grow Puffin ...ya always got some nice nugs, i tell ya that right now...I've not had time to actually check out your complete journal, just the first grow to harvest, but you got the regen down to a science it seems...Keep up the good work my friend...Hope to see some more nice macro trich shots  ...Swing by and see if my plants are up to speed or not ... Keep it GREEN...


 
*Thank You tm_toker420  :aok:*

*SnowWhite is a great grow, stash and smoke *

*I think regeneration is THE way to go, especially for a new grower or ANYONE wanting to maximize their knowledge and/or yield of any strain.  I only try it with stash strains, or those I am really interested in keeping around *

*I'll take some more macros in the coming weeks for sure, it's still very early, more than 75 days to go in this cycle :hubba:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> Great job .. as usual Puffin.... I am not sure but I think you might run out of string this time.... she is getting out of control 8):hubba: :giggle:


 
*Thanks CG :aok:*

*I have a really BIG ball of yarn and of course, I'll recycle those strings still hanging around from previous bondage events :rofl:*


----------



## KGB30

Sweet looking ladies... Nice flowers


----------



## Puffin Afatty

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Sweet looking ladies... Nice flowers


 
*Thank You KGB30 :aok:*

*:watchplant: They do look nice at this stage, but wait another 75 days or so and you will be seriously impressed *

*:farm: She is gonna be HUGE and even the accidental clone is gonna be fine, MINI-SHE is already 20 inches tall and growing several  inches daily. :hubba: *


----------



## howardstern

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> In generation 1, I had 7 females, got about 4-5 ounces. In REgeneration 2 I had 4 females and got 5-6 ounces. REgeneration 3 I had 1 female, got 6-7 ounces, in REgeneration 4 I had 1 female and got 10 ounces. I hope to get 12 oz in REgen 5.
> 
> BTW, I got into a jar of 1st harvest buds today and heres a couple pics. Sorry about the poor photography, but my 1st try with the macro on this ancient Sony Mavica camera.


 
Yes, I knew it!  Thanks for the confirmation.  Regeneration must produce higher yields because of the thicker stems and "infrastructure".

Long live the Regenerators!


----------



## Puffin Afatty

howardstern said:
			
		

> Yes, I knew it! Thanks for the confirmation. Regeneration must produce higher yields because of the thicker stems and "infrastructure".
> 
> Long live the Regenerators!


 
*Howdy howardstern :ciao:

Yes, I think so, not positive, but it sure seems logical that having already established "infrastructure" of roots and lower branches would yield more, eh :hubba:  

:farm: This grow we have the opportunity to watch the normal growth pattern of SnowWhite, thanks to MINI-SHE in the back right corner.  SHE was grown only from a branch I accidentally wacked off during final trim, and will show the true shape of this very special Lady, IF I dont start pulling HER down too  

Gonna be another interesting grow, glad you stopped by to :watchplant:*


----------



## HippyInEngland

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> _* IF I dont start pulling HER down too *_


 
OR

Drop a light on her


----------



## Puffin Afatty

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> OR
> 
> Drop a light on her


 
*Yes, that I have been guilty of too :doh:*

*SnowWhite likes it rough, loves to be tied down and abused  I'm a lucky farmer* :farm:

*MINI-SHE is about 6 inches above the flouro light now and well into the canopy and radius of the HPS lamp.  I am confident SHE too will be subjected to much abuse and tieing down soon enough.   Gotta love these twisty, turny, haphazzardous grows eh* :rofl:


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*Howdy SnowWhite Fans :ciao:*

*:farm: Everyone is fine and dandy this week.  I decided to change the nutes, go with an ec of 1.7-1.8 and keeping the ph at 5.5-5.8 :hubba:  I've added some silica blast just cause I found it in the shed.  MINI-SHE is doing fine, tall enuf to get benefit of the HPS now, SHE will need to be turned down soon too.*

*:watchplant: I took a couple pics showing the whole grow, bud development and a meter reading of the new nute ph and temp.  I may have to adjust the ph down a bit as the day goes on, I'll keep checking until lights off  :aok:*


----------



## BuddyLuv

looking good. How many days left?


----------



## Puffin Afatty

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> looking good. How many days left?


 
*Thanks BuddyLuv  :aok:*

*:farm: I'd guess about 75-80 days left until harvest #6 :watchplant: thanksgiving is looking good :aok:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*:farm: I'm thinking I'll let the ec go to 1.9 but still keep the ph below 5.8, addin that silica blast is gonna increase ec, I still used 50ml gro/100ml micro/150ml bloom in 20 gal of rod water,  that is no increase basic nutes [gro/micro/bloom] so I think 1.9 is safe enuf :hubba:*

:farm: *I just noticed I had the numbers wrong when I configured the res, it should be 25/50/75,  but not to worry  I always use a meter and forgot to add the second bucket of nutes so all worked out.  If I did this without a meter, it would have been double strength* :hubba:

BTW, the recommended strength by GH is 100ml/150ml/300ml for a 20 gal res, they are in the business to SELL nutes, not GROW weed :rofl:


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*:watchplant: I didnt notice the double numbers until today, because I had 2 buckets of nutes each with 1/2 the nutes already mixed  and luckily forgot the 2nd bucket     Otherwise, I would have had to dilute the nutes with 20 gal of water :doh: *

*:farm:  SnowWhite and MINI-SHE are doing fine as frogs hair.  MINI-SHE is tall enuf to get into the canopy but still pretty small, needing some more catch-up, so I'll just leave the lower light to allow for more lower growth, to survive for next regen  *

*I've continued to tie SnowWhite down a bit and will be lowering the canopy and light when the upward growth slows, and will probably need to tie MINI-SHE over as well :hubba:*


----------



## BuddyLuv

God you have patience. I would never be able to wait that long for a plant to bud.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> God you have patience. I would never be able to wait that long for a plant to bud.


 
*Thanks BuddyLuv :aok:*

*Yes, it is a long grow, but the stash is excellent *


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*Howdy SnowWhite Fans :ciao:*

*SnowWhite and MINI-SHE are fine as frogs hair this 5th week of their flower cycle *

*Both are getting sticky and smelling sweet, gotta love it eh :hubba: *

*I took a bunch of pics this week, 1 of MINI-SHE in my hand, 1 of a yellow fan regenerated and the rest of Momma SnowWhite :watchplant:*


----------



## HippyInEngland

Stop biting your finger nails.















P.s.
Looking good Puffin 
Is it really 5 weeks!!!!
Seems like only yesterday you were talking about switching to flower.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Stop biting your finger nails.
> P.s.
> Looking good Puffin
> Is it really 5 weeks!!!!
> Seems like only yesterday you were talking about switching to flower.


 
*:aok: Ok, I did clip em a bit close, but I used this little swiss army knife sissors *


----------



## andy52

looks good puffin as usual.did you forego the lucas formula?


----------



## Puffin Afatty

andy52 said:
			
		

> looks good puffin as usual.did you forego the lucas formula?


 
:farm: Yes, I tried to avoid those dying fan leaves, to no avail so far.  Alas, it does HOWEVER, make the triming job sooooo easy :aok:

:rofl:


----------



## andy52

lol,i too was wondering how to avoid losing the fan leaves.seems no matter what i do they drop or yellow up.
   you sure got it going.hopefully one day i will master the re-veg.i might try on one girl i have,she sure is pretty.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*Thanks andy52 :aok:

I have tried the reveg with every strain I have grown and it always works fine.  The fan leave drop is peculiar to mySnowWhite and this grow, but I'm working on it.  Perhaps the start of it all is in the previous generation when the buds form??  I'm keeping the ec higher and added more magnesium and nitrogen to the mix.  I hope to keep trying until I get it right :farm:*


----------



## andy52

looks great my friend.you are the GROW master,torturer,bender,lol..sure looks fantastic.amazes me everytime i look at the beauty


----------



## Puffin Afatty

andy52 said:
			
		

> looks great my friend.you are the GROW master,torturer,bender,lol..sure looks fantastic.amazes me everytime i look at the beauty


 
*Thanks Again Andy52 :aok:*

*LSTing, or as I say, tie-Her-down, is a great technique to increase the canopy to your lamp.  I only use 1/3 of my space, but a 400w and my SnowWhite keep me in smoke :hubba:*


----------



## KaliKitsune

That's a killer regen. I have yet to see any better. How long has this regen been going on?


----------



## Puffin Afatty

KaliKitsune said:
			
		

> That's a killer regen. I have yet to see any better. How long has this regen been going on?


 
*Thanks KaliKitsune :aok:*

*SnowWhite is a beauty for sure *

*I think I sprouted the seeds in december or late november 2005, sexed em in december 2005 or early 2006, selected Her as best of the 7 and been growing SnowWhite ever since, this is the 6th harvest coming up around thanksgiving* :hubba:


----------



## KaliKitsune

Three years! Wow! I want a plant that practically jungle-crowds my closet like that!


----------



## andy52

kinda behind times on the post,but thats all i use puffin,2 400's.lately i'm just using the one 400.if i can get this one plant i have to reveg i will only use the 1 400.thats all i need.im the only one smoking out of my grow so why not grow one killer plant and keep her and love her and tie her to the bedpost,oops got carried away. i am sure gonna try it puffin.trial and error.many thanks


----------



## Puffin Afatty

KaliKitsune said:
			
		

> Three years! Wow! I want a plant that practically jungle-crowds my closet like that!


 
*Dont tell Her I said anything  page back and see what She looked like when this 6th gen started*


----------



## Puffin Afatty

andy52 said:
			
		

> kinda behind times on the post,but thats all i use puffin,2 400's.lately i'm just using the one 400.if i can get this one plant i have to reveg i will only use the 1 400.thats all i need.im the only one smoking out of my grow so why not grow one killer plant and keep her and love her and tie her to the bedpost,oops got carried away. i am sure gonna try it puffin.trial and error.many thanks


 
*I love SnowWhite, but lots of folks grow a quicker flowering strain in about 1/2 the time.  I will eventually try another blue or white strain*  :hubba:


----------



## KaliKitsune

I would love to see something like this done with lowryder, but I do not know if Lowryder would be good as a regen strain, even though it's insanely fast for bud production.


----------



## ugmjfarmer

Lowryder would not work because you cannot reveg it.


----------



## KaliKitsune

ugmjfarmer said:
			
		

> Lowryder would not work because you cannot reveg it.



I should have figured as much from an autoflowering strain.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

KaliKitsune said:
			
		

> I would love to see something like this done with lowryder, but I do not know if Lowryder would be good as a regen strain, even though it's insanely fast for bud production.


 
*I dunno, never grew it *


----------



## godspeedsuckah

Hey Puffin. I am following massproducers coco coir grow and wondering if you think it is possible to reveg a plant in coco. I was thinking DWC but it seems like either way the roots will be too large eventually.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> Hey Puffin. I am following massproducers coco coir grow and wondering if you think it is possible to reveg a plant in coco. I was thinking DWC but it seems like either way the roots will be too large eventually.


 
*Howdy Godspeedsuckah :ciao:*

*:farm: Sure, coco, hygroton, lava rock, sand, perlite, anything basically inert really.  DWC would be my suggestion for anyone, I'll be switching to dwc my next grow too *

*dont worry about the roots, they seem to take care of themselves just fine.  I havent even peaked at the roots of SnowWhite in almost 3 yrs :hubba:*

*BTW, I'm going out to the springhouse now and take this weeks pics, brb*


----------



## godspeedsuckah

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *BTW, I'm going out to the springhouse now and take this weeks pics, brb*



:hubba::banana::headbang2: Thanks for the info puffin. I will start with the coco peat and in a few weeks after I get a RO system I am going to try DWC. Cant wait for the pics.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> :hubba::banana::headbang2: Thanks for the info puffin. I will start with the coco peat and in a few weeks after I get a RO system I am going to try DWC. Cant wait for the pics.


 
*:farm: Yes RO filter makes it soooo much easier and as long as the roots get enuf air, they will be fine, in DWC the air pump is the only active part, I like that, saves a whole layer of space and technology and I always say, SIMPLE is BETTER  :hubba: *


----------



## godspeedsuckah

How is she doing Puffin?


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*Howdy SnowWhite Fans :ciao:*

*SnowWhite and MINI-SHE are doing fine, I think the stretch is over for the most part and now the fattening begins :woohoo:  I love this part of the grow.  Trichs are popping up everywhere, getting really thick on buds.  Some pistils are turning brown/red and the scent is fabulous  *

*I took a couple pics, MINI-SHE is only 15 inches from the lamp now , still small, very pretty though  and the macro of the bud has the ripening pistils. She'll start looking more even as I tie Her down a bit more:hubba: *


----------



## andy52

both shes are lookin fabulous puffin,as always.i will get the nerve to try this one day.i love the sativa strains best,myself.even thos the flower time is alot longer,it sure is worth while,ya think?


----------



## Puffin Afatty

andy52 said:
			
		

> both shes are lookin fabulous puffin,as always.i will get the nerve to try this one day.i love the sativa strains best,myself.even thos the flower time is alot longer,it sure is worth while,ya think?


 
*Thanks Andy52 :aok:*

*I do think it is worth the wait, especially when I can grow enuf to get from harvest to harvest 

BTW, it's day 43 not 37 :hubba:*


----------



## The_Zaar

:holysheep:Just read the whole journal.  Best one i've read in a while.  Love the reveg...I've heard of it just never seen it action.  Def going to give a shot!

Tanks Puff!  Keep her going!

Cheers

T°Z


----------



## Puffin Afatty

The_Zaar said:
			
		

> :holysheep:Just read the whole journal. Best one i've read in a while. Love the reveg...I've heard of it just never seen it action. Def going to give a shot!
> 
> Tanks Puff! Keep her going!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> T°Z


 

_*Thanks The_Zaar :aok:*_

_*Reveg is great when searching for those keeper strains *_

_*I wont keep any strain, if She Hermies, and all the stress associated with regeneration is sure to weed out them she-he's :rofl:*_


----------



## BuddyLuv

Only 70 days to go! LOL She looks like she is gonna put on some weight.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Only 70 days to go! LOL She looks like she is gonna put on some weight.


 
*Howdy BuddyLuv :ciao:*

*Yes, dont tell Her I said it, but She is gonna get FAT :aok:*

*:watchplant: Perhaps as few as 62 days, as many as 69 to go I figger.  15 weeks ought to do it this time around :farm:*

*looking at the calendar, thanksgiving is looking like the right time frame.  Due to the full moon the week before, I'd prefer 14 weeks, but I never have seen Her ready in 14 weeks :hubba:*


----------



## BuddyLuv

you have patience well beyond my own. I thought these 9 week bubblegum took too long and my 10 week WW are taunting me every time I check my res. Funny how much faster they seem to finish outside rather then in. My afghani only flowers for 6-7 weeks, mid-late aug to late sept first of oct. Although I must say I really like the ability to control the environment inside. I smoked the first sample of dried bubblegum and ended up watching Flapjack with my son for 2 hours. Never laughed so hard in my life, so I know it gonna be killer after a week in the jars. I will be waiting for the Thanksgiving day smoke/weight report.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> you have patience well beyond my own. I thought these 9 week bubblegum took too long and my 10 week WW are taunting me every time I check my res. Funny how much faster they seem to finish outside rather then in. My afghani only flowers for 6-7 weeks, mid-late aug to late sept first of oct. Although I must say I really like the ability to control the environment inside. I smoked the first sample of dried bubblegum and ended up watching Flapjack with my son for 2 hours. Never laughed so hard in my life, so I know it gonna be killer after a week in the jars. I will be waiting for the Thanksgiving day smoke/weight report.


 
*Thanks BuddyLuv :aok:

I too like indoors much better than out, however, it would be nice to get all that light for free 

:watchplant: I anticipate a yield almost as good as last time 20+ ounces, even though I gave MINI-SHE the back right corner of the grow, at this stage I always get conservative :farm:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*Howdy SnowWhite Fans :ciao:*

*I was :watchplant: gazing upon Her and MINI-SHE this am and got to thinking that maybe the roots being the way they are [ untouched for 3 yrs in SnowWhite and brand new in MINI-SHE ] is the reason the fan leaves yellow and die  :confused2:  As I noticed MINI-SHE is not losing fan leaves  while SnowWhite is still droppin em like ripened maple seeds in a  wind :hubba:*


----------



## ALLWaYsHiGh

u are probably rite about the roots making the leaves fall off i bet if u put snowWhite in a bigger tote so new roots can grow u want hav that problem for a couple of grows atleast and probably more yield cause of more roots.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*I've been thinking of dwc for a long time, perhaps I will take a few clones and start a new set up  for the winter grow 
*


----------



## Puffin Afatty

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Hey there Puffin,
> Did I miss it ? I looked all through here a second time, and still don't see it, so I thought I would ask. Wouldn't your root development be so great that you would also trim them back a bunch to inspire new root growth ?
> If you do trim them, how much do you have and how much would you take off ?
> sorry for the third degree, but I like to learn.:aok:
> smoke in peace
> KingKahuuna


 
*:aok: Well, it may be that you hit on something way back there KingKahuna  *

*:watchplant: Lately, with the perfect growth of MINI-SHE, and the continuing decline of the fan leaves in SnowWhite, despite the increase in nitrogen and magnesium, I have been pondering other possible causes :farm: *

* It's not the nutes, it's the way they are NOT being absorbed by SnowWhite but ARE being absorbed by MINI-SHE :hubba:  Same Nutes, same lights [at this point, no, I dont think the little helper flouro is responsible] same schedule, same container even  *

*Sooooo, I'm thinking the ROOTS might need some attention.  Perhaps it is as I have heard before, eluded to here in this very thread a couple times I recall, the NEW root growth is responsible for the uptake of nutes and in the case of SnowWhite, the roots havent been seen since, well, never :rofl:  almost 3 years in the same container  *

*I'll probably start a DWC with SnowWhite clones, maybe as early as this winter *


----------



## godspeedsuckah

Is it possible to trim the roots back without killing the plant?


----------



## Puffin Afatty

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> Is it possible to trim the roots back without killing the plant?


 
*Howdy Godspeedsuckah :ciao:

:farm: Yes, root trimming is a good idea I'd guess, however, I have never tried it  

 I have heard for many years, usually in response to my regenerations, that the plants can benefit from the trimming away of the old roots, similar to when a fruit tree is pruned of old growth each year, and I am beginning to warm to the idea as of late  
I think I'd rather just start over with a few clones and a new DWC res and air pump and if I time it right, wont suffer for the change over *:hubba:


----------



## andy52

you do have the patience.i was always short triggered and antsy.since starting this growing,i have sure learned some patience.i actually think it is mentally benefical.
   being a dumb question,how would you know how much root structure to clip?i would be afraid of killing the plant and she has been so loyal to ya.best wishes to ya my friend.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

andy52 said:
			
		

> you do have the patience.i was always short triggered and antsy.since starting this growing,i have sure learned some patience.i actually think it is mentally benefical.
> being a dumb question,how would you know how much root structure to clip?i would be afraid of killing the plant and she has been so loyal to ya.best wishes to ya my friend.


 
*Howdy Andy52 :ciao:*

*yes, I am a rather patient person, comes from being a hunter and fisher I think  *

*:farm: I would have to get some point of reference for sure, but I'm also sure there is lots of info on the net to cover the issue well enuf *

*:watchplant: I would think the difference between the old growth roots and the new would be readily apparent upon inspection, although the hygroton in my case makes getting to the roots a real mess, and you could just prune em back a bit to allow for new growth, and even I could just remove a bit of the hygroton on the outter edges and fill it with new.  I could probably just dump Her out, remove a good amount of the hygroton, put new in and replace SnowWhite in the middle *:hubba:


----------



## BuddyLuv

well clones are the same plant and will treat you just as nice. I personally luv my aero set up. I had to trim roots back several times and the plants never skipped a beat.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> well clones are the same plant and will treat you just as nice. I personally luv my aero set up. I had to trim roots back several times and the plants never skipped a beat.


 
*Howdy BuddyLuv :ciao:*

*:farm: Yes, clones would be the same genetics, and with all the knarly stems on Her now, not a problem to get a couple to start fresh in DWC *

*Trimmin the roots in aero or DWC is gonna be a whole lot easier than in the hygroton for sure.*

*I really didnt plan on going this far with SnowWhite, but now that I have, I am not disappointed, She is a great plant   Excellent smoke, good yield and not too hard to please* :hubba:


----------



## BuddyLuv

You going to use 5 gallon buckets or are you going to make a Big rubbermaid one like I did? I used one of the biggest I could get and I have 6 monster mothers in 5 in net pots.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> You going to use 5 gallon buckets or are you going to make a Big rubbermaid one like I did? I used one of the biggest I could get and I have 6 monster mothers in 5 in net pots.


 
*I'd probably use the big rubbermaid tub, I have several empty around the barn, put a couple net pots in the lid, an air stone or 2 in the bottom  and set it right where SnowWhite is now*  :hubba:


----------



## BuddyLuv

Are you going to use a pum for a twice a day drip up top and easy draining for changes. I have my unit tore down right now if you want a couple pics.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Are you going to use a pum for a twice a day drip up top and easy draining for changes. I have my unit tore down right now if you want a couple pics.


 
*Since the roots are submerged in the res all the time, I'm not sure I neeed top feed, However, I have a couple pumps here, and I guess it might help to have a little top feed.  I have a dripper system with 16 lines already assembled, but never used for a sog grow coming up soon *

*I'd probably just use the same pump and feed as I use now, but split it to each net pot:hubba: *


----------



## BuddyLuv

I will take some pics of my top fed vs. non top fed and you tell me!


----------



## andy52

about time for some pics huh puffin? lol


----------



## Puffin Afatty

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I will take some pics of my top fed vs. non top fed and you tell me!


 
*Excellent :aok:*

*Everybody loves pics *


----------



## Puffin Afatty

andy52 said:
			
		

> about time for some pics huh puffin? lol


 
*Okey Dokey Andy52 :aok:*

*just for you I went out and snapped a couple  *

*:farm: SnowWhite and MINI-SHE are doing fine as frogs hair, getting really sticky and smelling wonderful  *

*Both are fattening nicely, and  in a few days, I'll still pull SnowWhite over a bit more to lower canopy and the light within 25 inches of bottom* :hubba:


----------



## Melissa

*once again shes looking fantastic puffin ,,
snow white is one sexy older lady ,,,:48:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Melissa said:
			
		

> *once again shes looking fantastic puffin ,,*
> *snow white is one sexy older lady ,,,:48:*


 
*Thanks Melissa :aok:*

*Just dont let Her hear you say  OLDER  :rofl:*

*I tried the flash this time and it gave some hilarious effects   *

*:farm: SnowWhite is still gonna be a good yield this time around again I think.  MINI-SHE is gonna be a couple ounces maybe 3* :hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Looking Great My friend...


----------



## Puffin Afatty

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Looking Great My friend...


 
*Thanks 4u2sm0ke* :aok:


----------



## andy52

looking great as usual,what a lady you have there


----------



## Puffin Afatty

andy52 said:
			
		

> looking great as usual,what a lady you have there


 
*Thanks Andy52 *

*I like Her fine *

*:watchplant: nice smoke, easy to grow, very nice yield :farm:*


----------



## Thorn

Hey puffin THANKS!! WOW she is really filling out already, you gotta love it! Hope you doing ok


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Thorn said:
			
		

> Hey puffin THANKS!! WOW she is really filling out already, you gotta love it! Hope you doing ok


 
*:welcome: Thank You Thorn :aok:*

*:watchplant: Buds are swelling, stretch has stopped, SHE is getting LARGE for sure and I got to try and keep it a bit quiet or SnowWhite might go on a diet :rofl:*

*pretty soon I'm gonna pull those tall colas over to horizontal and let em all get really fat over the next 55 days or so :woohoo:*


----------



## rami

lookin great man...keep it up.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

I gotta agree with Melissa... she's not bad for an older bird...    

look'n fantastick again, puffin.... :aok:


----------



## TURKEYNECK

this is awesome Puffin'.. Very impressive.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

rami said:
			
		

> lookin great man...keep it up.


 
*Thanks Rami :aok:*

*:watchplant: Yes, She is plumping nicely now, smelling very sweet, covered with trichs, and [I think] is gonna be a nice yield again  :hubba: *


----------



## Puffin Afatty

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> I gotta agree with Melissa... she's not bad for an older bird...
> 
> look'n fantastick again, puffin.... :aok:


 
*Thanks TCVG :aok:*

* Shhhhhhh, keep that kinda talk [older bird] in a whisper, IF She goes on a diet, I might lose some stash *

*I do think SnowWhite is gonna give me a good stash yet again :woohoo:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> this is awesome Puffin'.. Very impressive.


 
*Thanks TURKEYNECK :aok*

*:farm: SnowWhite is a beautiful plant, remember She is all Haze, and produces the kind of smoke I like to stash *

*I think the LST'n is a great technique for increasing the yield :hubba:*


----------



## CasualGrower

Heya Puffin.... Can you tell any difference in he apopearance this time around with the UVB light on for the whole grow... Mayb e Extra Trichrome production.. or anything else?


----------



## Puffin Afatty

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> Heya Puffin.... Can you tell any difference in he apopearance this time around with the UVB light on for the whole grow... Mayb e Extra Trichrome production.. or anything else?


 
*Howdy CG :ciao:*

*:farm: Yes, it does seem to me the trichs are thicker closer to the UV lamp   I wont be sure until I try some after the harvest and cure, but it seems to be a benefit AND I havent seen a mite since I put the UV B lamp in there.  [Those NSP's in there are from a year ago and no longer doing anything] :aok:*


----------



## HippyInEngland

She looks superb as usual Puffin 

How many more regens do you envisage?


----------



## Puffin Afatty

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> She looks superb as usual Puffin
> 
> How many more regens do you envisage?


 
*Thanks Hippy :aok:*

*I think at least 2 more, I have a couple ideas I need to try out *
*I want to find the solution to the yellowing Fan leaves and then  possibly get some seeds for storage :farm:*


----------



## BluntFullOfKush

PA, those look great. You really love them snowwhites dont ya. Keep takeing good care of them they look really nice


----------



## Puffin Afatty

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> PA, those look great. You really love them snowwhites dont ya. Keep takeing good care of them they look really nice


 
*Thanks BFOK :aok:*

*:watchplant: It's only 1 SnowWhite and She is a Haze *


----------



## CasualGrower

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *Thanks BFOK :aok:*
> 
> *:watchplant: It's only 1 SnowWhite and She is a Haze *


 
See how soon he forgets about Mini-She..... Tsk Tsk...


----------



## Puffin Afatty

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> See how soon he forgets about Mini-She..... Tsk Tsk...


 
*Thanks CG :aok:*

*I didnt forget *

*MINI-SHE is there now too, with SnowWhite*  :hubba:


----------



## BluntFullOfKush

And i sure do like me a haze got 5 going now from sativa seeds


----------



## Puffin Afatty

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> And i sure do like me a haze got 5 going now from sativa seeds


 
:aok: *Yes BFOK, I dooo like a HAZE tooo* :woohoo:


----------



## BluntFullOfKush

what i noticed about a"Haze" is she can be a real pain when it comes to feeding. one of mine got a lil problem wit phosphorus that ive been working on everysence i tried these few sample nute from the hydro store(organicare) along wit my reg nutes like the pack says, but that 1 jus dont care for it like the others.got it on a sepret diet lol.


----------



## rami

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *Thanks Hippy :aok:*
> 
> *I think at least 2 more, I have a couple ideas I need to try out *
> *I want to find the solution to the yellowing Fan leaves and then  possibly get some seeds for storage :farm:*



I started flowering last week and I already started having this problem.
Some say its completely normal cuz the plants become N defficient. But its been a week only, and a month from now it will move its way up and soon all the leaves will yellow, shrvl up and die.

Plz let me kno if u find a solution, im also lookin for answers ill let u kno. Im growin a HazeXSkunk#1 by the way. so wer in the same area.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> what i noticed about a"Haze" is she can be a real pain when it comes to feeding. one of mine got a lil problem wit phosphorus that ive been working on everysence i tried these few sample nute from the hydro store(organicare) along wit my reg nutes like the pack says, but that 1 jus dont care for it like the others.got it on a sepret diet lol.


 
*Howdy BFOK :ciao:*

*Yes, Haze do get picky about there nutes, and I found they like a low ec around 1.5-1.8 *

*:watchplant: I have been having fan leave issues since the 3rd regeneration, I am beginning to think it's a root issue :hubba: *

*I noticed the accidental clone, MINI-SHE, hasnt lost any fans yet, and SHE has new roots :farm:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty

rami said:
			
		

> I started flowering last week and I already started having this problem.
> Some say its completely normal cuz the plants become N defficient. But its been a week only, and a month from now it will move its way up and soon all the leaves will yellow, shrvl up and die.
> 
> Plz let me kno if u find a solution, im also lookin for answers ill let u kno. Im growin a HazeXSkunk#1 by the way. so wer in the same area.


 
*Howdy Rami :ciao:*

*I think it's due to the roots in this case, as the fans on MINI-SHE are fine *

*:farm: At first, I thought it was nutes, but now I think it is probably due to the roots getting old and I need to prune em back to allow new growth.  I'm thinking of making a switch to DWC and I'll start with new clones :hubba: *


----------



## andy52

puffin,i too always wondered if there was a way to keep the leaves from yellowing and dropping in flower.i tried additives and nothing seems to help.i know most flowering plants do this.just seems there must be someway to deter this.hows tha ladies this fine day.
   oh yeah,i know you are in mi. as i am.do you think the proposal will be voted for and passed?i sure hope so.thanks alot


----------



## Puffin Afatty

andy52 said:
			
		

> puffin,i too always wondered if there was a way to keep the leaves from yellowing and dropping in flower.i tried additives and nothing seems to help.i know most flowering plants do this.just seems there must be someway to deter this.hows tha ladies this fine day.
> oh yeah,i know you are in mi. as i am.do you think the proposal will be voted for and passed?i sure hope so.thanks alot


 
*Howdy Andy :ciao:

Yep, those yellowing Fans would provide alot more energy to the plants if they stayed green thru harvest, eh   I'm hoping to solve it before I stop the regenerations, but really think it will take new clones in the DWC to really know for sure :hubba: 

:woohoo: Yes, IT is on the ballot for November 4, I really hope it passes :aok:*


----------



## Midnight Toker

Wow man she got huge! I havnt talked to you in awhile haha, howve ya been?


----------



## godspeedsuckah

Hey Puffin, your ladies look dericious!! Hope all is going well. I am going to do some pheasant hunting this weekend after I get my work done.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Midnight Toker said:
			
		

> Wow man she got huge! I havnt talked to you in awhile haha, howve ya been?


 
*Howdy MT :ciao:*

*Yes SnowWhite is getting big again, I hope to do as well as last harvest *

*Doing fine here, huntin, fishin and flyin :fly:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> Hey Puffin, your ladies look dericious!! Hope all is going well. I am going to do some pheasant hunting this weekend after I get my work done.


 
*Thanks Godspeedsuckah :aok:*

*SnowWhite is doing fine, we both are getting fat  *
*I like to hunt pheasants, the Labs love to flush em and retrieve em if I do my part *


----------



## DomsChron

Eager for them PICS Puffin! Been a little while she should look *fat*! And *crystally*!

EDIT: Just checked over your last post and you must have done some tying up by now! That bush is HUGE! and all over the place. That already established root system really helps doesn't it?


----------



## Puffin Afatty

DomsChron said:
			
		

> Eager for them PICS Puffin! Been a little while she should look *fat*! And *crystally*!
> 
> EDIT: Just checked over your last post and you must have done some tying up by now! That bush is HUGE! and all over the place. That already established root system really helps doesn't it?


 
*Howdy DomsChron :ciao:*

*As promised yesterday, I will take a couple pics of Her in a few minutes, 0800 to be precise *

*BBL with the UPdate and some pics :aok:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*Howdy Doo SnowWhite Fans :ciao:*

*SnowWhite and MINI-SHE are doing fine as frogs hair once again this week   MINI-SHE hasnt lost any fan leaves at all, while SnowWhite is droppin em like snowflakes in a blizzard and I expect to have another no trim harvest  *

*This has to be a root issue, eh :hubba:*

*I took a few pics, most with the flash, a couple close UP to show the reddening pistils and the trich development :aok:*


----------



## godspeedsuckah

She is looking great Puffin!!! Do any hunting this weekend?


----------



## DomsChron

Puffin, those no trim harvests are great eh? My NL was just one of those you hang to dry and all the fan leaves end up fallin' off.

Those leaves turnin an albino yellow yet? If so, snow whites eating!!! Gratz on that I heard plants that feed a lot on themselves taste great. Might be another MJ myth but hey maybe!


----------



## Puffin Afatty

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> She is looking great Puffin!!! Do any hunting this weekend?


 
*Thanks Godspeedsuckah :aok:*

*Yes, I was hunting grouse and woodcock in 4 counties this weekend, even walked UP a few this am on the mountain *


----------



## Puffin Afatty

DomsChron said:
			
		

> Puffin, those no trim harvests are great eh? My NL was just one of those you hang to dry and all the fan leaves end up fallin' off.
> 
> Those leaves turnin an albino yellow yet? If so, snow whites eating!!! Gratz on that I heard plants that feed a lot on themselves taste great. Might be another MJ myth but hey maybe!


 
*Howdy DomsChron :ciao:*

*Yep, fans are yellowing and I pluck em off , the floor is littered with them now.  MINI-SHE hasnt even lost those SHE had when she was accidentally cloned  *


----------



## holdmyown

Wow, Im at a lost for words.  You have inspired me to regen.  Great grow


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*Thanks Holdmyown :aok:

Yes, Regeneration is way more effective than from clones or seeds because the plant has a leg UP, so to speak 

:farm:
also, you get to know a plant real well in 3-4 generations [can also be said for clones] I like to find the most stable strains too, for future use, and stressing them by regeneration is a pretty good indicator :hubba:*


----------



## tn_toker420

Hey Puffin, the ladies are lookin' as good as ever , maybe better  ...haven't been around in a while , thought i'd see how the huntin' is goin' ...Hope your daughter bags that 12 pointer , god if only my ole man would've set me up on a buck like that ...Ya got it made, room full of herb, freezer full of meat , and a great family from what i can tell... maybe i'll swing by for some a good supper sometime  ...Best of luck chasin' 'em birds ...Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN...


----------



## Puffin Afatty

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> Hey Puffin, the ladies are lookin' as good as ever , maybe better  ...haven't been around in a while , thought i'd see how the huntin' is goin' ...Hope your daughter bags that 12 pointer , god if only my ole man would've set me up on a buck like that ...Ya got it made, room full of herb, freezer full of meat , and a great family from what i can tell... maybe i'll swing by for some a good supper sometime  ...Best of luck chasin' 'em birds ...Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN...


 
_*SnowWhite has been selectively polinated, with a nevilles haze male, I have another project in mind comin UP in December,  may end the regens at that point, maybe :hubba: a friend in Indiana has some of my clones and I could get some back in no time should I change my mind again *_

_*hunting has been great this year, and btw, all signs point to a hard winter.  birds, squirrels, deer and bear have a large fat layer this year already *_

_*My favorite hunting is either dove or grouse, both are tasty critters indeed.  Hard to beat either roasted over an open fruitwood fire :aok:*_


----------



## CasualGrower

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> _* I have another project in mind comin UP in December, may end the regens at that point, maybe :hubba: a friend in Indiana has some of my clones and I could get some back in no time should I change my mind again *_


 
at least give us a hint


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*Howdy SnowWhite Fans :ciao:*

*:farm: SnowWhite and MINI-SHE are doing fine as frogs hair :aok:*

*:watchplant: Trichs are mostly clear still, with some cloudy, but none are amber yet, but will be before thanksgiving for sure :hubba:*


----------



## Thorn

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> _*SnowWhite has been selectively polinated, with a nevilles haze male, I have another project in mind comin UP in December,  may end the regens at that point, maybe :hubba: a friend in Indiana has some of my clones and I could get some back in no time should I change my mind again *_
> 
> _*hunting has been great this year, and btw, all signs point to a hard winter.  birds, squirrels, deer and bear have a large fat layer this year already *_
> 
> _*My favorite hunting is either dove or grouse, both are tasty critters indeed.  Hard to beat either roasted over an open fruitwood fire :aok:*_



I'm not really a fan of hunting, but that does sound VERY nice! I bet its even nicer followed by a big FAT spliff! :hubba:

I am getting more adventurous with my tasting different meats and have now tried duck. And yes I know for some of u that is probably common as muck, but hey i've lead a sheltered life hehe :giggle:


----------



## trillions of atoms

beautiful puff!


----------



## canibanol cannonball

killer journal Puffin, great info. I think im gonna try regen


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*Thanks TOA and CC :aok:

SnowWhite has been a great grow, may still be going for many more years, as I have traded a couple clones with some friends who also grow their own smoke 

I may just take some clones and start Her in the new dwc set up, OR perhaps I will start on something new :hubba:

I have blue mystic, durban poison, lambsbread, and willie nelson, that I havent tried yet :farm:   *


----------



## Thorn

blue mystic has always sounded delicious to me 

Hows your lady puffin? Is the little snowhite doing ok?


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Thorn said:
			
		

> blue mystic has always sounded delicious to me
> 
> Hows your lady puffin? Is the little snowhite doing ok?


 
*Howdy Thorn :ciao:*

*Yes, I do like blueberry, and the grower said He really liked the blue mystic when I bought the beans *

*:watchplant: Snow White and MINI-SHE are doing fine as frogs hair :aok:*
*Both are very heavy with trichs and slowly ripening resins [probably 3-2 weeks more to get the amber] and I expect as much yield as last time, plus a little more :woohoo:*

*Alas, No pics for a while, the OldLady and Her little Sis are out of town again and took My only digital camera *


----------



## BuddyLuv

2-3 weeks left my how the time has passed aye.


----------



## Thorn

Yes the time seems to have gone by much quicker this time! I bet you can't wait to do the dirty deed - knowing how much you love the harvest hehe! I think we're as bad as each other, the camera i use for my grows is my boyfriend phone lol! So whenever he's at work, out or not got enough battery on it i can't use it lol! Reall;y must get myself one!


----------



## Puffin Afatty

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> 2-3 weeks left my how the time has passed aye.


 
*Yes, it Seems like just yesterday it was 76 days of flower :rofl:*

*Time flies, when your flying, eh :fly:  *

* I dont get anxious when I have plenty of stash, it's summertime or fall, hunting and fishing are quite diverting  but those winter and early spring days UP here can seem sooooo loooooong*


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Thorn said:
			
		

> Yes the time seems to have gone by much quicker this time! I bet you can't wait to do the dirty deed - knowing how much you love the harvest hehe! I think we're as bad as each other, the camera i use for my grows is my boyfriend phone lol! So whenever he's at work, out or not got enough battery on it i can't use it lol! Reall;y must get myself one!


 
*I really dont like to chop Her, I think that is additional motivation for the long flower cycle sativas and the regen too  *

*Yes, I should get another camera, mine is old, 10-12 yrs, a sony mavica  *

*Everytime the OldLady :angrywife: lends it to Her Sister I'm without it for weeks on end, and this time I wont have it until thanksgiving day  *

*I want to buy a new 1, perhaps another Sony, but newer and state-of-the-art :hubba: *


----------



## CasualGrower

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *Yes, I should get another camera, mine is old, 10-12 yrs, a sony mavica  *
> 
> *Everytime the OldLady :angrywife: lends it to Her Sister I'm without it for weeks on end, and this time I wont have it until thanksgiving day  *
> 
> *I want to buy a new 1, perhaps another Sony, but newer and state-of-the-art :hubba: *


 
HAHA  maybe I should send one to you all LOL..... I keep winning them at work heh.....  2 years ago I did not have a digital camera, now I have 4 LOL.... I bought one and won 3 from the company i work for.... They keep saying i should open a camera shop LOL.


I would get a Nikon, even if ya just get a pocket camea and not a full DSLR....  I have a 5 Meg Nikon and a 8Meg Kodak and the Nikon takes the bette pics hands down.  Gets a LOT better on macro pics too.  with the Nikon I can see the Trichs pretty good.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> HAHA maybe I should send one to you all LOL..... I keep winning them at work heh..... 2 years ago I did not have a digital camera, now I have 4 LOL.... I bought one and won 3 from the company i work for.... They keep saying i should open a camera shop LOL.
> 
> 
> I would get a Nikon, even if ya just get a pocket camea and not a full DSLR.... I have a 5 Meg Nikon and a 8Meg Kodak and the Nikon takes the bette pics hands down. Gets a LOT better on macro pics too. with the Nikon I can see the Trichs pretty good.


 
*Thanks CG :aok:*

*Nikon sounds good too, they made very nice 35mm cameras *

*I want about 15-20 megapixels resolution and the availabilty to interchange lenses, just like my 35mm slr's :hubba: *


----------



## BuddyLuv

the one the trich shot lense! LOL


----------



## CasualGrower

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *Thanks CG :aok:*
> 
> *Nikon sounds good too, they made very nice 35mm cameras *
> 
> *I want about 15-20 megapixels resolution and the availabilty to interchange lenses, just like my 35mm slr's :hubba: *


 
WOW 15-20 Megapix......  Heh, you must gonna be posting bud pics on local billboards heh ...


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*well, I do want a wee bit of resolution for my macro pics *


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*Howdy SnowWhite Fans :ciao:*

*SnowWhite and MINI-SHE are fine as frogs hair, and ready for harvest early, gonna chop next week for sure at 91 days :farm:*

*Trichs are 75 percent cloudy and 25 percent amber :watchplant:*

*yield is gonna be over 1.5 pounds I expect *

*I will be flipping lights back to 24/0 at harvest and then a couple weeks later, I'll clone 4 plants for the new dwc set-UP for the winter grow :woohoo:*


----------



## andy52

great grow my friend.i am very tempted to do a re-veg,if i ever get a real keeper.thanks for the education.


----------



## Thorn

wow that is early for her! Sounds like she is sure ready though? How many fan leaves has she got this time? 

Good luck with it - hope you don't get too sticky!


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*Thanks Andy52 :aok:
I am sure I too learned as much :watchplant:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Thorn said:
			
		

> wow that is early for her! Sounds like she is sure ready though? How many fan leaves has she got this time?
> 
> Good luck with it - hope you don't get too sticky!


 
*Yes Thorn, 2 weeks earlier than I expected, but ok with Me *
*SnowWhite is almost bare of  fans, whilst MINI-SHE is intact, from head to toe, even the clones wilted leaves are still mostly green, indicating the issue is root oriented :hubba:*

*I dont worrry about sticky, I can always wash my hands, eh :rofl:*


----------



## Thorn

or lick them  hehe


----------



## BuddyLuv

harvest pics are required


----------



## Puffin Afatty

Thorn said:
			
		

> or lick them  hehe


 
*:aok:  but then my teeth get sticky and my tongue immobile *


----------



## Puffin Afatty

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> harvest pics are required


 
*I'll put UP some pics here asap, the OldLady and Her Sister are off on a jaunt until Thanksgiving, taking my camera along  *

*I'll try and borrow a good 1 before I harvest next week :aok:*


----------



## godspeedsuckah

Can't wait to see some pics Puffin. In the very beginning of Snow White how long did you initially veg for before you started flowering her?


----------



## Puffin Afatty

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> Can't wait to see some pics Puffin. In the very beginning of Snow White how long did you initially veg for before you started flowering her?


 
*I'll try to put UP some pics, the OldLady has my camera until the day before thanksgiving  *

*:watchplant: The 1st time from seed was 14 days, the last time took 42 days but was 2x too much, about 21 days is perfect for my space *

*In the new DWC, I'll probably go 14-21 days of 24/0 and then flip to 12/12 for 14-15 weeks :farm:*


----------



## smokingjoe

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *Howdy CG :ciao:*
> 
> *:farm: Yes, it does seem to me the trichs are thicker closer to the UV lamp   I wont be sure until I try some after the harvest and cure, but it seems to be a benefit AND I havent seen a mite since I put the UV B lamp in there.  [Those NSP's in there are from a year ago and no longer doing anything] :aok:*



Hey PA,

Firstly, Snow White is one of the more amazing grows I've seen online.  The fact that she's shown no signs of hermaphrodism after the punishment you've dished up over the reveg's is testament to firstly the strain, your control of her growing environment and requirements and confirms the need for you to continue her lineage.

Have you ever thought about preserving her through Tissue Culture Propagation? 

I recall reading recently one of the roles of trichs is a sunblock and particularly UV B filter; interesting the lamp increases trich development in her, probably worthwhile testing.

How long do you intend growing her?

Would make a wicked bonsai; perhaps even a bonsai mum.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

smokingjoe said:
			
		

> Hey PA,
> 
> Firstly, Snow White is one of the more amazing grows I've seen online. The fact that she's shown no signs of hermaphrodism after the punishment you've dished up over the reveg's is testament to firstly the strain, your control of her growing environment and requirements and confirms the need for you to continue her lineage.
> 
> Have you ever thought about preserving her through Tissue Culture Propagation?
> 
> I recall reading recently one of the roles of trichs is a sunblock and particularly UV B filter; interesting the lamp increases trich development in her, probably worthwhile testing.
> 
> How long do you intend growing her?
> 
> Would make a wicked bonsai; perhaps even a bonsai mum.


 
Howdy SmokingJoe :ciao:

*:farm:  Thanks, SnowWhite is a great plant, She is a Haze, probably Arjans #1 or SuperSilverHaze  and yes, I have seeded Her with a male Nevilles Haze my buddy grew [I'll test grow the seeds out next summer grow] and also gave some clones to a fellow grower near angola Indiana to continue the lineage :aok:

I am going to clone Her again in a few weeks and run a DWC set-UP with 4-6 plants for another couple grows at least:hubba:*


----------



## godspeedsuckah

Hey Puffin. I am going to transplant mine today into bigger containers. My question is, do you feel that topping is necessary for a successful reveg? If I grew them out and cut the main cola off at harvest would that be too much stress on the plant?


----------



## andy52

hey puffin,sure would love to see tha ladies again.i know i'm getting off subject,but puffin,could you tell me a good place to rent a cabin in the UP.i have been in mi. for almost 3 yrs and never been to the UP.i hear great stories about the beauty up there and would love to see some of it.thanks


----------



## Puffin Afatty

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> Hey Puffin. I am going to transplant mine today into bigger containers. My question is, do you feel that topping is necessary for a successful reveg? If I grew them out and cut the main cola off at harvest would that be too much stress on the plant?


 
*I dont think topping is always needed, especially with careful LSTing, but sometimes a little careful sculpturing can increase the canopy, a reveg will grow alot of new growth sometimes, I noticed with ICE types particularly you need to trim alot in reveg to keep the new growth under control, or you end UP with a million branches packed very tightly together *

*Just harvesting the 1st time is going to create 2x-3x the canopy*


----------



## Puffin Afatty

andy52 said:
			
		

> hey puffin,sure would love to see tha ladies again.i know i'm getting off subject,but puffin,could you tell me a good place to rent a cabin in the UP.i have been in mi. for almost 3 yrs and never been to the UP.i hear great stories about the beauty up there and would love to see some of it.thanks


 
*Howdy Andy :ciao:*

*Here is a place almost in my backyard, you cant get closer than this*

hxxp://www.atthelodge.com/lodge.php

*and here is a slide show of the same area*

hxxp://outdoors.webshots.com/photo/1051759601011998285WnJhIt

*click on view slideshow button below 1st pic*

*and this guy rents cabins, has a very good reputation*

hxxp://www.exploringthenorth.com/cabinaubord/dulac.html



*:aok:*


----------



## godspeedsuckah

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *I dont think topping is always needed, especially with careful LSTing, but sometimes a little careful sculpturing can increase the canopy, a reveg will grow alot of new growth sometimes, I noticed with ICE types particularly you need to trim alot in reveg to keep the new growth under control, or you end UP with a million branches packed very tightly together *
> 
> *Just harvesting the 1st time is going to create 2x-3x the canopy*



Thanks Puffin. Did you top your snow white before you began revegitating? How has deer season been? Are you guys getting any snow up there yet?


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*I didnt top SnowWhite at all, just harvested and bent Her over, tied Her down  trimmed after harvest and during reveg :farm:
Deer season is going great, everyone got at least a fatter-than-average-year doe, and a couple nice bucks have been taken.  I took a pretty nice 8 point yesterday evening :aok:
Yes, we've had a couple snow squalls, nothing to stick long*


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*Howdy SnowWhite Fans :ciao:*

*:watchplant: I decided, after looking at the trichs, [50-60 percent amber] to HARVEST this morning and with the OldLady off on Her jaunt-about till thanksgiving, I also excercised My option to dry in the living room, right in front of tv and fireplace :woohoo:*

*I weighed the whole yield wet, just under 6 pounds by a pinch, and MINI-SHE was just under 6 ounces by HER lonesome , I should end up with about 1.5-2 pounds DRY when I put em in the jars monday evening **and into the refrigerator for the cure :hubba: *

*:farm: I've trimmed SnowWhite down to just one main branch and left just enuf to regrow for the cloning, then on the 19th of November, I'll take 6 clones, put em into rockwool cubes, stick em in the hygroton to root until early december. Once rooted, I will take the flood/drain portion of the grow down and start anew with a DWC set-UP, using the same res, with a lid, airstones, heater and netpots holding the 6 SnowWhite clones. *

*I'll probably do a couple regens with the clones, just to get an idea of the potential :aok:*


----------



## andy52

dang puffin,thats alot of sweet smoke there,especially for one lady and her daughter.
   i appreciate the links to the beautiful areas up there.seems everyone around me goes hunting up there somewhere.when i 1st moved here,it was just starting gun season for deer.i was sitting on the back deck and killed 2 does and a yearling the 1st 4 days of the season.then i was informed that i was not suppossed to be using a rifle here.oops  glad i did not get caught.hehi have yet to do any fishing here yet.i do not really know why.i just hate the idea of going to Ms. to haul my boat here.lazy i guess.but the walleye ate the best tasting fish i ever tasted in my life.sportsmans paradise here,for sure.
    thanks for the informative grow and hope to attain that kind of success one day.


----------



## godspeedsuckah

congrats puffin that is fantastic. I will be trying dwc next year. I am going to do these coco buckets for a while and see how I like them. So far I do think that the coco buckets are better than FF Ocean Forest which I am use to growing in. Can't wait to see some pics of that sexy lady


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*I hope to get a camera to take a couple pics soon, the OldLady should be back the wednesday before thanksgiving, and My camera with Her :aok: *


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*Harvest is nicely dry, and safely in the jars to cure in the fridge  I weighed it at just under 2 pounds after I took all the buds off the stems, much more green this time, the cure will do them well :woohoo: 
drying in this 35 percent rh is great :aok: *


----------



## godspeedsuckah

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *Harvest is nicely dry, and safely in the jars to cure in the fridge  I weighed it at just under 2 pounds after I took all the buds off the stems, much more green this time, the cure will do them well :woohoo: *
> _*drying in this 35 percent rh is great :aok: *_


 
That is just insane LOL  Did you guys get that wicked snow storm the other day? How was your birthday bbq and festivities?


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*pretty good yield for SnowWhite and even MIMI-SHE did as expected :woohoo:

We got a couple inches of snow sunday that still lingers on the ground, we get a light coating almost daily when the cold air crosses the lake and in a week or so the ground will be covered in white for 6 months :aok:*


----------



## godspeedsuckah

I think our time is coming here for the white stuff as well. I saw a young buck chasing does yesterday so hopefully the rut is falling right around opening day which is this Saturday  Last year we had a lot of snow on the ground for deer season, its coming.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*Yes, the rut is on here too, I saw a nice 10 point buck, a good 5-6 yrs old, making a scrape in my backyard at 14:45 yesterday, he'll make a good trophy next year I'd guess :aok:*


----------



## godspeedsuckah

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *Yes, the rut is on here too, I saw a nice 10 point buck, a good 5-6 yrs old, making a scrape in my backyard at 14:45 yesterday, he'll make a good trophy next year I'd guess :aok:*


 
  Yoooowwwwzzaaaaa!!! Around here guys go off the road and hit trees when they see something like that!!! I would like to see our state push a size limit for bucks; many people hate the idea but it really would help out tremendously. Most of our yearlings and 2 year olds end up in the meat locker, it doesn't leave alot of room for good bucks.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*Yep, you gotta let them grow to size, at least 5-6 yrs old :aok:*


----------



## Thorn

you sure you can handle all that smoke puff? 

your area does look gorgeous btw


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*I only hope it lasts thru the next harvest :bong: 
yes, the UP is very nice, but then the Rockies, or even the Black Hills have a certain charm too eh *


----------



## Puffin Afatty

* Howdy SnowWhite Fans :ciao:*

*the harvest is great, still curing, but at 1 week it's already very nice smoke:woohoo:*

*Notice I wrote regen 7 *

*I am only going to regen until I sucessfully clone for the dwc, but saying regen 6 wouldnt be accurate *

*:farm:  MINI-SHE is gone, I only revegged SnowWhite to get those clones and only the right side at that...the regrowth is outstanding, almost a shame to cut Her down, but I'll keep Her until the roots shoot thru the rockwool at least [She would make a fantastic mother to take clones from, but then I'd have to build another mother box/room]  if I was using 1000w, I'd just divide the room in 2 *

*:watchplant: I'll be taking clones on the basis of the moon calendar and it says the 19th is the day...I'm soaking some rockwool cubes in 5.0 ph/400ppm nutes to stabilize for the clones wednesday and I'll be putting them right into the left side of the current set-UP until they root [I just dig a little hole and put the clones into the hygroton] they'll get nutes/lights on the same schedule as SW, 45 off-15 on/24hours of light, when they root, I'll put the rockwool into a net pot, fill with hygroton and pop into the holes in the lid of the res, the net pots will just touch the top of the nutes and the roots will grow down to fill the res in no time at all...for the 1st few days to maybe a week, I'll probably feed em a little from the top to insure they dont dry before the roots dip enuf into the res...*
*Hopefully, I'll have my camera tomorrow, Sister-In-Law is coming home for a meeting and I'm going to ambush Her to get it then   *


----------



## godspeedsuckah

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> * Howdy SnowWhite Fans :ciao:*
> 
> *the harvest is great, still curing, but at 1 week it's already very nice smoke:woohoo:*
> 
> *Notice I wrote regen 7 *
> 
> *I am only going to regen until I sucessfully clone for the dwc, but saying regen 6 wouldnt be accurate *
> 
> *:farm: MINI-SHE is gone, I only revegged SnowWhite to get those clones and only the right side at that...the regrowth is outstanding, almost a shame to cut Her down, but I'll keep Her until the roots shoot thru the rockwool at least [She would make a fantastic mother to take clones from, but then I'd have to build another mother box/room] if I was using 1000w, I'd just divide the room in 2 *
> 
> *:watchplant: I'll be taking clones on the basis of the moon calendar and it says the 19th is the day...I'm soaking some rockwool cubes in 5.0 ph/400ppm nutes to stabilize for the clones wednesday and I'll be putting them right into the left side of the current set-UP until they root [I just dig a little hole and put the clones into the hygroton] they'll get nutes/lights on the same schedule as SW, 45 off-15 on/24hours of light, when they root, I'll put the rockwool into a net pot, fill with hygroton and pop into the holes in the lid of the res, the net pots will just touch the top of the nutes and the roots will grow down to fill the res in no time at all...for the 1st few days to maybe a week, I'll probably feed em a little from the top to insure they dont dry before the roots dip enuf into the res...*
> *Hopefully, I'll have my camera tomorrow, Sister-In-Law is coming home for a meeting and I'm going to ambush Her to get it then  *


 
Yabbba Dabba Dooooo!!!!  Where do you get your information on moon cycles Puffin, I am very interested.

Also, I got a 7 point yesterday!!! First buck ever, very happy!!


----------



## Puffin Afatty

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> Yabbba Dabba Dooooo!!!!  Where do you get your information on moon cycles Puffin, I am very interested.
> 
> Also, I got a 7 point yesterday!!! First buck ever, very happy!!


 
*Congrats on the buck :aok:*

*here is the link to the moon chart, very helpful*

hXXp://www.moonpower.at/bilder/english_slim/1108.pdf


----------



## andy52

very nice my friend.i'll be up in a few days to help you analyze the smoke,lol just picking.i bet you got some heavy snow out of this front.we just got a dusting here in mid mi. sure gotta get up that way soon.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*maybe 3 inches wet and it's still happening all the time now, just about every breeze across the warm moist lake air, still too warm to do much thickening really

the smoke is very good, same as 2 harvests ago, last harvest was stronger but went 3 weeks longer and had all kinds of issues *


----------



## painterdude

Hey Puff, congrats on your monster harvest......2 pounds is enormous.....no snow here on the coast, just rain and more rain.....I am not a hunter because my shrink says I shouldn't own a gun.....and I probably couldn't shoot a deer anyway.....anyways, I found this amongst my e-mail stashes, and thought you would get a kick out of it......


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*Thanks Painterdude :aok:
aint that the truth, lots of tasty critters out there to go quite nice with grits or potatoes, a little gravy and some mustard greens 

*


----------



## painterdude

Puff, you sound REAL southern with that menu......tried grits once when I was in the service back in the 60's and had mustard greens only once at a brother's house, his wife was cooking and she was from New Orleans....

Am married to a German now and she LOVES potatoes....so no grits on my plate

Elk season is now happening in Oregon......I have a few friends who hunt but no one has gotten their Elk yet.....I guess they can dress out at 700 lbs plus...


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*I am only southern in my mind, born north of the mason dixon line by maybe 500 miles 

yes, elk are great, my Son is out west now hunting*


----------



## BuddyLuv

Didn't even get a chance to hunt this year. We had another little one a year ago so life is really busy. I sure do miss all the good stuff nature provides. I mean don't get me wrong I like a good steak, but I really luv a good venison steak. Although I did promise my son I would take him ice fishing this winter.


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*I dont eat much beef, but only cause I have several types of venison and smoked fowl and fish  a cousin raises angus beef, Mom has sheep, goats and even lamas, sooooo, there is always some kinda meat on the barbeque :rofl:*


----------



## painterdude

Puff, I hope your son gets his elk.....and......it must be so nice to have the family around......my mom and dad are both dead and my brother and two sisters live in Wisconsin and once in a great while I get to talk to my oldest sister.....

Just wondering if you ever ate some of this?  This guy swam across a lake with a deer in it's mouth, and was hanging around in someone's back yard when the good guys shot 'em.....


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*I love aligator tail, very tasty, but I never shot one myself, only ate it, already prepared for me in florida*


----------



## Puffin Afatty

_Howdy SnowWhite Fans :ciao:_

_It's been 12 days since I flipped to 24/0 and there is plenty of regrowth to chose some clones from :aok:_

_:farm: SnowWhite has always been a joy to clone, 100 percent sucess rate, so I've just snipped several new shoots, dipped em into the rootone powder, popped em into a presoaked rockwool cube and then into the hygroton, right next to SnowWhite[same light/same nutes/same schedule]_

_the plan is to leave em in there until they root and then pop em into the net pots and into the new DWC set-UP [I'll use the same res, just put the lid on, cut holes for net pots and an airline] for another harvest_  :hubba:


----------



## Puffin Afatty

_I finally got my camera back and I'll go take a couple pics of SnowWhite and the 8 Dwarfs in a little bit :aok:_


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*Here's some pics of the Dwarfs and SnowWhite*


----------



## Puffin Afatty

* :watchplant: The pics above show the clones [8 dwarfs] and SnowWhite  the left side holds 8 clones in 1 inch rockwool cubes, setting in the hygroton about 1 inch deep, and on the right you can see SnowWhite getting huge again, but for naught, She will be chopped when I get the clones into the DWC :farm:*


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*Howdy SnowWhite Fans :ciao:*

*Today I cut the holes into the res lid, fit the netpots so they just about bottom out in holes, added a hole for the airline and heater cord as well *
* 
I am not sure how many plants to start with, but in keeping with the fairy tale theme, 7 seems like a lucky number for SnowWhite 

I'll probably settle on the 4 outside corners :hubba:

SnowWhite can grow into a real tree in future generations, as you all have seen, and it is likely that I will be bending the clones over to shape the canopy into 40 inches square to get the most out of the little 400w hps :aok:

It's going to be another fun grow    *


----------



## Puffin Afatty

* :farm: It's been 6 days since I snipped the 8 dwarfs from SnowWhite, they all look pretty good, some yellowing so I trimmed the big fans, but I wont look for roots until 10 -14 days in 

:watchplant: SnowWhite is getting huge again, but alas, I dont have a need for the mother plant, She will be chopped when the DWC is started with the dwarfs 

insofaras the dwarfs are ahead of schedule, I can already see this is gonna be another fun grow  *


----------



## Puffin Afatty

_Howdy SnowWhite Fans :ciao:_

_I went hunting for 2 days supposedly, but got the flu, ended UP in Ohio until now and Pooor poor SnowWhite and the eight Dwarfs were left to fend for themselves _

_The res almost ran dry _

_:farm: no problem, other than the explosive growth of Momma, which I regrettably snipped in short order and replaced all the missing water in the res _

_now everything is back on schedule, the DWC to be installed next week, instead of this _


----------



## IRISH

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *Here's some pics of the Dwarfs and SnowWhite*


 
looks like you've cleaned up the parlor since last i've been UP here.:hubba:    .
got to be more careful on the rez dry'in on ya. can't be hav'in that now. 
ever thought of a recirculation pump on a controller for those trips away?
it could save your butt in a sticky situation. .
Happy 7th. Birthday SnowWhite...bb...

:48:


----------



## BuddyLuv

So she got the chop aye?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

close call, eh Puff?... maybe it's Fate telling you to retire Snow White and start something anew? ? ?


----------



## Puffin Afatty

*I do think other strains are coming along now, and perhaps this is the last of SnowWhite for a while 

I havent chopped Her, just trimmed alot to allow for dwarfs to grow*


----------



## godspeedsuckah

I hope all is well Puffin, miss seeing you around. Toke in your honor.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

:yeahthat:


----------



## BuddyLuv

He is probably too stoned at the moment.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

I think  he got lost  Hunting:rofl:  but  now that hunting is over..Im sure he will be about soon...:bolt::bong:


----------



## CasualGrower

BUMP.... Kinda curious how the dwarfs are doin....


----------



## HippyInEngland

Let us know your ok Puffin


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

hmmmm... did the _old lady_ possibly take _HIM_ out hunting? ? ? :hubba:


----------



## ShecallshimThor

hello???
sorry to bump this guys but i was looking for it and i wanna know if this baby is still alive


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef

i am sure it is, its been a live your years lol. he just ant been on in wile.


----------



## andy52

sure have been wondering about puffin myself.where ya at puffin?


----------



## Thorn

hey puffin, hope all is well with you. take it easy bro


----------



## Kindbud

Too High To Get On Maybe???? Think That Be The Best Thing Hope Nothin Bad Happened Knock On Wood


----------



## 420benny

puffin, I have to say this was a very cool thread. I learned a lot and missed a few hours of work today reading this, but it's all good. I wish you all the best in future endeavors!


----------



## IRISH

step away from the bong, james...bb... ...


----------



## Smokewun

Whats up, Puffin...

Finally finished the whole journal 734 posts(took me 6 days)
I've learned so much in the past week, i feel like i know you.
Quick question: What are ur 3 most stable strains?


----------

